# [3DS/WiiU] Super Smash Bros.



## Scizor (Feb 2, 2013)

There will be updates here when there are any.

And discussion offc 

Sorry had to vent enthousiasm

*Info so far:*
- Sakurai is involved
- The Wii U version and the 3DS version of SSB4 will be somehow able to connect

*SSB4 still in early stages of development (article):*


*Iwata asks about smash bros. (interview):*


Please provide (new) info if you get across/remember any, too.

*Edit:*
SSBU/3DS will be released in 2014
E3 Trailer:


----------



## Scizor (Feb 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It would be cool box art. My only gripe is the addition of unlikely first and third parties. (Neku, Knuckles, and Rosalina are in there)



Still awesome


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder if Tazmo is a bot


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Tazmo is a bot



What would ever make you think that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What would ever make you think that?



What would ever make you not think that


----------



## Scizor (Feb 2, 2013)

I just erased all my Brawl data (my original data was lost a while ago, so this wasn't that big of a step) so I can enjoy Brawl again from scratch, as it has been quite a while since I've played it and I've been playing Melee in the meantime.

It's a very fun way to wait for Smash 4 so far (I just unlocked my first unlockable character: Ness)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 2, 2013)

So if there was rivals, who do you think would be rivals in SSB4? (It wont happen but it gives us something to talk about)


*Spoiler*: _Some ideas_ 



Mario and Sonic
King Dedede and King K Rool
Shulk and Megaman
Meta Knight and Marth
Chrom and Link
Pit (or Palutena) and Ridley
Snake and Samus


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 2, 2013)

Does any one want Zant in the game over Ghiriham?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Does any one want Zant in the game over Ghiriham?



I'd prefer Zant in all honesty.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Does any one want Zant in the game over Ghiriham?



i prefer Ganondorf.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd prefer Skull Kid/Majora's Mask.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7qy2XwUDIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'd prefer Skull Kid/Majora's Mask.



Seconded.

And/Or Vaati.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of Zelda characters I wonder how they will make Princess Zelda look like the one in SS when she didn't even use any single attack in that game.

Also, Ganondorf will feel so out of place with his TP artstyle while the other characters have SS artstyle. (that's if they left him in the game and didn't replace him with Ghirahim or Demise)


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Speaking of Zelda characters I wonder how they will make Princess Zelda look like the one in SS when she didn't even use any single attack in that game.
> 
> Also, Ganondorf will feel so out of place with his TP artstyle while the other characters have SS artstyle. (that's if they left him in the game and didn't replace him with Ghirahim or Demise)



I highly doubt they'll replace Ganondorf entirely.

Though you do raise a good point..


----------



## DedValve (Feb 3, 2013)

Which is why link should have alternate costumes. TP Link, OOT Link (from Melee) and SS link would all be alternate costumes. That way he can have a combination of movesets from various games. 

I hope paper mario is his own character, he really could have such an interesting and great moveset, involving his go to weapons (hammer) and companions from the various console games (sticker star is dead to me)


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 3, 2013)

I really hope they get to put Megaman in this one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 3, 2013)

They'll put in the fat one :ho


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Which is why link should have alternate costumes. TP Link, OOT Link (from Melee) and SS link would all be alternate costumes. That way he can have a combination of movesets from various games.
> 
> I hope paper mario is his own character, he really could have such an interesting and great moveset, involving his go to weapons (hammer) and companions from the various console games (sticker star is dead to me)



Those are great ideas 

Also, though it isn't really the place to ask this, does anyone here (live in Europe and) want to exchange Brawl friend codes and Brawl sometime?


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> They'll put in the fat one :ho



Wind Waker Ganondorf.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Those are great ideas
> 
> Also, though it isn't really the place to ask this, does anyone here (live in Europe and) want to exchange Brawl friend codes and Brawl sometime?



I'd do it just for the sake of whooping your sorry ass all over again, but there's no way anyone here is willing to play that shit online...


----------



## JoJo (Feb 19, 2013)

We need sword Ganondorf.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2013)

We need falco ganandorf.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is Shion banned?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

It seems the title of the article is somewhat misleading, but it's a serious issue nonetheless.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It seems the title of the article is somewhat misleading, but it's a serious issue nonetheless.



Was going to post this as well. That's.....not good.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeebus... I may be alone here, but I'd happily stomach a delay if his work is practically making his muscles deteriorate. 

Hope he'll be okay. Dude needs to just sit down.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Was going to post this as well. That's.....not good.



It's double bad


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2013)

I really hope Sakurai gets better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2013)

Guess that's what happens when you make the controls of Kid Icarus so fucking awkward.

They literally destroy your muscles.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2013)

If you have the underdeveloped muscle structure of a toddler, yeah. Guess Saku has baby hands if that's the case. Poor guy....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well Sakurai does look younger then he really is....


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It's double bad



Maybe he'll step up his micromanaging and get Namco to succumb to his every demand in place of actually using his hands.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Perseverance.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 1, 2013)

Get better Sakurai! 

My friend pitched the idea of having Bayonetta in the game... 

Thoughts? Cause I never played Bayonetta.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Perseverance.



Sakurai, bein' a straight G. 

But all the G in the world won't stop his condition from worrying me anyway. I'm seriously hoping he's taking a chill pill in some way or form.



MCTDread said:


> Get better Sakurai!
> 
> My friend pitched the idea of having Bayonetta in the game...
> 
> Thoughts? Cause I never played Bayonetta.



This was discussed a while back I think.

A few members thought it'd be fitting considering the conditions for her sequel. Some felt like in order for her to be in the game, they'd have to tone down her sex factor, which is her main gimmick, so her inclusion would be pointless.

I lean more toward the latter to be honest. Seems like poor planning to include a character in a game where they'd have to exclude what makes the character the character.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

Afternoon, fucks. 

First and foremost, them mods up in this bitch are bitches. 

And I saw this picture on a Nintendo site a couple days ago..


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 10, 2013)

Meat Boy sucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Meat Boy sucks.



Someone couldn't beat the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh wow. lol


----------



## DedValve (Mar 11, 2013)

Everybody wants to be in Smash. 

This is not news.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Raidoton (Mar 23, 2013)

*A new challenger appears!*​


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

So ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass Sakurai still bitching about that hand of his?

Couldn't find his penis, I'm guessing... Now it'll just get harder for him to do so.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2013)

buying a wii when this game comes out


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Same.

Was gonna buy it for MH3, but I could honestly care less.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Your not getting MH3U anymore?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

I still _might._

Hell, I can go out and get it right goddamn fucking now, but something keeps holding me back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Take your time then, because i *still* want to rip Monsters with you on that shizz while getting ready to anticipate next gen SSB with a proper online.

Speaking of online, did you know that even Sakura didn't like Brawl's anymore?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

How's online with MH, by the way?

If its good, hell, I'll just get it and we'll jam. 

I almost expected Sakurai to hate the shit he spat out.

I wondered if the stopped to question _anything_ about their online during testing stages...

Holy GAWD.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Idk, ask the other thread. I basically said the same thing. 

Who woulnd't want to hate on such regurgitated abomination of an online system for a crossover fighter?  

At least one things for sure, if Kid Icarus Uprising's online is anything to go by. There's almost zero chance it'll end up like anything close Brawl's.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Fuck, speaking of which, I borrowed that game from a friend.

Shit's _GOOD._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Kid Icarus Uprising??? 

Excellent, Uprising rocks the skyscraper's asshole from ins to outs.  You *must* get your own copy soon, dammnit.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah.

Fuckin close up battle with those slashing things is the balls on my sac, man.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

The air sections are one of the best parts about the game, especially during the final boss with _U-know-who_. Probably one if, if not the best final boss that Sakurai has designed that rivals Taboo. 

Seriously though, one of the best 3DS games ever released last year.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2013)

"“There were no items, either. I wanted to shout at them ‘This isn’t how you do _Smash Bros._!’ As the producer, what do you think of fights like this?”

Fucking casual trash, what is with people and Sakurai hating on those who want a competitive smash? Fucking brawl you can't even combo because he nerfed the hit stun.

“I’d like people to take some freer approaches with their gameplay, but  the sort of battle style you describe in your letter is not interesting  or fun. *That’s why I’ll probably be thinking of a way to deal with that  in the next game. *We’ve learned a lot about net play since _Brawl_ was released, after all, so a lot more is possible.”

......Fucking wtf


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

He just fucked up and won't admit it.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 24, 2013)

​


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Shit is fucking scary. ^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 24, 2013)

Longchu is the true king of evil.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Didn't they give him Ganons move set?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't they give him Ganons move set?



Yes. **


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Creepy ass fucking abomination...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kDvQO-J4PaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't do this to me...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 24, 2013)

So anyway, hows life being confirmed for Smash Shion?


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Same.
> 
> Was gonna buy it for MH3, but I could honestly care less.




I was going to buy a Wii U for MH3 as well since my friends from the MHF days are playing but 
that would mean spending $400+ on a system where I'm only going to use one game.

Sucks that it's looking like I'll have to wait until next year to get it (Smash, Zelda) and by that time my
friends would likely be done with MH3...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, I thought of that too... 400+ $ is a SHITLOAD to dump out.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> "“There were no items, either. I wanted to shout at them ‘This isn’t how you do _Smash Bros._!’ As the producer, what do you think of fights like this?”
> 
> Fucking casual trash, what is with people and Sakurai hating on those who want a competitive smash? Fucking brawl you can't even combo because he nerfed the hit stun.
> 
> ...



It's... a... fucking... party... fighter. The game is pure spectacle. Expecting tourney level competitive play out of it is like expecting such mechanics out of Ultimate Ninja: Nice to have when its stumbled upon (Like melee), but not the primary intention like Tekken or Sony All-Stars.

Jesus guys, can we get over it?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

No.

We _cant._


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's funny how Sakurai admits to making the game as a party game. Or casual as the "hardcore" people would say.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

That's what he was going for in the first place.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 25, 2013)

I know. 

It just felt right to mention it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh you.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah...

I mean, don't get me wrong, I *love* Melee, but the fact that it's as competitive(?) as it was was basically a complete accident.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it _really?_

Or did you fall for the trick?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

*Smash Bros 3DS is coming soon*


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't wait to play smash on my 3ds in 2015!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2013)

Who knows?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Better oil up your asses, because I'm gonna be all over them.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Apr 22, 2013)

That would be fucking beast if that happens. Although realistically, we will probably get a new 3D Mario game and Mario Kart 8 this year instead.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 23, 2013)

UGHHHHH I CANT TAKE IT.

Less than two months till E3...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 23, 2013)

> SUPER SECRET Launch dates....



Fake.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 23, 2013)

For the 3DS?  That should be interesting


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2013)

SSB this year would be great.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 9, 2013)

Maybe this could work for SSB4?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAveK4fUFuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to need some fast money.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 9, 2013)

You have plenty of time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Maybe this could work for SSB4?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAveK4fUFuk[/YOUTUBE]



Sweet, the gamecube controller is still my favorite Nintendo favorite.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 22, 2013)

> There will be a few newcomer characters shown at the teaser: Little Mac, Takamaru, *Tom Nook*, Palutena, *Dark Pit( the source says he is not sure if it’s a transformation for Pit like Zelda/Sheik or a standalone character)*, and *Bayonetta.*



This part is fake.

1. Sonic already secured himself a spot to represent SEGA. We don't need Bayonetta taking someone else's spot unless Snake wont return. And if we want a Platinum rep, get a freaking Wonderful 101 character. Also, this spot in the trailer should belongs to Mega Man.

2. Sakurai is against Animal Crossing having playable characters in Smash Bros.

3. Dark Pit? Seriously? It should be Ridley or King K Rool in this spot.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

Smash should be getting revealed before E3.



Date and time



Fingers crossed for Mega Man and Ridley.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

Dude, at best the're going to reveal staple characters only. The most unusual/interesting ones are going to be shown in the good old times of japan time of Brawl.

Fucking great times. Hype engine at its finest.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

This is fake for a few reasons.

1. Too many veterans and not enough newcomers. (Although Mewtwo in his Newtwo form could TECHNICALLY count as a "newcomer" if you wish to view it that way)

2. Tharja? lolnot going to happen because there are others that have priority over her. (Roy, Chrom, Lucina, and Lyn) Although, she'd be great from a gameplay standpoint.

3. I doubt they'd use "Calamity" as the name. (Universe sounds a lot better in all honesty)


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

i hope if there a trailer it will be as awesome as this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ontMA8mxg18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope if there a trailer it will be as awesome as this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ontMA8mxg18[/YOUTUBE]



if i remember correctly, Sakurai wants to top that trailer.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This is fake for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. Too many veterans and not enough newcomers. (Although Mewtwo in his Newtwo form could TECHNICALLY count as a "newcomer" if you wish to view it that way)
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say any of those reasons debunks it due to the subjectivity of your reasons.

Though I somewhat agree with point two.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> if i remember correctly, Sakurai wants to top that trailer.



Let's see him try.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 24, 2013)

Tharja? I'd rather see Panne/Tiki


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

Gameplay wise Tharja would be great. But relevance and popularity kind of kicks her and most other FE characters in the teeth.

Same can be said about Kid icarus characters. We'd most likely get Palutena even though Medusa or Magnus would be so much more enjoyable. imo


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 27, 2013)

there should  be a Pokemon trainer for each gen.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2013)

The only things that look waaaay off about that "leak" is the lack of newcomers, Tharja (we'll get Chrom/Lucina replacing Ike, if anything) and the name "Calamity", which has nothing to do with fighting. We have Melee and Brawl so far. How the hell does Calamity fit in to anything?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 27, 2013)

Strife and even freaking Clash fit a lot better then Collision.


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The only things that look waaaay off about that "leak" is the lack of newcomers, Tharja (we'll get Chrom/Lucina replacing Ike, if anything) and the name "Calamity", which has nothing to do with fighting. We have Melee and Brawl so far. How the hell does Calamity fit in to anything?



Agreed. I don't really like 'Calamity' as a title (yet) either, but we can't be 100% sure they will or will not use another synonym for fighting as a title again.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 2, 2013)

I think the Gamecube to Wii U pro controller will be a nice transition. I mean, nothing tops the GC controller but the pro controller should be way better for smash than the Wiimote was.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> I think the Gamecube to Wii U pro controller will be a nice transition. I mean, nothing tops the GC controller but the pro controller should be way better for smash than the Wiimote was.



Thats obvious. Almost any controller is better then the Wii Mote when it comes to Smash.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Let's see him try.



Nothing will top the SSBB reveals 

It just can't be done


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2013)

Glorious =D

Also: which characters do you guys think will be the newcomers shown at E3?
And which character(s) are you most anticipating?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Nothing will top the SSBB reveals
> 
> It just can't be done


You never know. Though it was funny hearing how Kojima was sad that he was too late to get Snake into Melee. 


Scizor said:


> Glorious =D
> 
> Also: which characters do you guys think will be the newcomers shown at E3?
> And which character(s) are you most anticipating?



Ghirahim (SS), Isaac (GS), I'm guessing Shulk (Xenoblade), and of course with Namco helping out I expect Lloyd, Kratos, Zelos, or Emil (ToS), and hoping for Megaman or Zero at last I mean shit Nintendo they've had quite a few games on your platforms, maybe Little Mac would be playable as well.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You never know. Though it was funny hearing how Kojima was sad that he was too late to get Snake into Melee.
> 
> 
> Ghirahim (SS), Isaac (GS), I'm guessing Shulk (Xenoblade), and of course with Namco helping out I expect Lloyd, Kratos, Zelos, or Emil (ToS), and hoping for Megaman or Zero at last I mean shit Nintendo they've had quite a few games on your platforms, maybe Little Mac would be playable as well.



Totally not adding too many third parties.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 3, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> *Totally not adding too many third partie*s.


yeah,i hope there not manny.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 3, 2013)

I need that so bad...


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2013)

I've actually gotten pretty used to the classic controllers at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2013)

That attatchment practically _screams_ input lag.

I hope I'm wrong though. It'll come in handy when SSBWhatever comes out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Nothing will top the SSBB reveals
> 
> It just can't be done



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQ75gr2znA[/YOUTUBE]

Melee reveal was much better....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

If Shulk/Zael/Aeron Someone from Tales and Someone from Golden sun along with Hitoshura/Flynn/Devil Survivor1 Protag is in Smash brothers, I will buy this shit so hard, polar bears will fly while wolves howl in unison


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling that Zael and Aeron will end up as potential DLC.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQ75gr2znA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Melee reveal was much better....


um...no it wasent.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2013)

So Mega Man MIGHT get revealed. Don't get your hopes up.





Notice how the dates are on the same day as the Nintendo Direct/E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> um...no it wasent.



Yes it was


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Totally not adding too many third parties.


Not at all. 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> So Mega Man MIGHT get revealed. Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on Megaman.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes it was



No, it wasn't. You're just being biased because of Sheik.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2013)

My most anticipated character is Lloyd Irving.
I really hope he makes it into the game as a playable character.

There're other characters I'm looking forward to seeing too of course, but Lloyd would be perfect imo.

Luke would also be really awesome, but Lloyd's more of an icon and has more potential to be unique in smash imo.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 5, 2013)

.....so what are Ghirahim's chances of making the cut?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm hoping for Bowser Jr. and Paper Mario personally.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

Yagura said:


> .....so what are Ghirahim's chances of making the cut?



Very good. Who didn't like the Link trolling bastard?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yagura said:


> .....so what are Ghirahim's chances of making the cut?



Watch Toon Zelda/Tetra get in instead.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking remakes. 



Makes me wonder whether we'll see a return of OoT Ganondorf. Or a Ganondorf at all.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll lose my shit if Groose shows up in the game, even as an assist trophy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> I'll lose my shit if Groose shows up in the game, even as an assist trophy.



I'd be all NOBODY PARTY CRASHES LIKE GASTO-.....er i mean GROOSE!!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 6, 2013)

Yagura said:


> .....so what are Ghirahim's chances of making the cut?



*Crosses fingers* Please please please I would love to play as Ghirahim...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2013)

*Sakurai confirms Smash trailer at E3 direct!*



> I have an announcement. During the Nintendo Direct to be broadcast from 11PM on the night of June 11th, the first trailer of the new entry in the 'Super Smash Bros." series will be broadcast. For the first time, simultaneously across the world! Do not miss it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

oh shit somebody make a countdown.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking forward for some Pavarotti tier singing and CGI goodness. Let's see what the WiiU can do.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Sakurai confirms that Smash will have trailer/s at E3, also attending E3 in person.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

QUICK, MORE POSTS SAYING THE SAME EXACT THING. WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH YET.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, that was there? I didn't read the topic before posting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> QUICK, MORE POSTS SAYING THE SAME EXACT THING. WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH YET.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.





> >お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『スマブラ』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初! お見逃しなく。
> >Should note. In Nintendo Direct delivery of 23:00, June 11, New video of "Smash Bros." will be unveiled for the first time. Simultaneous world, here for the first time! Do not miss out.



 **


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Twitter Sakurai said:
			
		

> 私はその時、北米にいるでしょうね。E3に行ってきます。
> I will be in North America at that time, it. I'm going to E3.



I for one welcome are new overlord.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sakurai confirms that Smash will have trailer/s at E3, also attending E3 in person.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

SHULK, MEGA MAN, PAC-MAN, RIDLEH!!!!


----------



## Yagura (Jun 6, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> SHULK, MEGA MAN, PAC-MAN, RIDLEH!!!!



And Porky.



I've been waiting on him since Melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yagura said:


> And Porky.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting on him since Melee.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYcj4CpzqSo[/YOUTUBE]


Porky would be awesome. i also wouldn't mind getting Ryu Hayabusa.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sakurai confirms that Smash will have trailer/s at E3, also attending E3 in person.





Can't wait 
So glad Sakurai confirmed this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

So it's at 9:00 AM for me. YAY!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2013)

I HAVE LIVED FOR THIS MOMENT

E3 COME ON


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamiya is super butt hurt right now because people keep telling him about SSB4 on Twitter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamiya gets fucking autistic when it comes to twitter. I have no fucking clue why he pays so much fucking attention to it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dat Kamiya.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I HAVE LIVED FOR THIS MOMENT
> 
> E3 COME ON



It's great being a smash fan right now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2013)

i hope they have similar scene to this.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2013)

Already buying the tissues as we speak.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sakurai seems genuinely excited. I say this because he was so upfront about this and probably has things up his sleeve. Could this be the Smash to surpass Melee? Or could this be a trailer that will curb stomp Brawl's?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets go


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2013)

Hades as a boss or GTFO.

Pit's Final Smash needs to be the Great Sacred Treasure.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Lets go


I have a feeling that the red hero from Wonderful 101 will be chosen to rep Platinum instead if they decided to get a rep for Platinum games.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Cobalt (Jun 9, 2013)

My body my body is ready.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol^

Also: as Melee and Brawl's trailer both showed newcomers and newcomers are like the best way to create hype among fans it's safe to assume there'll be newcomers introduced next Tuesday. Which newcomers do you guys think will get revealed in the Sm4sh trailer?

To give a guideline about the number of newcomers: Melee's trailer had four newcomers if I recall correctly and Brawl's trailer had five. Expecting more newcomers than in the Brawl trailer in the Sm4sh trailer is unlikely imo, as the total amount of newcomers will most likely be less or the same number as in Brawl. So showing off more than 1/3 of the newcomers in the first trailer wouldn't be a good strategy for creating hype, as it's probably better to spread the hype inducing over the time 'till the release date (especially as they might reopen the Smash dojo ).

So I'd say five newcomers is a safe bet. Which newcomers do you guys think will get revealed Tuesday?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't set yourselves up for disappointment, Bayonetta is not getting in, guys. Sakurai said he wants to tone down on the guest characters and the few we'll have are probably going to be more iconic.

If this was All Stars, which was a hype engine for unreleased games like Rising and DmC, I would totally believe it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2013)

No one in their right mind should actually expect Bayonetta.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 9, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded it, but Kamiya calling the fans of it idiots, that kills that. Leave her for that PS knockoff.

Not the most ridiculous wish item I've seen though.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 10, 2013)

After all this waiting...we're so close now


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

My Character Wishlist (only put in characters that have an actual chance of happening)

*
Bowser
Luigi (with moveset inspired by Luigi’s Mansion)

Mario
Peach
Yoshi
Paper Mario (with moveset obviously inspired by the Paper Mario Games)
Wailuigi (Mario Tennis inspired moveset)
Wario 
Kat and Ana (Plays like a much faster version of Ice Climbers)

Link 
Ganondorf (No longer a Captain Falcon clone)
Toon Link
Toon Zelda/Tetra
Shiek/Zelda
Young Link (Plays similar to Pokemon Trainer. Only instead of Pokemon there are the 3 Mask transformations to choose from, Final Smash would be Fierce Diety)

Fox
Krystal 
Diddy Kong
Donkey Kong
King K. Rool
Kirby
King DeDeDe
Meta-Knight (Fixed balance)
Captain Falcon
Samurai Goroh
Black Shadow
Animal Crosser (Has moveset based around the Axe to attack, Fishing Rod to grapple, Shovel to trip),
Tom Nook 
Ice Climbers
Pikachu
Jigglypuff
Pokemon Trainer
Mewtwo
Lucas
Ness
Jeff (Plays like Solid Snake possibly? Uses weapons and such)

Flint

Marth
Lyndis 
Mr. Game and Watch
Little Mac
R.O.B.
Issac

Olimar
Pit
Viridi
Magnus
Samus
Ridley (resize him similar to Charizard)
Saki Amamiya
Lloyd Irving

Dillon

Bayonetta (just uses bladed weaponry rather than guns)
Sigfried

Jin Kazama*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Let's try this again:



			
				Naruto Forums Rules Thread said:
			
		

> When an image moves the forum out of proportion, link it or spoiler tag it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Euraj said:


> I wouldn't have minded it, but Kamiya calling the fans of it idiots, that kills that. Leave her for that PS knockoff.
> 
> Not the most ridiculous wish item I've seen though.



Considering people bombarded him over, and over, AND over again with comments, i think he had a right to be mad. Although, he shouldn't have replied to the comments or attacked them. Too bad that he's known for Twitter melt downs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

i am very good whit Luigi so i kind of want his move set to stay the same.

 for pokemon trainer they should give his pokemon a down special move and use  one of the shield buttons for changing pokemon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

All i want are Shulk, Pac-Man, Mega Man, RIdley, Little Mac, Wonderful 101 Red Hero, and King K Rool


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

The characters I'd like to see the most:
- Lloyd Irving
- Luke Fon Fabre
- Scizor
- Blaziken
- Newtwo
- Isaac
- Chrom
- Tharja
- Majora's Mask Link (with mask transformations, including Fierce Deity Link)
- Skull Kid 
- Vaati
- Girahim

This list (obviously) isn't based on likeliness of being included, but it's solely based on who I'd like to see the most.

Also: I hope they speed up the overal game a little in comparison to Brawl. It doesn't have to be as fast as Melee per se, but as close as possible to Melee'd awesome. And hitstun needs to make a comeback.

Edit:
Newcomers that I predict will be revealed in the Sm4sh trailer tomorrow:
- Newtwo (Mewtwo's new form)
- Palutena
- King K. Rool
- Lloyd Irving
- Mega Man


----------



## Euraj (Jun 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Considering people bombarded him over, and over, AND over again with comments, i think he had a right to be mad. Although, he shouldn't have replied to the comments or attacked them. Too bad that he's known for Twitter melt downs.


Well, basically. I'd be mad too, but knowing my comments would end up on IGN instantly, I'd go drink some soda and grab a donut before I slid to calling people names.



What, no one thinks Shin Gouki is going to be in it?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

So what time tomorrow is the reveal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> So what time tomorrow is the reveal?



7am pst, 9am cst, 10am est


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Thank you.



No problem.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> *7am pst,* 9am cst, 10am est



Ugh... I don't wanna get up at seven...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

After seeing KH3. Who else is hyped as FUCK for SSB4 in HD???


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> After seeing KH3. Who else is hyped as FUCK for SSB4 in HD???


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Only like nine more hours.

I can't wait =D


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2013)

Did nintendo buy namco or something?  Cause I don't understand why so many people are listing Lloyd Irving (though that would be awesome)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 11, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Did nintendo buy namco or something?  Cause I don't understand why so many people are listing Lloyd Irving (though that would be awesome)



Namco-Bandai are co-developing the game with Nintendo.

And since Tales of Symphonia was easily the most popular RPG released on the Gamecube, one of it's "killer apps" and the game that got the Tales franchise much bigger in both Japan and the West I'd say it's pretty likely that Lloyd could be picked as the Smash Bros representative of the Tales franchise.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Cobalt (Jun 11, 2013)

Today is the day!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

3 ours left!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C7hAx1kf7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

SMASH! SMASH! SMASH!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Only 18 minutes left 'till the direct! =D


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

5 Minutes left guys.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 11, 2013)

barely 1min left, get hype motherfuckers


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Here we goooo! (almost)


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Stream is so awful, it keeps lagging so hard wtf, to the point its not even watchable.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't watch, keeps stopping. Of course it freezes on the smash preview. Fuck this it's YouTube time

Where's starfox?


----------



## Bowser (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Megaman is confirmed


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Mega Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman finally made it. Everyone just came in their pants simultaneously.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman confirmed and his moveset looks GREAT

And SSBWiiU Looks AWESOME

SOOOOOOO AWESOMEEEEEEE

The art style looks great and the battles look intense

Also skyloft stage(s) 

And the official SSB4 site has opened


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGA MAN!!!! MEGA MAN!!!

MEGA MAN GOT CONFIRMED!!!

[YOUTUBE]pFlcqWQVVuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2013)

THAT SMASH BROS TRAILER OMG OMG

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I LOVE MY LIFE I LOVE EVERYTHING I LOVE YOU ALL

DASIFOASDHFOASDNVKL;ZMVCX

MEGAMAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

video please,my computer was mess up so i miss it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck lag so hard Nintendo direct fail


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> video please,my computer was mess up so i miss it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM9weAXCqxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Surf (Jun 11, 2013)

So does it have an official name? I hope it's not "Super Smash Bros. for Wii U"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

Well it skipped completely. Where as I had to sit through that god awful Zelda remake waste of space 3 fucking times...fuck wind waker. Where's starfox Nintendo?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> video please,my computer was mess up so i miss it.



Wait for the people to calm down so they can upload it to Youtube....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

3DS version is cell shaded and Toon Link is now an NPC. (He's in the background of the Spirit Tracks stage)

Wii U Version looks more like Brawl combined with a cartoon.....Animal Crossing Villager and Balloon Fighter were confirmed also....



Surf said:


> So does it have an official name? I hope it's not "Super Smash Bros. for Wii U"



Just Super Smash bros right now.


----------



## Pein (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman was ok, it doesn't compare to the snake reveal for brawl though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wait for the people to calm down so they can upload it to Youtube....



Ninty already did it themselves. Look up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

MegaMan reveal

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwLuB8ezMzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

Was hoping for x but w/e classics ok too


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

saw it it was awesome thought i wish it was Megaman X over the original one.


----------



## Surf (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wii U Version looks more like Brawl combined with a cartoon.....Animal Crossing Villager and Balloon Fighter were confirmed also....



That was actually just the Villager using the Balloon Fighter's ability. Don't think Balloon Fighter will be a separate character.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

TOOK THEM FUCKING LONG ENOUGH. MEGAMAN!

Yeah, I was slightly wishing it was X too. But I'm happy either way.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

Since final smashes are coming back then they better improve falcos and wolfs.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Screw ya'll. Classic Mega Man is perfect.

Now I just need Sonic's return confirmed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

X wouldn't even fit in with the Nintendo crew. Classic is perfect for Smash.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Was that a giant Pacman building up in the end? xD


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Watch trailer.

Man this looks neat. Villager looks fun.

Oh is that it? Well it was cool.

NEW CHALLENGER

OH GOD WHAT

I KNOW THAT HAIR. IS THIS REAL?

I CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES

MOTHER FUCKING MEGAMAN

THAT MOVESET, THAT MUSIC. 

I AM FUCKING HYPED.

THEY TOPPED THE SNAKE REVEAL. THANK YOU BASED NINTENDO


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

For a second I thought it was gonna be legends megaman. Back in the brawl days I thought zx would have been good choice too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Surf said:


> That was actually just the Villager using the Balloon Fighter's ability. Don't think Balloon Fighter will be a separate character.



Yeah....just realized that. Now i need Takamaru and Mach Rider to take the retro character slots.

At least balloon Fighter is repped in some form.

Also, anyone notice how ironic it is that they cut out Toon Link despite the new Smash being a more cartoony style.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Since final smashes are coming back then they better improve falcos and wolfs.



You mean make them different.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hopefully this means Zero shows up


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Crapcom is redeeming themselves. Their first step was a big one.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

What a great trailer 

I was hoping for slightly more newcomers though, but we now have the official site


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Hopefully this means Zero shows up



Yes please.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just so happy that Rock Man is in now.....


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

Lolol I think Smashboards is crashed because of all the hype. Didn't think it would right around 10 though ! :[ So I'll have to wait to see the megaman trailer...but guys...WE FINALLY HAVE FOOTAGE !!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder if the Dojo will be back up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on, come on--bring back Sonic! We'll be able to realize the Blue Bomber versus the Blue Blur!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Sakurai played us all for chumps.

"An Animal Crossing character wouldn't be good for Smash. He's not gonna be part of the franchise."

*Proceeds to add an AC character as part of the franchise.*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I want R.O.B back.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sakurai played us all for chumps.
> 
> "An Animal Crossing character wouldn't be good for Smash. He's not gonna be part of the franchise."
> 
> *Proceeds to add an AC character as part of the franchise.*



He trolling.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I wonder if the Dojo will be back up.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Game and Watch for president. 

Anyways ... I saw that they took a lot of Megaman's movesets from Super Smash Flash 2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck yes....Dojo is back.

Anyone else notice that Pit used weapons from Uprising?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

So, I've watched this trailer at least 15 times now.... Someone help....



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fuck yes....Dojo is back.
> 
> Anyone else notice that Pit used weapons from Uprising?




Yeah, I saw. They've got a ton more inspiration to draw from now. I wonder weapons he's gonna be using in this one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder who the other guests are ... making me more curious now.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Man this game yo this game!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2013)

You know, when they were showing off Megaman's powers from the other robot masters I noticed that there was a very obvious one missing from the ones shown.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

It has truly begun now. 

Dojo and everything 

Edit: there are alot of gameplay images on  
Link especially looks awesome
Ah heck, they all look great.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, looks like the Smash Ball has returned.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> You know, when they were showing off Megaman's powers from the other robot masters I noticed that there was a very obvious one missing from the ones shown.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

The Smash dojo is already amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

They did show Samus' final smash so it's pretty evident.

The Animal Crosser doesn't give a darn about Sakurai's rules.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 11, 2013)

So, It's Super Smash Bros what? Is it really just Super Smash Bros U / 3DS?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> So, It's Super Smash Bros what? Is it really just Super Smash Bros U / 3DS?



For now it is. They haven't revealed the actual name yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's called 'Super Smash Bros U'. 

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope it is called Universe ... that's what people have been talking about for the longest time.

Also ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pit and Mega Man kicking ass.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

I updated the OP with the trailer, info and link to the Smash Dojo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Twilight Princess link, sweet. Superior version confirmed.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it mean or does Megaman seem a little awkward? ... I'm talking about his eyes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Is it mean or does Megaman seem a little awkward? ... I'm talking about his eyes.



Probably because he's not blinking.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

^possibly. 

Still curious about what other characters they could bring into Smash. Anyone have any ideas?
Golden Sun characters?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

I find the difference between the 3DS and Wii U version kinda funny.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

^ The DS version seems like a more developed version of Super Smash Flash 2 to me.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Is it mean or does Megaman seem a little awkward? ... I'm talking about his eyes.



He does seem to be suffering from an bad case of Stone-Face. It's probably an effort to make him look as close as possible to an HD representation of the original MegaMan sprite, who was also pretty derp lookin'.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe he could try smiling.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> ^possibly.
> 
> Still curious about what other characters they could bring into Smash. Anyone have any ideas?
> Golden Sun characters?



Isaac Isaac Isaac.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Twilight Princess link, sweet. Superior version confirmed.



And yet he has some Skyward Sword Link elements.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Well whatever it is, I really hope they keep improving him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> He does seem to be suffering from an bad case of Stone-Face. It's probably an effort to make him look as close as possible to an HD representation of the original MegaMan sprite, who was also pretty derp lookin'.



Well he was backlogged for years.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom Nook, Sable or Shizue for DLC. I'd pay 7-10 bucks each.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

I would love for more Fire Emblem characters as well, Tharja would be nice. 

Btw y'all where is the thread for Halo 5? I couldn't find one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Twilight Princess link, sweet. Superior version confirmed.



Sure he is. 

Anyway with Pikachu, or as the family calls him the "yellow demon", returning I can taste the tears already.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Other M Samus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> And yet he has some Skyward Sword Link elements.



Thank God it's not the freakishly emphasized lips. That shit was nasty.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's pray for better costumes/skins.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder if Zero Suit Samus will have short hair.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Sure he is.
> 
> Anyway with Pikachu, or as the family calls him the "yellow demon", returning I can taste the tears already.




I wonder who will be the resident "mewtwo" pokemon locked for this game?

oh wait


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

I still refuse to believe that that is Mewtwo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Mewtwo needs to have his old form, that can be his final smash.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

What if we take Mewtwo's new form and push it somewhere else?


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I still refuse to believe that that is Mewtwo.



apparently it is/isnt. I don't like the gear system in gen 6, like at all. granted it's only for that one insect pokemon and the legionaries and mewtwo but holy fuck, mewtwo is one of the last pokemon who needs to rely on changing his base stats to be more powerful. his movepool alone still makes him overpowered as fuck.



			
				ShadowReij said:
			
		

> Mewtwo needs to have his old form, that can be his final smash.



ya. that could be a thing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Let's pray for better costumes/skins.



Alternate costume dlc? Maybe? Please?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

I find it weird that Mega Man's series symbol is a gear and not his helmet.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

i dont see much diffrence in the graphics..........cool for megaman but anybody except butthurt capcom fanboys saw that coming


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Saw this comment on Youtube



			
				Supersheep64 said:
			
		

> I would be hype about this, but history teaches us that any game with Megaman in it will be cancelled before release



I miss my sides already.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

creative said:


> apparently it is/isnt. I don't like the *gear system* in gen 6, like at all. granted it's only for that one insect pokemon and the legionaries and mewtwo but holy fuck, mewtwo is one of the last pokemon who needs to rely on changing his base stats to be more powerful. his movepool alone still makes him overpowered as fuck..


What gear system?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat Smash Bros liberal agenda....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

^

Wanna Yiff?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Dat Smash Bros liberal agenda....



Fox is not only a furry but he's a robosexual.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys: when Megaman gets KO'd, he has a unique death 'explosion'.

This might mean we'll get character specific KO animations


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> What gear system?



you need gears or some sort of magufffin and you plug that shit into one of your gen 6 legendaries or genesect or mewtwo in X&Y item slot to change their appearance as well as their overall stats. it's probably not called a gear system as I realize, but I couldn't stop thinking of that shit ass weapon system from NGC lost world and baten kaitos.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

I want foxes assault design look. Namco is behind it so why not? It's better than the crappy command design.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Guys: when Megaman gets KO'd, he has a unique death 'explosion'.
> 
> This might mean we'll get character specific KO animations



I'd like it, but I doubt it. The Mega Man death explosion is one of main staples of the series. I'm guessing he's the only one that has such a feature. Zero's the only one that had a unique death in MvC3, so it's probably the same deal here.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Dat Smash Bros liberal agenda....



This reminds me of that whole Pluto and Goofy debate ...

They are both dogs ... Why does one live in a dog house?


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 11, 2013)

These games are making me horny.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

>dat feel when you're the only person who enjoyed starfox assault and wouldn't mind third person shooter aspects in starfox as long as airwing sections remain core to the game.

where's your starfox command now?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'd like it, but I doubt it. The Mega Man death explosion is one of main staples of the series. I'm guessing he's the only one that has such a feature. Zero's the only one that had a unique death in MvC3, so it's probably the same deal here.



I agree it's far from confirmed, but a lot of characters could easily have unique KO animations.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I agree it's far from confirmed, but a lot of characters could easily have unique KO animations.



I guess it's dependent on the character on screen. I guess nintendo could set the games up so that luigi says some smarmy shit to mario like "year of luigi" or "luigi gets the cake now" if he and mario and in the same fight for a round. 

but you know them megamans .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

creative said:


> >dat feel when you're the only person who enjoyed starfox assault and wouldn't mind third person shooter aspects in starfox as long as airwing sections remain core to the game.
> 
> where's your starfox command now?



Not a fan of command.

Assault was ok. Not great but not half bad either. Wolf was awesome in that game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Like my new set guys?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

^ Dem eyes they can pierce my soul ...


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Like my new set guys?


No Kirby love this time around Peacock? this is most unsettling.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

creative said:


> No Kirby love this time around Peacock? this is most unsettling.



Need some better pics of Kirby first.  (The Mega Man hat)


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Need some better picks of Kirby first.  (The Mega Man hat)





in game picture of what looks like melee kirby is the best I can do.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

creative said:


> in game picture of what looks like melee kirby is the best I can do.



Close enough.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

creative said:


> I guess it's dependent on the character on screen. I guess nintendo could set the games up so that luigi says some smarmy shit to mario like "year of luigi" or "luigi gets the cake now" if he and mario and in the same fight for a round.
> 
> but you know them megamans .



Yeah, precisely


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad to see Megaman, was hoping to see X, but this is good too.

Now for them to make a new Megaman game.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

One step at a time.  

We do need more megaman though.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

This should just be another test run for Megaman, if fans like it, eventually they'll release more games ... like what they did with Pit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> This should just be another test run for Megaman, if fans like it, eventually they'll release more games ... like what they did with Pit.




Which failed


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 11, 2013)

Shion says you're all gonna get ass fucked by him in the new smash bros. He specifically wanted me to use the term 'ass fucked'.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 11, 2013)

The Villager and Megaman? Sweet Jesus


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not really happy that Other M Samus is the model that'll be in Sm4sh. 

Bad memories.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2013)

If Ryu makes it in this game, you guys would make a mess of the Internet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Shion says you're all gonna get ass fucked by him in the new smash bros. He specifically wanted me to use the term 'ass fucked'.



Tell him that i send


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo made a surprise, and somewhat odd announcement about the next Smash Bros. games at the end of its E3 2013 Wii U Software Showcase. The company announced that the female Wii Fit Trainer character will be in the game, and believe it or not, playable. 

This could be the surprise that Nintendo was teasing a short while ago. In other words, there may not be an additional game announcement


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If Ryu makes it in this game, you guys would make a mess of the Internet.



I'd fucking kill Ryu with Metal Blades. But if it's Hayabusa, i'll be happy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Mega Man should have Bass and Proto Man skins.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm not really happy that Other M Samus is the model that'll be in Sm4sh.
> 
> Bad memories.



oh god if Zero Suit Samus is based on Samus from Other M...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat villager's rape face.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo made a surprise, and somewhat odd announcement about the next Smash Bros. games at the end of its E3 2013 Wii U Software Showcase. The company announced that the female Wii Fit Trainer character will be in the game, and believe it or not, playable.
> 
> This could be the surprise that Nintendo was teasing a short while ago. In other words, there may not be an additional game announcement



HOLY FUCK!!!1!!11


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

No one gives a ck about Wii Fit Trainer!

Confirm Sonic!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow.

Wiifit trainer.

That is so exciting.

Really.

So exciting.

Totally.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She better be fun to play.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll hurt someone if Sonic isn't playable again. Real talk.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

I really hope the wiifit trainer isn't playable 

But lolol to everyone who said AC wouldnt have a playable character 

Also! Am I hyping myself up too much because of all the veterans they showed, they showed Pit which might mean he'll have a second rep?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh god if Zero Suit Samus is based on Samus from Other M...



It's not like you'll hear her talk much at all in this game.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

The WiiFit women would be a good assist trophy...


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 11, 2013)

Reaction to the first half of the trailer:

Game's looking pretty good, in both the 3DS *and* Wii U versions. And Animal Crossing Villager as a playable character seems interesting, but it's nothing to get too excited about. And was that a Skyloft Stage I saw?

Reaction to the second half of the trailer:

_*HOLYSHITMEGAMANISINTHEGAMESHUTUPANDTAKEMYMONEY!*_

followed by...

Amazing _MM2_ Wily Stage 1 remix! And LOL at Metal Blades knocking coins outta Mario! They still trump everything after all!

I am hyped!


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Fit lady is also playable


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope they are trolling. The ultimate Smash looks like an attack of Taboo, maybe they just copy pasted it to troll us... xP


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Zero Suit Samus should stay as her sexy old Brawl self.

Lolwutwiifittrainer?


----------



## Surf (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo made a surprise, and somewhat odd announcement about the next Smash Bros. games at the end of its E3 2013 Wii U Software Showcase. The company announced that the female Wii Fit Trainer character will be in the game, and believe it or not, playable.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow.
> 
> Wiifit trainer.
> 
> ...



inb4 She's the most balanced character in the game and is extremely fun to play.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I hope they are trolling. The ultimate Smash looks like an attack of Taboo, maybe they just copy pasted it to troll us... xP



That's going to be annoying.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'll hurt someone if Sonic isn't playable again. Real talk.




most likely, you're dreams will get crushed. then again Sega and nintendo struck a deal with each other the other day saying they will make some exclusive sonic games like they did for the black knight, secret rings and arabian tales. ya know, if sega and sakurai wanted to be cheap fucks, they could just frame tails in as a character model who shows up and follows sonic everywhere, even mimics some of sonic's attacks the way the ice climbers did. and tell all the furries this is their apology for sonic 4 taking forever to be released. 

but hey, wishful thinking right ?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

If Wii fit gal ends up top tier I am going to cry.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

I think fitgirl is great. it shows nintendo still has love for all of the soccer moms that brought the wii. sucks this game won't have a mic. I want to actually hear the the next wave of shitstorms that ensue when I call someone a scrubby ass bitch over the mic.

I guess pictures of dicks on the tablet will have to suffice.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/YOUTUBE]



It seems hitstun is back =D

I really hope so.

And the game looks great in action so far! =D (I'm only 1:17 minutes in though lol)


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

I like her, its pretty unique ... Lol Hoola Hop as up b.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/YOUTUBE]



3DS stages only on 3DS while Home console stage only on Wii U? Interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, still a wasted spot but she's brimming with personality in the way she moves and attacks. Pretty damn good job, all things considering. It's goofy as shit. Sakurai still has it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ok, still a wasted spot but she's brimming with personality in the way she moves and attacks. Pretty damn good job, all things considering. Sakurai still has it.


This. But then, I don't care who they add as long as you-know-who returns.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Every SSB gets a silly character :3


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

After watching that video, Fitgirl seems interesting.

That video was awesome, seeing the game in action 
Can't wait to see more


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Note: Add megaman to main roster. 

Wii Fit trainer is going to  be OP, calling it. And villager screams troll.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

That trailer is so hilarious.  Loving her already!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEvi2vcarSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman's moveset's awesome btw

Dat Spike


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Still wondering who else they might add ... so far in my opinion there are already two silly characters in the game.

Again, Mcleodgaming ...

Nintendo basically used Mcleod's Megaman moveset from SSF2 and put them on the Wii-U.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEvi2vcarSA[/YOUTUBE]



 Awesome

Oh this game


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

I'mma play the mess out of Villager.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

All you need is a video to clarify because I was a bit annoyed to hear she was in but holy shit Sakurai did it again, no one predicted her as the WTF character 
So the ending of that Sakurai video, he said he was gonna have 5 pictures a week, is that basically the dojo? or only the Wii U smash community?


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

I swear to god I've been begging for a tales of symphonia character since gamecube. just sayin.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

LLoyd and Isaac next.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> All you need is a video to clarify because I was a bit annoyed to hear she was in but holy shit Sakurai did it again, no one predicted her as the WTF character
> So the ending of that Sakurai video, he said he was gonna have 5 pictures a week, is that basically the dojo? or only the Wii U smash community?



I think that's for the Wii U smash community only.

 is the dojo, as far as I know.



ShadowReij said:


> LLoyd and Isaac next.



I really hope so (especially Lloyd) =D


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Screams rape.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> LLoyd and Isaac next.



If he is ...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbjdvWmFblQ[/YOUTUBE]

I would not be suprised if they just copied and paste moves again.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

More like Lloyd and Shulk next.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFKtYCcMWT4[/YOUTUBE]

This was absolutely necessary


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> 3DS stages only on 3DS while Home console stage only on Wii U? Interesting.


So kinda like Sonic Generations, eh?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm maining Wii Fit girl.

I'm not even being an ironic jokester about it. Her moveset looks like it fits my playstyle like a glove. I.... I want to try her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd-MSW5QCNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

> I'm maining Wii Fit girl.
> 
> I'm not even being an ironic jokester about it. Her moveset looks like it fits my playstyle like a glove. I.... I want to try her



It'll be okay.


----------



## TSC (Jun 11, 2013)

Villager look broken as fuck. Expect him to be top tier.

Love Wii fit girl. 

I hope to god no Other M zero suit Samus. I love my sexy ponytail one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> So kinda like Sonic Generations, eh?


Yeah. So Mario 3D Land and Uprising stages on the 3DS. Other M and Punch Out stage son the Wii U.



Shirker said:


> I.... I want to try her.



Bow chika bow wow


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd-MSW5QCNQ[/YOUTUBE]



I want it. 

Bastards turned off the smash ball.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see Captain Falcon 

I really hope that he'll be closer to/will have regained his Melee glory in Sm4sh.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 11, 2013)

Villager will replace Toon Link as my main fighter, can't wait.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

The outlines don't irk me anymore. I guess it's because he's explained them, plus now that I think about it, it won't look bad on a handheld like the 3DS


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, maining Villager. There's gonna be some serious rape up in this bitch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Prepare for an ass kicking is what this says.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

The 3DS version and the Wii U version both look great and their uniqueness through stage representation is a great idea imo.

Wiifitgirl is both hot and scary at the same time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Fit girl is the whitest person i've ever seen. 



ShadowReij said:


> Prepare for an ass kicking is what this says.



That really screams prepare for an ass whoopin.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The 3DS version and the Wii U version both look great and their uniqueness through stage representation is a great idea imo.
> 
> Wiifitgirl is both hot and scary at the same time.



Seems Link agrees.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> The outlines don't irk me anymore. I guess it's because he's explained them, plus now that I think about it, it won't look bad on a handheld like the 3DS



I think the reason everyone was so iffy about the 3DS version in the first place is because it was jaggy-central in the trailer. Jaggies can diminish even the best looking game.

And ha! I was right. It's like I said when it was first revealed: the character are too small and the game too hectic, so they had to make sure we could see them. 



Now only one thing remains. As we can see on the website, Wii Fit Girl is likely exclusive to Wii U. I wonder if they'll announce any 3DS exclusive characters soon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo X Capcom!


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

If this follows brawl's legacy and we get another 3rd party and it is namco, I will scream like a little girl if it's Lloyd 

Lloyd, Shulk, Isaac, and Saki would all make me cry manly tears of happiness


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Now only one thing remains. As we can see on the website, Wii Fit Girl is obviously exclusive to Wii U. I wonder if they'll announce any 3DS exclusive characters soon.



In that 8 min video Sakurai said the two versions will have the same characters, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nintendo X Capcom!



Mario: "You don't want to pull the trigger my friend"
Megaman: "Oh but I do. "


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Mario: "You don't want to pull the trigger my friend"
> Megaman: "Oh but I do. "



They then cross counter.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Be realistic. If Namco has a say its going to be Pacman. 

Not only is he a video game icon, he fits in better with the other characters.


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I think the reason everyone was so iffy about the 3DS version in the first place is because it was jaggy-central in the trailer. Jaggies can diminish even the best looking game.
> 
> And ha! I was right. It's like I said when it was first revealed: the character are too small and the game too hectic, so they had to make sure we could see them.
> 
> ...




I guess if you put it like that it depends on what game sold like hotcakes on the 3DS that wasn't pit....oh fuck...Big Boss as a 3DS exclusive brawler


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Fit Trainer.

DAT FINAL SMASH.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Fit Girl is still a million times better then the freaking Duck Hunt Dog.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Be realistic. If Namco has a say its going to be Pacman.
> 
> Not only is he a video game icon, he fits in better with the other characters.



Please stop countering my hype with logic.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Be realistic. If Namco has a say its going to be Pacman.
> 
> Not only is he a video game icon, he fits in better with the other characters.


Why not both? 


creative said:


> I guess if you put it like that it depends on what game sold like hotcakes on the 3DS that wasn't pit....oh fuck...Big Boss as a 3DS exclusive brawler



Either way, I'm sure Kojima wants to keep Snake in somehow after his history with Melee.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

If I let the hype over take me Scizor It would lead to my heart breaking.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Be realistic. If Namco has a say its going to be Pacman.
> 
> Not only is he a video game icon, he fits in better with the other characters.



^^^This. As much as it kinda pains me as I don't really like Pac Man.

I'd picture Namco as the shoe-in above all else. I'm always open to being proven wrong, however.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 11, 2013)

A Pac Man stage would be pretty good.

G-Red should be another unlockable character.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I think the reason everyone was so iffy about the 3DS version in the first place is because it was jaggy-central in the trailer. Jaggies can diminish even the best looking game.
> 
> And ha! I was right. It's like I said when it was first revealed: the character are too small and the game too hectic, so they had to make sure we could see them.
> 
> ...


You did say that, didn't you?  I'll start listening to you from now on 

It's most likely because the stream blew it up so the pixels were more spread out. So then it looked tacky. It looks much better on an actual 3DS screen.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

She whips yo ass with yoga


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder if we'll get 1 or 2 more characters before E3 ends?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> If I let the hype over take me Scizor It would lead to my heart breaking.



Scar tissue on your heart makes you stronger


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> ^^^This. As much as it kinda pains me as I don't really like Pac Man.
> 
> I'd picture Namco as the shoe-in above all else. I'm always open to being proven wrong, however.






Klonoa would be a good fit. he's shown up in cross games before representing namco and was sort of a mascot in that weird time in the 90's where every game dev had a furry maschot. plus his remake on the wii was fucking great. resident evil 1 on gamecube great, arguably.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

You're right. 

Plus the Pokemon X/Y can always heal me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

LolKlonoa....


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> You're right.
> 
> Plus the Pokemon X/Y can always heal me.



Exactly.

About that: take a look in the X/Y thread to see a Horsea on acid.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh I saw.  

Wtf. Plus the new attack information Axl posted. Titania?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

His final smash!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

i hope all new comers get  the video clips.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I never played Animal Crossing. 

Does it have any fighting or adventure?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii Fit trainer is there. You don't know what she's doing. she gets closer to you in an uncomfortable way. you scoot away. she scoots back. a knife comes at you from the side as smoke is blown in your face.

YOU DIDN'T WIN! YOU DIDN'T WIN!



Eminem said:


> I never played Animal Crossing.
> 
> Does it have any fighting or adventure?



No.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I never played Animal Crossing.
> 
> Does it have any fighting or adventure?



Its an addicting life sim with animals for neighbors. And it's damn good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

^ Well still cool to see an AC character got in. 

I know he was one of the characters Brawl fans wanted.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

WTF characters...

SSBM had Game & Watch  introduced.
SSBB had R.O.B  introduced.
SSB4 have Wii Fit trainer introduced


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> ^ Well still cool to see an AC character got in.
> 
> I know he was one of the characters Brawl fans wanted.




actually for the longest time, people joked about animal crossing being shitted on and said having a AC character would in SSBB would end brawl as a series. so yeah, never listen to /v/ ever I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo of America @NintendoAmerica

Behind the scenes pic of @Sora_Sakurai playing #smashbros multiplayer by himself! Pretty amazing! pic.twitter.com/xvNZPlpUmR


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, people hated Wii Trainer for like 5 minutes until her video was posted. 

Fans can change in a heartbeat. 

Game n Watch was amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sakurai is epic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

wii fit trainer is scary and imposing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> WTF characters...
> 
> SSBM had Game & Watch  introduced.
> SSBB had R.O.B  introduced.
> SSB4 have Wii Fit trainer introduced



But R.O.B was introduced near Brawl's release and the Wiifitgirl's already released now =O


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe they let out their secret surprise character early so they don't have to hear the bitching and the moaning.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

All the Megaman sets.

They make me happy.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> wii fit trainer is scary and imposing.


She reminds me of Taboo, not only her Final Smash but everything xD


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I would get a megaman set. 

But Superman takes priority.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo of America @NintendoAmerica
> 
> Behind the scenes pic of @Sora_Sakurai playing #smashbros multiplayer by himself! Pretty amazing! pic.twitter.com/xvNZPlpUmR



What a boss. 

And clearly shows he's the developer.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Sakurai takes great pride in bros.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Sakurai is pretty boss.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Smashboards is still down


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I figure no more reveals today. 

Any note worthy Nintendo conferences?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I figure no more reveals today.
> 
> Any note worthy Nintendo conferences?


Pokemon direct in 4 hours.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

I still wish they wouldve changed Mario's up B to a super mario galaxy luna spin and give Luigi an even more uncloned moveset :[

So since the new dojo is up, does this mean automatic updates starting tomorrow, or..?


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Top lel.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

There are 18 open slots left, and 12 of them are filled up on the sight. 

I wonder if that is just for E3, or is that going to be filled weeks from now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Pokemon direct in 4 hours.



link to the stream?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's hope that's the case,and just purely not enough room for all of them to fit lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I remember them doing that with Brawl. Had space set out for confirmation. Released all those characters. Put a few extra spaces. When Olimar being the last one reveal, it was reveal that was the starting line up for the game. 

Naturally when the game came out they updated the secret ones.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

Im pretty sure the next character they reveal on the site next would be Yoshi, Wario, or Peach


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Well the next one will probably be an old character. My bet is Yoshi. So you are probably right. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they announced one more new character. Just to keep the hype a little bit.


----------



## Darth (Jun 11, 2013)

k so wtf the wii trainer is confirmed?

seriously?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> k so wtf the wii trainer is confirmed?
> 
> seriously?



You can't tell me you didn't expect a WTF character 
But only revealing 3 newcomers, do you guys think this means a smaller roster? or a bigger roster where they slowly reveal?
Also, it seems Lil Mac is pushed more because of that boxing ring stage.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Wiifitgirl set


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

^ I like.

Reps.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> k so wtf the wii trainer is confirmed?
> 
> seriously?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Smashboards is finally back. Funny to read the Villager Thread


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

Lets hope for a super trailer that is a 4 player co op campaign that starts with mario peach and bowser

then suddenly in the subspace forest they are ambushed and then saved by GENO.
D

and a super sword trailer where marth is replaced by Lucina, Ike is all Hmmm? then suddenly a sword clash between shulk and lloyd


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)

So apparently both the 3DS and Wii U versions will have the same roster size, which means same amount of characters but with version exclusives...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/YOUTUBE]

Which is bullshit.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

EDIT:^ Does it actually confirm that? Although villager and Wiifit dont have 3ds screens yet, that wouldnt make sense for villager since they just got a game on the 3DS haha

I need to see a match with wiifit trainer, GW, and ROB now haha


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So apparently both the 3DS and Wii U versions will have the same roster size, which means same amount of characters but with version exclusives...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Which is bullshit.


It's like Pokemon. They want you to get both versions


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

wat
 exclusive levels not characters.

3ds levels = levels based on handheld and 3ds games
wii u levels = levels based on wii u games


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely looking forward to seeing the other new characters.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

that nintendo direct made me want to get this, i was planning on getting a wii u after the ps4,ill probably get one when this comes out


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So apparently both the 3DS and Wii U versions will have the same roster size, which means same amount of characters but with version exclusives...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Which is bullshit.



3DS looks like crap visually, who the hell is not going to buy it on the fucking WiiU?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

I kinda wish the wii fit trainer's final smash was a wii balancing board with all the characters on it instead and you had to ridiculous movements haha


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Sakurai says (about the 3DS version): "the total number of characters is the same as the Wii U version, but some of the stages will be completely different."

Though I agree that it can be interpreted as being the same amount of characters but with different characters, I think that it means the same roster all together; he says it like it's a contradiction: "the characters might be the same, but the stages will be different."


----------



## Darth (Jun 11, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> You can't tell me you didn't expect a WTF character
> But only revealing 3 newcomers, do you guys think this means a smaller roster? or a bigger roster where they slowly reveal?
> Also, it seems Lil Mac is pushed more because of that boxing ring stage.



It'll probably be similar to the Brawl reveal where they revealed one new character every week or so. 

And I'm expecting a massive roster, bigger than Brawl's for sure. 

Is anyone else not really satisfied with the title for the new Smash? Super Smash Bros Wii U/3DS is kinda underwhelming.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Zero suit Samus is more agile.:amazed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> I kinda wish the wii fit trainer's final smash was a wii balancing board with all the characters on it instead and you had to ridiculous movements haha



QUICKLY GET YOUR WII BALANCE BOARD OUT!
the most broken move in any fighting game ever?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

^YES 
3DS Fire Emblem Stage




Darth said:


> It'll probably be similar to the Brawl reveal where they revealed one new character every week or so.
> 
> And I'm expecting a massive roster, bigger than Brawl's for sure.
> 
> Is anyone else not really satisfied with the title for the new Smash? Super Smash Bros Wii U/3DS is kinda underwhelming.


I hope you're right about the week thing !
I think the titles are temporary? Much like how that new Wii U Game "X" is not the permanent name. Or it's just easier to distinguish the two games I guess


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

This game needs Issac from GS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

-Oh that's neat I guess tier
Villager
-That's an odd choice but yeah that's clever and goofy tier
WiiFit Trainer
-IT'S FUCKING HAPPENING tier
Megaman

And these are only the first characters announced. Japan Time 2.0 is going to be great.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> -Oh that's neat I guess tier
> Villager


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Poor Mario.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

Wish Roy would return


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Rape face!.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Honestly I don't know if I'm getting a Wii U. I think for me I'm getting a 3DS because you know Pokemon, and Zelda and what not.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

So........i just can't see Snake returning now for some reason. 

But i do expect Sonic to return.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2013)

WiiU is more of a novelty than anything at this point. Especially when there is PS4 and Xbone coming out in 5 months.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

snake is too busy now that mgs5 is here


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> WiiU is more of a novelty than anything at this point. Especially when there is PS4 and Xbone coming out in 5 months.



:I
actually xbone is a novelty since that is it can do since you cant play games with it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So........i just can't see Snake returning now for some reason.
> 
> But i do expect Sonic to return.



I dunno after Kojima's tears when he couldn't get Snake into Melee and finally getting him in Brawl only to be taken away again. Poor man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't want Snake in this game... Maybe Sonic and that is because my friends want him back..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

I expect the third parties to be Mega Man, Sonic, and Pac-Man. (or Lloyd)



ShadowReij said:


> I dunno after Kojima's tears when he couldn't get Snake into Melee and finally getting him in Brawl only to be taken away again. Poor man.



Saucy Kojima turning into Salty Kojima.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> WiiU is more of a novelty than anything at this point. Especially when there is PS4 and Xbone coming out in 5 months.


People normally buy two systems, where just like last generation it was Wii and 360 until PS3 dropped. It's going to be the reverse here, especially given how bad the Xbox One is.


8-Peacock-8 said:


> I expect the third parties to be Mega Man, Sonic, and Pac-Man. (or Lloyd)
> 
> 
> 
> Saucy Kojima turning into Salty Kojima.



I think Sakurai will have a heart and leave Snake in for Kojima. But he'll never have Raiden.


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Holy fuck, Villager is creepy.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Come back, Snake.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 11, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> WiiU is more of a novelty than anything at this point. Especially when there is PS4 and Xbone coming out in 5 months.



If being able to play used games with free online makes a console novel, then yeah, the Wii U is a novelty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _His reign of terror has begun_ 








Fucking ninja'd.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh man characters with pure black eyeballs and smiles are creepy.

Exception though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Yagura (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat rape face


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2013)

I swear that face is the face of pure evil.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Thus thats how a meme was born.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

That song played immediately in my head the moment Megaman appeared


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope they fox his assault costume since namco is behind it.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2013)

The Reign of Villager Meme has surpassed the ps4>xboxone era so quickly, and I'm not complaining 
If only Sakurai knew what he created


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

I think he knew. 



Shit just got real.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy shit Bioness 
You're killing me with these finds


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 12, 2013)

Finally! After work I can enjoy the new smash trailers!

Trainer just looks out of place but then again I thought the same for snake during brawl's
announcement.



ShadowReij said:


> I think he knew.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit just got real.




Lol, it's time to run.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like adventure mode?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3JcEra8Ni0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

His final smash is Jeff the Killer right?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2013)

Mewthree hope?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be laughing if the Black Mage (FF) makes an appearance in the game due to ... reasons.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Reasons?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Reasons?



Secret pact between companies. 

Naw, but today I was talking about SSF2. Noticed too much similarities ... wouldn't be surprised if a certain company took some ideas from Mcleod. 

Also these pics of Villager are hilarious.



"Hide yo kids, Hide yo wife"


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2013)

*New Anouncement:* Wii U is going to have a new survival horror game featuring the player running from the villager


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Good luck escaping.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## cnorwood (Jun 12, 2013)

after watching this on my psvita i can say the graphics look amazing, it looks like a cutscene version of smash bros. Smash pushing the limits again


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (Jun 12, 2013)

I really hope the villager becomes a meme...


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

The Villager is already meme. Shss, he is legend.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> His final smash is Jeff the Killer right?


Villager Final Smash:
Tom Nook drops a house onto the battlefield and starts to punch it a la Dio brando from JJBA.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Villager's Smash may have... bees?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

Nah his final smash has him turning off the controllers/systems of all other players, only for them to listen to Resetti for 30 minutes before being able to play again.

wait a minute...Resetti...resetii....reset

HOLY SHIT I AM SLOW, 10 fucking years later and I finally get his name!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

lol, dat Villager meme.

Also:


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

I never played Animal crossing


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 12, 2013)

Villager icon cB


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

My little sister plays Animal Crossing; I bought her the GC one. She likes it.
Get the feeling it's like Harvest Moon.  Something you expect to hate but end up completely sold on.



KevKev said:


> I never played Animal crossing



Love it.  So cute.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Even Weegee cannot stand up to The Villager.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Villager is broken as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2013)

Yo man this is a kid forum....^ *faps*


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


>




hahahaha this is perfect


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 12, 2013)

KevKev said:


> I never played Animal crossing


I love how Mario's arms are too short to go over his head


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2013)

Villager is a serial killer.....


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0jcL4i9OqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 12, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0jcL4i9OqI[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _end of this vid_ 



So the guy at the end said "he ever wanted to be in a fighting game?", right?

...Implying some butthurt over not being in MvC3, are we? 

Good.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

No he's referencing Fat Megaman's appearance as a DLC character in Street Fighter X TEKKEN. 

You really need to brush up on your fighting games there buddy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2013)

Zero was in MvC3, Joke Megaman was in SFxT and Classic Megaman is in Smash Bros. And yet I still manage to find bitter Megaman fans who still cry foul and Megaman cameos in fighting games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

I love how Nintendo made the perfect representation of Mega Man. Something Capcom couldn't seem to do in their fighters.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol. Villager is about to troll everything.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

Since we know smash bros does secret characters, who do you think will show up besides, Luigi, Falcon and possibly Falco?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Game and Watch 

Jigglypuff

Probably Ice Climbers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Grabbin dem rockets and lasers.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol watches as he grabs Samus' Zero Laser.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

By the way, I didn't notice, but what did they say about Smash's release date?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> By the way, I didn't notice, but what did they say about Smash's release date?



2014


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




















one of these pics will become a my new avatar.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

You're all going to die down here.
~Villager June 11th, 2013


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

oh god that majora's mask villager moon D:


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn people work fast. Everyone is going to want to main the Villager after all these amazing edits

I love to play troll characters so I'd definitely play him a lot solely due to his trollish moveset.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

The Wii Fit trainer one is nice.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

She'll cause destruction and pain to your whole family, while helping you maintain a physically fit form.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

creative said:


> one of these pics will become a my new avatar.



This is actually one of tamer pictures I've seen of the Wii Fit Trainer and Villagers....the rest....well I'm sure you can imagine


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

The Villager is the best thing to happen to Brawl edits.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> This is actually one of tamer pictures I've seen of the Wii Fit Trainer and Villagers....the rest....well I'm sure you can imagine


Rule 34 certainly works very fast.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

damnit tumblr and 4chan are frightening. there's not supposed to be that much slash fiction in under 24 hours.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

Just waiting on that Goku secret character reveal. 

Kamahameha all day.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

every nightmare ever.:amazed


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Just waiting on that Goku secret character reveal.
> 
> Kamahameha all day.



Oh boy I can't wait until Chief joins the brawl. Assasult Rifles everyone.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm confused. why would Goku of DBZ fame make it to brawl?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

creative said:


> I'm confused. why would Goku of DBZ fame make it to brawl?



I don't know why people think anime/manga characters would be in Smash ... I guess fans just want to play as their favorite anime/manga characters


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

So, when is it supposed to come out in 2014? Early? Mid? Late?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

creative said:


> I'm confused. why would Goku of DBZ fame make it to brawl?



Ugh, my idiot brother actually said this yesterday.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

creative said:


> I'm confused. why would Goku of DBZ fame make it to brawl?



Namco is helping with the production of Smash. As you know Namco makes the DBZ games so it's a possibility that a DBZ character could appear (unlikely though).

I can see the Namco add on character being someone like Pacman or someone from Tekken.

PS.

Running joke on the interwebs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

The pics of the Anime Crossing character scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, when is it supposed to come out in 2014? Early? Mid? Late?



In 2014


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Just waiting on that Goku secret character reveal.
> 
> Kamahameha all day.



The funny thing is he would suck ass in smash bros


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

If Goku was in the game, then I would want to beat the shit out of him everyday.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait to figure out who will be the Meta Knight of this game, then whore then hell out of that character and make people mad.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Wii Fit Girl


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Shirker said:


> In 2014



Should've given more details!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Should've given more details!



Well, if it's anything like Brawl's launch, it'll probably be early 2014.

Then mid.

Then late.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Well, if it's anything like Brawl's launch, it'll probably be early 2014.
> 
> Then mid.
> 
> Then late.



As long as it get's finished  (you know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4lVTXDTcqng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]4lVTXDTcqng[/YOUTUBE]



They're baffled by Megaman's rolling animation


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Need more spoilers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah Brawl was delayed like a year.  

I want, however I want a good roster this time. Brawl had a good roster, but it could have been better.

I want Meta-Knight and King Dedede back.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Plusle and Minun for 2014.



Then they become Plusin.


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2013)

Next Character Has Been Released!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Pichu makes an appearance. 

So does Meowth since originally he was going to be in the first one if rumors are true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Kanye's final smash will be pregnat Kim Kardashian meltdown.


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2013)

His Final Smash would definitely be the Taylor Swift thing, no matter how old it is now. That's been his signature asshole move for a while.. I mean the Wii Fit instructor is totally a bitch so Kanye can totally add his bitch final smash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

RemChu I love your location. I actually had no idea namco was working closely with nintendo for this game. I thought hal labs was doing it's thing solo as always.

But yea man, i wouldn't enjoy it, but pacman could be a smash character.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah Pac-Man is the most wanted 3rd party character. 

Oh and that would be a good final smash.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Friday said:


> Next Character Has Been Released!



I've been dreaming about this day. :amazed


----------



## Bowser (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know why but this pic crack me up


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

If I remember right, Donkey Kong was a beast in Melee.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

> That individual also leaked Mega Man (although if you're saying Villager and WFT were unexpected, I agree).
> 
> For those who aren't aware, the full leak list by the individual, posted on GAF the night before the Direct, and shared with Gemantsu even earlier, went as follows:
> 
> ...



Oh boy.............


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Little Mac, and Pac-Man can come in anytime.

Mii's were suspected at this point.

If Mii's were allowed it would be cool if you can custimize there movesets.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

This seems to be like Brawl all over again for me: so many newcomers that I don't give a **** about.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you have a list of characters you want it?


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

that's not floaty like brawl at all.

that's almost as heavy as melee.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Can we expect more characters to be confirmed in the near future, or is this the cast  ?



Where the fuck is Captain Falcon? You can't have a smash game without Falcon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

I want Daisy in this game..


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2013)

Not that I think it has a remote chance of happening... But I wonder what the reaction would be if Luffy or Naruto showed up.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

There has to be more characters than that ... probably some of the old ones like Zelda/Jigglypuff/Ness will come back.



> But I wonder what the reaction would be if Luffy or Naruto showed up.



There's more chance of Yugi Muto showing up than Naruto or Luffy. Also, Nintendo fans will probably rage as well.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

I need Falcon.

If Falcon isn't in this, it's a goddamn travesty.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Falcon has been in all 3 games, it would actually surprise me more if he wasn't in this one. I hope they give him a bigger entrance than last time.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Do you have a list of characters you want it?



I'd like to see:
- Lloyd Irving or Luke Fon Fabre (as Tales representative). Lloyd would be more iconic and has more potential for a unique moveset imo, but Luke would also be really awesome, as ToS and TotA are both amazing games imo and they're both great.
- Girahim/Vaati/Skull Kid (though Girahim seems the most likely)
- Majora's Mask Link with mask transformations (including Fierce Deity Link as Final Smash)
- Chrom/Lucinda/Tharja (though as I see it Chrom is the most likely)
- Newtwo (Mewtwo's new form), as it would be an awesome newcomer and it would re-introduce Mewtwo at the same time. Plus it's quite likely that he's included as a Gen 6 rep. as I see it.
- Isaac
- Palutena
- King K. Rool (more so to complete the villains than that he really interests me though)
- Toad (as all those rumors in Melee made him interesting, lol)

Maybe some more that slipped my mind.



Naruto said:


> I need Falcon.
> 
> If Falcon isn't in this, it's a goddamn travesty.



Are you a falcon main too?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Are you a falcon main too?



I'm way too casual in this game to have a main. I've played mostly the original super smash brothers with my sister and a few IRL friends, and more recently brawl on my PC through emulation. Which means I've never played smash online. By any decent player's standards, I'm probably mediocre.

I just love Falcon. It's so cathartic to release a falcon punch.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 12, 2013)

Fucking Captain Falcon must be in this game

He was my main in the first 3 and he'll be in this game as well


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you tell which is my second favorite smash character?


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

not sure if any of you guys ever played a forum mafia game, but if you're interested there's a Super Smash bros mafia game signup in the arcade!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm way too casual in this game to have a main. I've played mostly the original super smash brothers with my sister and a few IRL friends, and more recently brawl on my PC through emulation. Which means I've never played smash online. By any decent player's standards, I'm probably mediocre.
> 
> I just love Falcon. It's so cathartic to release a falcon punch.



Ah I see =)

That's cool too and yes, there's nothing like landing a falcon punch 
Landing a knee of justice is a close second though.



Naruto said:


> Can you tell which is my second favorite smash character?



Dat Samus


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)

my main.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

>People acting like the reveal trailer characters will be the only ones in the roster.
>They just revealed the game.
>People bitching that they're fav vet isn't in the reveal.
>They wont reveal the hidden characters till latter unless they're third party.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

People in here ignored my Daisy comment.... screw you all... I want her in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> People in here ignored my Daisy comment.... screw you all... I want her in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, you only get a peach color swap


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, you only get a peach color swap



screw that..... 

even tho that is what I did with Peach in Brawl...


----------



## Bowser (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> People in here ignored my Daisy comment.... screw you all... I want her in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sad but true.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> People in here ignored my Daisy comment.... screw you all... I want her in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No more clones. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






And so the cycle begins anew.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 12, 2013)

Just give wolf his wolfen for fs and I'm happy. Wolfs my main.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> screw that.....
> 
> even tho that is what I did with Peach in Brawl...


She'd just be another Peach. So, you might as well just settle for select Peach, hit R a few times. 

IMO, that Birdo creep is more likely.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *screw *that.....
> 
> even tho that *is what I did with Peach* in Brawl...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want Daisy in this game..



Waluigi....Rosalina...


----------



## Sanji (Jun 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Waluigi....



But seriously.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosalina would make a much better addition than Daisy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

King Boo>>>Rosalina>Daisy>>Waluigi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowser Jr.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


>



My third main with Daisy skin custom


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

I might get this for the 3DS. I don't think I will be getting a WiiU ever, though.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure if it has been brought up but what are your thoughts on the art being brighter and more solid in color as opposed to the more realistic look we had in Brawl.

Also them changing Browser drastically.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not sure if it has been brought up but what are your thoughts on the art being brighter and more solid in color as opposed to the more realistic look we had in Brawl.
> 
> Also them changing Browser drastically.


That was probably the one thing I liked about Brawl.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2013)

I like the new Bowser :3


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually like the bright colors in contrast to the grittiness of Brawl (not that I disliked it there), but I feel like it's just an attempt to distract from the lack of graphical difference between the two.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 12, 2013)

I really hope Sonic wasn't just a one time thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not sure if it has been brought up but what are you*r thoughts on the art being brighter and more solid in color as opposed to the more realistic look we had in Brawl.
> *
> Also them changing Browser drastically.



either its fine to me the 3DS version look bad thought ,i also like the new Bowser its also seems he have a new running animation.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

For real. I NEED Sonic to make a come back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Mario Vs. Sonic Vs. Mega Man Vs. Pac-Man needs to happen. Shit would be intense.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

I want Sonic vs. Mega Man.

Blue Blur vs. Blue Bomber.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2013)

Gon be good


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nintendo Vs. SEGA Vs. Capcom Vs. namco >>>>>>> Capcom Vs. SEGA


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

That reminds me......i saw some creepy fat chick cosplaying as Wii Fit Girl on tumblr. Then the creepy ass VillagerXWii Fit Girl rule 34 shit appeared.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That escalated quickly.



 **


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Noooooo!


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

Falcon will show. Ya gotta believe bros.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

I remember when people thought Falcon wasn't going to be in Brawl. 

Good times.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope Marth gets bumped out for Lucina 

Come Lloyd/Geno/Shulk
at least one please


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Leave Marth alone, thank you very much.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't care for Marth. Geno can come in.  

I still want Ike to stay.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

Ness and Lucas will love the newbies.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucas can stay in abyss. 

Ness can come back though. Still the best.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2013)

Marth is the prince of smash. He can't leave =[


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAN4UbVqFSI[/YOUTUBE]

Still my favorite scene in Brawl.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Marth is the prince of smash. He can't leave =[



And he won't.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

I freaking love the villager gifs.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

If Kirby copies the Wii Fit Trainer's ability, will he get a 6-pack? 



Eminem said:


> Lucas can stay in abyss.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucas was alright. 

Was not please with the anxiety I had in Brawl when I thought he replaced Ness.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Lucas was alright.
> 
> Was not please with the anxiety I had in Brawl when I thought he replaced Ness.



Nahh they wouldn't do that  people would definitely get pissed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Another potential xbox one gif?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2013)

Ness and Lucas are utterly defenseless to this guy. 
He can pick up PK Flash.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 13, 2013)

No one cares about Roy? I liked Roy. I love Ike too but Roy was my fave in melee


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 13, 2013)

Great stuff here Sakurai 

But the Brawl reveals haven't been topped


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Ness and Lucas are utterly defenseless to this guy.
> He can pick up PK Flash.



It get's worse.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

> No one cares about Roy? I liked Roy. I love Ike too but Roy was my fave in melee



Roy was definitely the best of the two FE characters added in Melee. His one attack when pushing down the B button was ace.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Dang I hope Mr. Game N Watch doesn't cause another evil tyrannical ruler to rule over Smashverse ... Because last time was cray.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah the Snake reveal was the best one. 

But to be fair that was before we knew we can even have third parties. Now that we know we lost that surprise factor.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm seeing people asking for Sora.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

6th party characters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Sora actually has a good chance to make the game.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Great stuff here Sakurai
> 
> But the Brawl reveals haven't been topped


if no guest characters were in brawl, a MM reveal wouldve definitely topped sonic


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Ohh, I hope Ashley makes it into this one. Her theme from Brawl was badass.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Sora actually has a good chance to make the game.



Nah. I mean I get it, KH has been all over the DS and 3DS, but I just don't see it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Well honestly we couldn't really see Snake. And yet...he fit quite well.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

ASHLEY!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






friend. 





Eminem said:


> Well honestly we couldn't really see Snake. And yet...he fit quite well.



Oh Sora would fit, but I just can't see him in it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Got tired of the Villager, on to Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 13, 2013)

Made me lol like crazy.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2013)

They need to have this song in there:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They need to have this song in there:


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Wily Castle stage music_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ucvmaajbcs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmlac2Cfy7c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Txy04Epbk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM09cP9rcFI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZmpR5_JwYg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s34ivEbqB0A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d30OSJkt7Dc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZl4wMMf11w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eya82tdpFbA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wEek81dMNA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_zW9ZYYYoo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50D26uBQnrQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-hjXmKuVxQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22qJa6tZfXA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DlZVSr7JNI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwpo61XZXuw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbhNkrzGAIs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDbbzuq1vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

That's a lot of music. My computer froze up.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Though the source might not seem credible, I've read that it is (which is also argueably not a very credible source though).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

If Mii joins and Sonic doesn't return I'mma be pissed.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Would the Mii character load his appearance from your Mii? Sounds like a trivial feature to implement.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh god that Mega Man music......love it. Now that's music.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually the idea of making your Mii playable is kinda cool. I would guess its moveset would be based largely around stuff from Wii Sports and Wii Party.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Though the source might not seem credible, I've read that it is (which is also argueably not a very credible source though).



oh,hell no! a Mii ,really?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 13, 2013)

So when will Bass be confirmed for Assist Trophy?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Man artists are on fire with these pics.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

I would actually love a Mii to be a character in the 3DS version. It would definitely up that customization-oriented theme they've been harping about for it. However, I feel like a Mii would play too much like Wii Fit Girl or Villager to be included.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2013)

Are we all forgetting the greatest Nintendo character ever?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

I've read people speculating about a costumizable moveset for Mii, but I personally think that that's unlikely as it would disrupt the balance of the game.

I think everyone will be able to upload their Mii(s) to use in Smash 4, but that Mii's moveset is set.

It could just be that they'll use a default Mii as a character, but that would take away most of its uniqueness imo.

Also: the idea of Pac-man in Smash in growing on me, but I still hate how he pretty much destroys Lloyd's chances of becoming a playable character. =/


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Who I hope to see again:

Falcon
Sonic
Zero Suit Samus
Sheik
Ness

Newcomers:

Sora

*COME AT ME*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Who I hope to see again:
> 
> Falcon
> Sonic
> ...



I too hope that Sheik as we know her will return (possibly alongside WW Zelda/Tetra).

In my eyes the return of the rest of the Brawl cast is pretty much a given (minus Snake).


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who wants to see Wolf Link and Midna?


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

I think Wolf Link might be incorporated into the classic form of Link and instead of Toon Link returning we might see Skyward Sword's Link as a new character?

And I don't see Midna appearing as a playable character to be honest. But hey you never know. 

Ganondorf is definitely returning, as are Link and Zelda/Sheik.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I think everyone from Brawl is returning. (Maybe not snake.) 

However King K Rool, Ridley, Little Mac, Pac-Man need to be in this.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

> King K Rool



Theres only room in this game for one Fat king.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think Toon Link will be replaced by the Link from A Link to The Past/A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

I would love to see Sora take the stage--but it'll never happen.

And I'd love for Link from ALttP to replace Toon Link.

But not if it means Sonic can't come back.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2013)

Tripping is gone! Huzzah!


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder who the big bad is going to be in this one.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

Surf said:


> Tripping is gone! Huzzah!



So lemme see if I've got a basic rundown on the feel so far (from speculation, mostly).

Hitstun appears to be back.
Game is heavier than Brawl.
No tripping.

Bring back L-cancelling in some form and keep wavedashing the hell out, and this could potentially surpass Melee, IMO.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

By the way guys, Sakurai confirmed that tripping will not be in either version of Smash 4.

Rejoice.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Surf said:


> Tripping is gone! Huzzah!





Shirker said:


> So lemme see if I've got a basic rundown on the feel so far (from speculation, mostly).
> 
> Hitstun appears to be back.
> Game is heavier than Brawl.
> ...





Death-kun said:


> By the way guys, Sakurai confirmed that tripping will not be in either version of Smash 4.
> 
> Rejoice.





Sm4sh is looking great =D


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I think Toon Link will be replaced by the Link from A Link to The Past/A Link Between Worlds.




Do it Sakurai!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

*Ssb4 to be fast paced and competitive like melee but approachable like brawl.*



Beautiful.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Ssb4 to be fast paced and competitive like melee but approachable like brawl.*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.



I nearly can't comprehend these feels


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

All I'm saying is, I'm out if Sonic is.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Ssb4 to be fast paced and competitive like melee but approachable like brawl.*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.



Great news.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> All I'm saying is, I'm out if Sonic is.



Considering we have two Nintendo exclusive Sonic titles coming this year and one the next, I'd say we have a pretty good chance of seeing him return. :\


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I won't be getting it for at least three years, so I may change my mind


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 13, 2013)

The new smash is going to be designed with competitive players in mind, no more tripping, and includes the wii fit trainer's buns of steel?... :amazed :amazed :amazed



Shirker said:


> So lemme see if I've got a basic rundown on the feel so far (from speculation, mostly).
> 
> Hitstun appears to be back.
> Game is heavier than Brawl.
> ...




But I liked wavedashing. :/

It was the first thing a friend mentioned that introduced me to the competitive side of melee.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Sakurai said this shortly after the game was announced last year.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> All I'm saying is, I'm out if Sonic is.



That's kind of silly to just skip Smash Bros. if Sonic isn't in it.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2013)

E3 2013: Smash Bros. Wii U, 3DS Final Names Revealed
At least it's not Super Smash Bros. Scuffle!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

He's not returning. And neither is Snake. The impact and surprise factor is no longer there.

It's all about surprise hype. Megaman was a no-brainer.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Welp. I guess Sonic won't make the cut.

Which fucking sucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Guess having 2 versions of the same game meant that they couldn't be creative with the title.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guess having 2 versions of the same game meant that they couldn't be creative with the title.



Super Smash Brother: Cross *U*nivers*3*s

They should hire it me..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

I can still see Sonic returning.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> All I'm saying is, I'm out if Sonic is.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see Wolf Link and Midna?


I would much prefer a MM Link that can change between Zora, Goron and Deku Scrub forms.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2013)

Im not ok with that article talking about 3DS inhibiting roster size  That makes me almost certain version exclusive characters now, if not I will kdkd;kh;sdh everywhere :[

Kinda excited getting one version sooner though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

A Link Between Worlds Link>MM Link>>>>Wolf Link


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Im not ok with that article talking about 3DS inhibiting roster size  That makes me almost certain version exclusive characters now, if not I will kdkd;kh;sdh everywhere :[
> 
> Kinda excited getting one version sooner though



This is only affecting characters like Ice Climbers. Ergo, the characters that are on the field at the same time as the player character and part of the player character's moveset. This is similar to the problem they had back in Melee when they tried to make Ditto work as a Pokeball summon.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This is only affecting characters like Ice Climbers. Ergo, the characters that are on the field at the same time as the player character and part of the player character's moveset. This is similar to the problem they had back in Melee when they tried to make Ditto work as a Pokeball summon.



Oh my bad, I wasn't necessarily talking about the predicament with the Ice Climbers, I meant more on the lines of the roster needing to fit on the 3DS's memory, compared to the Wii U's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

wiifit  has game it seems


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A Link Between Worlds Link>MM Link>>>>Wolf Link



fuck no!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

Rather see Lloyde than Sonic.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Oh my bad, I wasn't necessarily talking about the predicament with the Ice Climbers, I meant more on the lines of the roster needing to fit on the 3DS's memory, compared to the Wii U's



The roster will be fine. It's just that characters like the Ice Climbers are hindering the roster. That seems to hint to characters similar to the Ice Climbers.

Diddy and Dixie duo anyone?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Needs more Yoshi.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The roster will be fine. It's just that characters like the Ice Climbers are hindering the roster. That seems to hint to characters similar to the Ice Climbers.
> 
> Diddy and Dixie duo anyone?



Plusle and Minun. :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah I had my 5 minutes of rant, I just realized characters don't take up much memory anyway if I remember correctly, just things like SSE did.
That comment did suggest that heavily though, about dual (dixie/diddy) characters


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

So we might get both Dixie and K Rool. Unless Sakurai feels that he has to cut duos and only keep certain characters from the duos. (Ice Climbers need to stay together.....so they'd both be axed if this is the case)

However, DLC is a possibility still. Sakurai didn't say it wouldn't happen. Expect any cut characters to get added latter then i guess.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2013)

^True about DLC
By the way, do you guys think Yoshi wasn't shown out of the original series to be represented in smash because of his new aesethics and they wanted to wait and show him? I think he'll be the next veteran to be shown anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Yoshi should sit the bench--make way for Sonic.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yoshi is probably being upgraded like how Pit and Bowser were.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

All of Stunna's posts mention Sonic.

I bet he's a Mario main.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

I do want Sonic return just to have a mascot war. Mario Vs. Mega Man Vs. Sonic Vs. Pac-Man or bust.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Peacock as great and on-topic as your sig is, I'm pretty sure it exceeds the maximum filesize limit of sigs on NF.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Peacock as great and on-topic as your sig is, I'm pretty sure it exceeds the maximum filesize limit of sigs on NF.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> All I'm saying is, I'm out if Sonic is.



People used Sonic.





Scizor said:


> Peacock as great and on-topic as your sig is, I'm pretty sure it exceeds the maximum filesize limit of sigs on NF.



Try 9 times over the allowed file size. How he still has it is beyond me.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Living on the edge, eh?



Bioness said:


> Try 9 times over the allowed file size. How he still has it is beyond me.



Yeah I figured, but wow, lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

The question is why would you _not_ use Sonic.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A Link Between Worlds Link>MM Link>>>>Wolf Link


What exactly would a Link Between Worlds Link entail in terms of a moveset? Being able to flatten himself to walls and thats it?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> What exactly would a Link Between Worlds Link entail in terms of a moveset? Being able to flatten himself to walls and thats it?



I bet they've got things planned that they can use.

By the time Sm4sh is nearing its release date ALBW will already be released.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

A Link Between Worlds Link can use shit from A Link To The Past.

So he could easily not be a clone believe it or not.


----------



## creative (Jun 13, 2013)

Slightly off topic here but who here doesn't like that yoshi island game coming for the 3ds . Or at the least, the art/graphics for it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Smashboards is being overrun.


----------



## Null (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Ssb4 to be fast paced and competitive like melee but approachable like brawl.*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


I hope it plays a lot like Project M


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh God, I hope they don't use FE: Awakening's artstyle for their FE character. It's fucking atrocious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Cutscenes wrock so you're high


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Smashboards is being overrun.



"Please refresh in a few seconds" People are freaking the hell out 

The only thing that the new FE's art disgusted me in was Ike's redesign '__'


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> "Please refresh in a few seconds" People are freaking the hell out
> 
> The only thing that the new FE's art disgusted me in was Ike's redesign '__'



His arm is a sword! oh wait.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> "Please refresh in a few seconds" People are freaking the hell out
> 
> The only thing that the new FE's art disgusted me in was Ike's redesign '__'





This speaks for itself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Michael McWhertor @MikeMcWhertor

No tripping in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U and 3DS. Multiple air cancels in the game "at this point," Sakurai says.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Surprising how well Brawl and Melee mix.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This speaks for itself.



oh god that terrible.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Multiple air cancels in the game "at this point," Sakurai says.



I really hope Melee's airdodge mechanic returns.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

i am worried that because of the 3DS version limits it will affect the amount of characters


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Most are from the official site and aren't new, but some new ones (at least to me) are at the bottom (showing some stages). =D

Dat battlefield


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Is Sonic in any of them?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Is Sonic in any of them?



No, but you sure are persistent 

Also: 

That interviewer sure is milking this 
Just post the entire thing already, lol


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Dat loyalty.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

So Stunna, if you had to choose: Sora or Sonic in Sm4sh?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

I prefer Sonic as a character, but I think that Sora would be more fun to play as. I've never felt that he'd fit in the Smash crowd though. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 13, 2013)

Well it looks like the Pacman, Little Mac, and Mii rumor might be debunked they were suppose to be showed sometime during e3.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I prefer Sonic as a character, but I think that Sora would be more fun to play as. I've never felt that he'd fit in the Smash crowd though. Maybe I'm wrong.



Fair enough.

As I see it he could easily have a unique moveset, which is one of the most important conditions for me to see a character as a potential smasher.



Cobalt said:


> Well it looks like the Pacman, Little Mac, and Mii rumor might be debunked they were suppose to be showed sometime during e3.



There's the possibility of the leak having changed their revealing plans. I've read that happened after other game info leaks before.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Sora's moveset would be brilliant. So many different spells and abilities.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Sora's moveset would be brilliant. So many different spells and abilities.



Indeed 

Sora as a newcomer'd be a nice addition imo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

EDIT; No reveals yet.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> As I see it he could easily have a unique moveset, which is one of the most important conditions for me to see a character as a potential smasher.
> 
> ...



Really? Well then I guess we'll have to wait a little longer to find out.. I kind of hope we see some of the veterans next Yoshi, Captain Falcon, and Ice Climbers preferably.



Stunna said:


> Sora's moveset would be brilliant. So many different spells and abilities.



I'd take Slime or Moogle before him


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I really hope Melee's airdodge mechanic returns.


*wave dashes across final destination*

We can only hope it returns.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 13, 2013)

I heard Tripping is gone is this true?


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2013)

Sora is boring, add Cloud.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome to the ignore list, Cobalt.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I heard Tripping is gone is this true?



Slowpoke.jpg

Yes it is.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Really? Well then I guess we'll have to wait a little longer to find out.. I kind of hope we see some of the veterans next Yoshi, Captain Falcon, and Ice Climbers preferably.



Yeah. =)

And me too, especially Captain Falcon.
1080p Falcon punch and Knee of Justice will be glorious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Love how that guy who let out the rumor is wrong right now. 

inb4ieatmywords


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Love how that guy who let out the rumor is wrong right now.
> 
> inb4ieatmywords



I kinda hope he's wrong too, but it seems unlikely that he's wrong. His prediction would be in the same tier as Brawl Metaknight if it was really just a prediction: predicting WFT, MM AND Villager is quite something, especially as pretty much no one expected WFT.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

He probably suggested WFT and Villager as a bad joke. At the time.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 13, 2013)

Phew I'm glad tripping is gone it wouldn't make any sense that I'd trip whenever I was playing as Charizard or Meta Knight when dashing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He probably suggested WFT and Villager as a bad joke. At the time.



It just seems like too much of a coincidence..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It just seems like too much of a coincidence..



Which is why i mentioned it probably being a joke.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 13, 2013)

I am so psyched for this game. Just wonder who else is gonna be playable in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It just seems like too much of a coincidence..



maybe Nintendo heard the rumors and decided not to show the other newcommers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

^ I can see them doing that. 

Which sucks, because those would have been kick ass reveals.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 13, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Sora is boring, add Cloud.



Ike's already there.

Add Magnus!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

So about customized characters


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2013)

This is asking much, but I hope they have an open texture mode where people can make custom outfits for characters and load them through an sd card.

People who hacked their wiis were able to do such a thing with brawl.
I wonder if Sakurai is aware of that and thought of implementing it as a legit feature.

edit:
you could even change the look of stages and add custom music.....really gave the game something unique.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd be satisfied with just more complicated skins.

Like, say, let Link have an Ocarina of Time skin, a Skyward Sword skin, A Link to the Past skin, etc. Mega Man would have an X skin, an .exe skin, a Legends skin, and a Star Force skin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'd be satisfied with just more complicated skins.
> 
> Like, say, let Link have an Ocarina of Time skin, a Skyward Sword skin, A Link to the Past skin, etc. *Mega Man would have an X skin, an .exe skin, a Legends skin, and a Star Force skin*.


that wont happen because Megaman is a midget.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

I want wind waker ganon


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

He could still wear the skin. He'd look like a chibi version of those characters, but then, he's not supposed to look like a carbon copy of those incarnations--it's skin.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think i can see Magnus getting in instead of Palutena. Dark Pit could be an alt costume with a voice swap.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

If Mega Man isn't going to have skins of his different incarnations, he should at least have a Bass skin, a Proto Man one, and a Zero one (I know he isn't Classic, but c'mon. It'd be cool).

I imagine his Final Smash will have something to do with Rush Mode.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I want wind waker ganon



and i want Twiligth Princess Ganondorf


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

^ How about fuck Ganondorf all together. I want Ghirahim.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Fuck Ganadorf?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 13, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ^ How about fuck Ganondorf all together. I want Ghirahim.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Keep Ganondorf but  bring SS' troll Ghirahim to the fray.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Bayonetta confirmed? or trolling.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

In before Kamiya has another melt down involving smash.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

*Namco Bandai Characters Receive No Priority for Super Smash Bros.*


> With Mega Man announced, fan speculation has gone through the roof about what other third party characters might make their way to Super Smash Bros. for Wii U and Super Smash Bros. for 3DS. Of particular interest is whether Namco Bandai characters, like the cast of Tekken, Pac-Man or the Tales RPG series, will be prioritized, since the two Smash Bros. games are being developed by an all-star team of Namco developers. That answer, according to series creator Masahiro Sakurai, is "no."
> 
> "Just because the game is being cooperatively developed with Namco Bandai involved, that doesn’t at all mean that they’d be given any special consideration for having characters in the game," Sakurai said. "Smash Bros. can still be considered as an all-star collection of Nintendo characters. Just like with Mega Man or any other third-party character, it would have to be a very special situation."
> 
> ...




Bolded the interesting part.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *Namco Bandai Characters Receive No Priority for Super Smash Bros.*



NOTE: This doesn't mean it wont happen. But they just wont have MAJOR priority.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *Namco Bandai Characters Receive No Priority for Super Smash Bros.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded the interesting part.



Makes sense. And it looks Sakurai might be looking at Pac-Man as someone did the job for him.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

And Pac-Man fans everywhere feel like they been hit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> And Pac-Man fans everywhere feel like they been hit.



good,good.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Makes sense. And it looks Sakurai might be looking at Pac-Man as someone did the job for him.



I'd honestly pay money to see that as his Final Smash.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

It makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Bayonetta confirmed? or trolling.



Kamiya's a dickhead. 



Yagura said:


> *Namco Bandai Characters Receive No Priority for Super Smash Bros.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded the interesting part.



That strikes me as incredibly odd, but I guess I see where he's coming from. Snake was special request, Sonic and Mega were *huge* fan demand, but Namco Bandai are just kinda there.

Disappointing that it's not guaranteed, but I guess I respect that he's not giving special treatment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Kamiya's fly like bass you know, dont be hating.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

Dude can be as fly as he wanna be, still needs to learn to take a chill pill. Public perception can be a bitch.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't believe it looks like the rumor isn't true 

All this raises Lloyd's chance (as a Namco Bandai character _could_ still happen), though it unfortunately does seem a bit unlikely.

Edit:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2013)

That's a shame. Customized characters? I wonder what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

It means you can customize your character!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh for fuck's sake.

When Super Smash Bros was originally announced for the 3DS I was super excited, but every time Nintendo opens their fucking mouth I get more and more disillusioned with this.

Next they're gonna tell us there will be no online infrastructure for 3DS smash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, what's the fucking point then?

This 3D version seems more obstructive and pointless the more we hear about it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Eminem said:


> And Pac-Man fans everywhere feel like they been hit.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> NOTE: This doesn't mean it wont happen. But they just wont have MAJOR priority.



HUUUUUUURRRRRRR



Scizor said:


> All this raises Lloyd's chance



Not really Sakurai seems to only be interested in Legendary video game characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Also, why are people acting like Crossplay was even thing to begin with? Sakurai never said that crossplay would happen ever. All he ever said was that the 3DS would revolve around single player and customization.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> NOTE: This doesn't mean it wont happen. But they just wont have MAJOR priority.



People should know this tho, Lloyd is not making it.. That is that..

Now I am going to be so upset if I don't see Shulk in this game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> People should know this tho, Lloyd is not making it.. That is that..
> 
> Now I am going to be so upset if I don't see Shulk in this game



Shulk seems like he will probably be a hidden character. So we wont seem him on the Dojo till latter.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 14, 2013)

G-Red should be a character, or even a trophy, some recognition would be nice.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't understand why people are making such a big deal of lack of cross play.

I'm even more confused at the fact that people were actually expecting it when there was absolutely no word on the two versions being joined at the hip in the first place.

Now the moment they say that the 3DS version has no online play, _then_ I'll be peeved.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't even give a _passing_ crap about cross-platform play. I do, however, think the "no alternate costumes" thing is grade-A unpasteurized bullshit. Daisy, you are *never* gonna be part of this franchise. 

On a more positive note, that the costumizeable stuff also doesn't require you to "complete repetitive tasks" hints toward no RPG elements, which is good. Nothing messes up a fighter faster, even if it is a party fighter like Smash.



Alpha~13 said:


> Don't understand why people are making such a big deal of lack of cross play.
> 
> I'm even more confused at the fact that people were actually expecting it when there was absolutely no word on the two versions being joined at the hip in the first place.
> 
> Now the moment they say that the 3DS version has no online play, _then_ I'll be peeved.



This. This right here.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

No costumes? That excuse is BS.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

How much do you want to bet that Sakurai will eat his words latter and add costumes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

I like it better this way actually. The cross platforming. Makes the games more special etc. 

Although the customize character intrigues me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I like it better this way actually. The cross platforming. Makes the games more special etc.
> 
> Although the customize character intrigues me.



I assume it will be similar to the sticker system used in Brawl but more worthwhile of course.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

As long as the 3DS version has online play I don't give a damn about cross-play.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

well I did have a theory that the Mii will be customizable. However like others have stated that can be more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> As long as the 3DS version has online play I don't give a damn about cross-play.



It should have online. Sakurai knows he needs to improve the online mode.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Most people will play this on the WiiU anyway so I don't really see the problem here about cross platforming.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It should have online. Sakurai knows he needs to improve the online mode.


Not to mention the fact that Sakurai obviously listens to the fans. And he most likely knows that the fans aren't afraid to rage against him if he doesn't include it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't even expect 3DS/Wii U cross play, so it's not a letdown for me.

I just want to be able to enjoy the full glory of the games by playing against people with the same version (3DS/Wii U).

I am however sad with the news that Sakurai announced that the 3DS version limits the Wii U version in regard to the amount of newcomers 

And I'm a bit worried about that customizing stuff, as it's already difficult enough to balance the game as it is right now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I didn't even expect 3DS/Wii U cross play, so it's not a letdown for me.
> 
> I just want to be able to enjoy the full glory of the games by playing against people with the same version (3DS/Wii U).
> 
> ...



Same here.

As regards to the amount of newcomers. It makes sense since nintendo wants both games to sell well. Why pick up the 3DS version when the wiiU version has more characters?


----------



## Yagura (Jun 14, 2013)

I expect a new Pokemon trainer. Probably a female one.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I am however sad with the news that Sakurai announced that the 3DS version limits the Wii U version in regard to the amount of newcomers



Which is a sad, nonsensical excuse. Think about it. Without cross-platform multiplayer, what possible reason could there be for the 3DS holding back the Wii U version? None.

They have expressed the desire to go for a smaller cast before.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't get what the point is in shrinking the roster.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate fighting games with small rosters.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I don't get what the point is in shrinking the roster.



Easier to balance, less development time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Sure, but that's sort of lame.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not fond of large roster fighters myself.

That said, when was it said that they were shrinking it? It was my understanding that there just wouldn't be many new guys.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

Pretty sure the source was linked earlier in this thread. They talk about the roster being far more likely to get smaller than bigger and they cite balance as a concern.


----------



## Surf (Jun 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm not fond of large roster fighters myself.
> 
> That said, when was it said that they were shrinking it? It was my understanding that there just wouldn't be many new guys.



Maybe they're cutting all the clone characters.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Pretty sure the source was linked earlier in this thread. They talk about the roster being far more likely to get smaller than bigger and they cite balance as a concern.



That's odd. 

They've already announced 3 new guys and (if the rumors are true) there are at least 3 more on the way. If they stick to that mind set, I wonder if many of the guys that showed up in Brawl are gonna get cut.



Surf said:


> Maybe they're cutting all the clone characters.



No more Lucas and Falco?!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Same here.
> 
> As regards to the amount of newcomers. It makes sense since nintendo wants both games to sell well. Why pick up the 3DS version when the wiiU version has more characters?



Some people prefer handheld systems and some people don't have a Wii U.



Naruto said:


> Which is a sad, nonsensical excuse. Think about it. Without cross-platform multiplayer, what possible reason could there be for the 3DS holding back the Wii U version? None.
> 
> They have expressed the desire to go for a smaller cast before.



That's a good point, but Smash can simply be a system seller for both the 3DS and the Wii U, which is why I assume they even initiated this double console thing.

With that said: I wish the 3DS version didn't exist; I think it detracts from the Wii U version (even without it literally holding it back). The fact Sm4sh doesn't have a distinctive title is one of the consequences of the 3DS' existence in my eyes.

I'll probably still get both versions though


----------



## Surf (Jun 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> No more Lucas and Falco?!



The way I see it:

*Definitely returning:*
Luigi
Peach
Wario
Yoshi
Diddy
Meta Knight
Zelda/Sheik
Ganon
Captain Falcon
Ness
Jigglypuff

*Possibly returning:*
Sonic
Dedede
Ice Climbers
Marth
Falco
G&W

*Probably not returning:*
Snake
Wolf
Ike
ROB
Lucas
Lucario
Pokemon Trainer


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 14, 2013)

Personally I'm gonna love being able to play Smash on the go. 

I think it's best to wait and see in terms of roster and it's contents.  It's not bad to speculate, but it's not good to jump to conclusions.

I won't be too bothered if the 3DS version doesn't have online.  I have both a Wii U and 3DS and so plan to get both versions of Smash.  So if I'm gonna play online, I'm more likely to play on the Wii U version.  But I can understand why others would want it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

Surf said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's... actually pretty in line with how I see this iteration being handled. Though, I would switch Marth and Ganon.

Marth's about veteran at this point and is the representation of FE smash fans are familiar with.

Ganon is veteran too, but as Brawl showed, they're likely having a hard time coming up with a unique moveset for him, so I'm guessing there's a tiny chance he might not make it.



Crimson Cloak said:


> I won't be too bothered if the 3DS version doesn't have online.  I have both a Wii U and 3DS and so plan to get both versions of Smash.  So if I'm gonna play online, I'm more likely to play on the Wii U version.  But I can understand why others would want it.



I don't feel like anyone should worry, anyway. 3DS getting online treatment, I imagine, would actually take higher priority than the WiiU version. I don't doubt for a second that it's coming.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2013)

Surf said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> *Definitely returning:*
> Luigi
> ...



Somethings I agree with, but the bolded ones are the ones i'm not too sure of.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, I don't see what makes Wario and Meta Knight's returns so concrete.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

I think Marth is also definitely returning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I don't see what makes Wario and Meta Knight's returns so concrete.



Wario having 10 different colors swaps?


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Surf said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> *Definitely returning:*
> Luigi
> ...



inb4 they're all in the game


----------



## Surf (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I don't see what makes Wario and Meta Knight's returns so concrete.



Meta Knight is God Tier from Brawl. He'll be back, albeit nurfed. If Dedede doesn't return, you need another Kirby representative. 

Wario will return to promote Game & Wario.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2013)

Surf said:


> Meta Knight is God Tier from Brawl. He'll be back, albeit nurfed. If Dedede doesn't return, you need another Kirby representative.
> 
> Wario will return to promote Game & Wario.



Kirby needs Knuckle Joe.

I still rather have Ashley in for Warioware, maybe along with Wario.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> With that said: I wish the 3DS version didn't exist



Don't break my heart man. I have wanted smash on the go forever.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I have as well. But if it meant getting Sonic and a bigger roster in WiiU, I'd excise the 3DS version in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Don't break my heart man. I have wanted smash on the go forever.





Stunna said:


> I have as well. But if it meant getting Sonic and a bigger roster in WiiU, I'd excise the 3DS version in a heartbeat.



I agree with Stunna: if the 3DS didn't limit the Wii U version then I'd also love Smash on the go, but as it stands now 

I'm not giving up hope though; I still think Sakurai'll create two amazing versions.

Also, Naruto: I already edited the thread title of this thread, but it doesn't show on the thread selection page. Could you please edit it so that it does?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

I really doubt Meta Knight and Wario are getting cut.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2013)

Is the online going to better than Brawl at least...?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Some people prefer handheld systems and some people don't have a Wii U.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, but Smash can simply be a system seller for both the 3DS and the Wii U, which is why I assume they even initiated this double console thing.



Pretty much. And as said Smash is now being used as a system seller for both WiiU and 3DS it makes no sense to make the 3DS feel like it was being shafted.



Surf said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> *Definitely returning:*
> Luigi
> ...



The ones bolded are the characters I think will return out of your list of possibles and definites. Cutting out the clones which is probably what'll happen and Ike.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Is the online going to better than Brawl at least...?



No confirmation yet but i think it will be better then Brawl's.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> No confirmation yet but i think it will be better then Brawl's.



I would hope it is. Judging form what I'm hearing about the 3DS and WiiU nintendo seems to have the thing figured out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

Surf said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> *Definitely returning:*
> Luigi
> ...


Wolf is more unique than Falco so i say he have a higher chance.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

That was fast.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2013)

That just show how much free time people has.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

They grow up so fast.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2013)

Everyone but Pit look smoother. 

Pikachu looked kinda weird in SSBB to me.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That was fast.



It's shopped :3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> It's shopped :3



Awww. 

stupid 10 char


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah. I could tell from some of the pixels and from seeing quite a few shops in my time.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Melee fox is best fox. Though I like how more brighter he looks now


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I like the brighter colors, but with the texture removal I can't help but feel like there's been a graphical regression.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe it's because of the squicky clean graphics the Mario games have had these days (which I never liked)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Got bored.

*Ground Attacks*

Normal Combo: Mega Buster

Side Attack: ????

Up Attack: Mega Upper

Crouch Attack: Slide

Dash Attack: Top Spin

*Smash Attacks*

Side Smash: Charge Shot

Up Smash: Spark Shock

Down Smash: Flame Burst

*Aerial Attacks*

Neutral Aerial: Mega Buster

Forward Aerial: Flame Sword

Back Aerial: Slash Claw

Up Aerial: Air Shooter

Down Aerial: Hard Knuckle

*Grabs and Throws*

Grab: Super Arm. Mega Man lifts the foe with only one hand, easily.

Pummel: ????

Forward Throw: ????

Back Throw: Tosses the opponent over his shoulder.

Up Throw: ????

Down Throw: ????

*Special*

Standard Special: Metal Blade

Side Special: Crash Bomb

Up Special: Rush Coil

Down Special: Leaf Shield


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 14, 2013)

Pikachu looks a-lot better in this game than his Brawl model. Looks more in line with the art from the games. Also weight loss 

I just hope he's as strong as he was in that game


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2013)

Plus his eyes aren't as creepy anymore ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Pikachu looks a-lot better in this game than his Brawl model. Looks more in line with the art from the games. Also weight loss
> 
> I just hope he's as strong as he was in that game



He will only get stronger, I recall Sakurai trying to nerf him Melee (or was it Brawl) and he only made him stronger.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2013)

Let's put Hulk in there for the lolz. 

I'm not sure of buying any new Nintendo consoles? What do you guys say, any recommendation?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> He will only get stronger, I recall Sakurai trying to nerf him Melee (or was it Brawl) and he only made him stronger.



His Volt Tackle was a pain in the ass


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Let's put Hulk in there for the lolz.
> 
> I'm not sure of buying any new Nintendo consoles? What do you guys say, any recommendation?



 The gamepad was the best thing to happen to gaming since the sucess of Operation Rainfall.

The best thing is Namco localizing Project X Zone out of nowhere. Though Nintendo would have done it themselves because its their work


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They grow up so fast.



Browser and Samus looked better in Brawl 

Actually they all did. I really hate how they reduced the detail on the clothing. I mean look at Link and Mario!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> His Volt Tackle was a pain in the ass



To control maybe.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Browser and Samus looked better in Brawl
> 
> Actually they all did. I really hate how they reduced the detail on the clothing. I mean look at Link and Mario!



Samus texure look more metalic to me but Super Metroid Varia suit have a better design specialty the shoulder pads.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)

... More villager ... I guess that's cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Link looks good, whoever did link needs a medal


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)

Them designers deserve more than just medals.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh God we're not gonna see the end of this..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm getting scared of this guy now.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 15, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Let's put Hulk in there for the lolz.
> 
> I'm not sure of buying any new Nintendo consoles? What do you guys say, any recommendation?



Ben Tennyson would be a better choice .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm getting scared of this guy now.



I'd run from him in matches as well, crazy friend


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2013)

Good God, Sakurai designed Pit so beautifully.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2013)

This villager shit is just getting retarded now, smash community as always going full retard.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> This villager shit is just getting retarded now, smash community as always going full retard.



Have you seen what they've done to Wii Fit Trainer? That didn't take long.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> This villager shit is just getting retarded now, smash community as always going full retard.



It's been a couple days.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Have you seen what they've done to Wii Fit Trainer? That didn't take long.



Wiifit trainerxVillager 
Let me get out the charts.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Samus texure look more metalic to me but Super Metroid Varia suit have a better design specialty the shoulder pads.



That and it is from that abomination "Other M".


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Have you seen what they've done to Wii Fit Trainer? That didn't take long.



I've seen a bit of it and had more than I can take lol.

I know people are excited about Smash but a lot of the stuff comes across as so forced/lame jokes now.

I'm more than ever curious to see what changes Namco will be making to the game and I pray there will build the game with patches/changes in the mind for the future.



Shirker said:


> It's been a couple days.



Yea, regardless some folks need to calm down a bit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2013)

Eh, the internet's a pretty big place, and as such the unfortunate things about running-gags, fads and memes that spawn on it is that not everyone finds out about them at the same time, so it takes a while before it dies down because people are still finding it funny. It's been a couple days. Give it a bit.


And now, since I'm in "enabling annoying crap" mode, I should probably bring up that I feel like this version of Samus looks better than all of them, despite the game it came from. I'm out!


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 15, 2013)

I like Samus's new design much better than the others. Looks more sleek.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2013)

I like samus' design (I didn't notice her shoulder pads before), but I'm not happy with the game she's from =P


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2013)

Do you guys think that having Toon Link in the background of a level, means he cannot be a playable character? I mean, I can't remember any characters in backgrounds besides Pokemon who have still been on the roster....

If they take him out I will be extremely pissed


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

He's      out.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> Do you guys think that having Toon Link in the background of a level, means he cannot be a playable character? I mean, I can't remember any characters in backgrounds besides Pokemon who have still been on the roster....
> 
> If they take him out I will be extremely pissed


Toon Link was the least uniquer character in Brawl. They only gave him new moves were Link used kicks, because Toon Links legs are too short xD

I can live without him...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2013)

On Smashboards people are discussing the grammatical implications of Sakurai saying that (and I'm paraphrasing) 'if certain items won't work on the 3DS version, we'll leave them out of that version'. *This could mean that the 3DS version will not hold back the Wii U version*, as 'items' doesn't have to refer to in-game items and could refer to characters, stages, items etc. =D

If this is true then I longer feel the 3DS version is a bad thing and I'll be able to enjoy them both even more =D


----------



## creative (Jun 15, 2013)

I dig toon link but he's mostly a clone. I feel the same way about falco however i get the feeling wolf will be replaced since more ssb people recognize falco over him. And i don't give a darn peacock, I'll wait all sorts of patiently for Klonoa to show up. i won't lose my shit if he doesn't though. He's a pretty obscure character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> Do you guys think that having Toon Link in the background of a level, means he cannot be a playable character? I mean, I can't remember any characters in backgrounds besides Pokemon who have still been on the roster....
> 
> If they take him out I will be extremely pissed



Can easily be replaced by A Link to The Past/A Link Between Worlds Link. A.k.a. Classic Link.

And unlike Toon Link Classic Link can be very unique. (His most iconic weapons aren't even the ones the other Link's use)



creative said:


> I dig toon link but he's mostly a clone. I feel the same way about falco however i get the feeling wolf will be replaced since more ssb people recognize falco over him. And i don't give a darn peacock, I'll wait all sorts of patiently for Klonoa to show up. i won't lose my shit if he doesn't though. He's a pretty obscure character.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygr5AHufBN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2013)

The 4 stages every Smash Bros. Fan has to go trough after the reveal of the WiiFit Trainer: 

1. stage = Confusion: "WTF! This can't be... I'm confused..."
2. stage = Denial: "This must be fake... or she is just an assist trophy, it's okay!"
3. stage = Anger: "NINTENDO YOU KIDDING ME? WASTED ROSTER SPOT!"
4. stage = Love: "Actually, she is quite funny and I should give her a chance... I love her memes and she gives me the weirdest boner..."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> Do you guys think that having Toon Link in the background of a level, means he cannot be a playable character? I mean, I can't remember any characters in backgrounds besides Pokemon who have still been on the roster....
> 
> If they take him out I will be extremely pissed



He's a clone. Fuck clones. That's one of the reasons why the roster is shorter this time around and don't actually mind that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHRMVuJKljQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I like Samus's new design much better than the others. Looks more sleek.



That's part of the problem, gradually her Varia Suit will look no different from her Zero Suit.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2013)

Smosh has done a thing with the Villager.



Can we please kill it now.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2013)

My favorite


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 15, 2013)

^ That was the last good one. 

We can end it now.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)

Poor misunderstood bastard.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> My favorite


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2013)

Sakurai once said that the reason he wasn't gonna put the villager in Smash originally was because he felt his innocent charm would be ruined.

He was right. 



Bioness said:


> Smosh has done a thing with the Villager.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please kill it now.



It's been a couple days.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's been a couple days.



Exactly it must be destroyed before it lays (even more) eggs.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> The 4 stages every Smash Bros. Fan has to go trough after the reveal of the WiiFit Trainer:
> 
> 1. stage = Confusion: "WTF! This can't be... I'm confused..."
> 2. stage = Denial: "This must be fake... or she is just an assist trophy, it's okay!"
> ...


She looks broken. 


Shirker said:


> Sakurai once said that the reason he wasn't gonna put the villager in Smash originally was because he felt his innocent charm would be ruined.
> 
> He was right.


He did that on purpose. 




Bioness said:


> Exactly it must be destroyed before it lays (even more) eggs.



As long tumbr and reddit exist it's a futile effort.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't care about villager anymore ... its all about WF Trainer now. :3


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh that Reggie


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok. Smashboards is down. Probably believing another troll who said they "leaked" the roster again.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2013)

I know the Villager meme's losing its touch, but I just had to make this as I just got this eerie vibe from Villager after looking at some (of the same) Villager = maniac memes today and it made me think of this:



Giygasvillager


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

Newcomer Meme.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

But he got the best reactions out of people. Half of them having seizures out of how hype his reveal was. :ho


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Many screens were cleaned that moment.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Many screens were cleaned that moment.



Mega Man actually has reactions also. 

Sonic and Snake barely have anything.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> But not as much reaction as Mega Man is getting right now.



That's partly also because Capcom has been treating Mega Man like scum and not including him in a lot of different cross over titles, so to finally see him in something again was a relief.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> That's partly also because Capcom has been treating Mega Man like scum and not including him in a lot of different cross over titles, so to finally see him in something again was a relief.



True.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Mega Man actually has reactions also.
> 
> Sonic and Snake barely have anything.



I'm not too sure about this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm not too sure about this.



Talking about Youtube videos.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

I was more excited about Sonic joining than Mega Man. But then, Sonic's my childhood hero.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone else notice how Namco Bandai isn't listed as a company in the credits on the trailers or the official site?

Something's up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I was more excited about Sonic joining than Mega Man. But then, Sonic's my childhood hero.



Same here. I mean, I was excited *for* Mega Man fans, because they've been dealt a crud hand for the past couple years.

Still, when he was revealed, I was simply intrigued. When _Sonic_ was revealed, I flipped my shit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 16, 2013)

That Dojo update was fukken legendary

15+ Year old dream realized, and manly tears were shed


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2013)

Snake was the most surprising guest... i don't care what people said.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2013)

Snake was always a welcome addition in my eyes.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

i thought Zero Suit Samus was one of the best additions to Brawl as I really liked her playstyle and thought her character concept was awesome. Not too many people who hadn't played Metroid knew what Samus was capable of without her suit until they played Brawl.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not too many people who hadn't played Metroid knew what Samus was capable of without her suit until they played Brawl.



Not much if we're to take Zero Mission into account. Enemies that are literally fodderized by her full regalia suddenly become threats she is absolutely incapable of dealing with.

Which is fine by me, but, just sayin'. Not sure how much of what a character does in SSB is indicative of their actual abilities in their normal environment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Which is fine by me, but, just sayin'. Not sure how much of what a character does in SSB is indicative of their actual abilities in their normal environment.



Well, it's a fighting game, that's the whole point. That's why Mario or Peach can punch Bowser in the fucking face instead of Jumping on him. Zero Suit Samus is a Space Amazon in Brawl.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Not much if we're to take Zero Mission into account. Enemies that are literally fodderized by her full regalia suddenly become threats she is absolutely incapable of dealing with.
> 
> Which is fine by me, but, just sayin'. Not sure how much of what a character does in SSB is indicative of their actual abilities in their normal environment.



Agreed, but I was moreso talking about the Character Concept and not the actual feats. What I meant to say is that very few people knew of Zero Suit Samus and that I thought it was cool that she become a playable completely different character in Brawl. Obviously, if we took Metroid's standards into account, Samus would probably be the single most overpowered being in Super Smash, but Samus herself isn't really stronger than Yoshi, the average dinosaur. It's a fighting game so it's not going to reflect the character's actual abilities. I just felt it was nice that Zero Suit was included..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2013)

you guys will soon learn to not press my buttons. One day, this game will come. On that day, I will categorically find each and everyone of you's friend code things, add you with a little smiley face message or something, just to bait you into getting stomped to death by my little ol' friend, Toon Link. And I'll wear the pink clothes too just too make my point even clearer.

Don't Fuck With Toon Link


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2013)

As long as it's the 3DS version, I'm cool with it. I will most likely not get a Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

You don't want the superior version?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Well it is attached to the Wii U.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

By the time the new Super Smash comes out I'm sure there will be a lot more games released that will make buying a Wii U more attractive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> By the time the new Super Smash comes out I'm sure there will be a lot more games released that will make buying a Wii U more attractive.


I just don't see anything coming out for that system that I would want to be honest. Nintendo has released like three or four games in the past seven years I wanted. They're stuff just isn't geared toward what I'm looking for and they don't have any of the franchises I follow closely anymore. 

Plus the Link to the Past sequel is on the hand held thing.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Same here. I mean, I was excited *for* Mega Man fans, because they've been dealt a crud hand for the past couple years.
> 
> Still, when he was revealed, I was simply intrigued. When _Sonic_ was revealed, I flipped my shit.


So much this.

[YOUTUBE]2JGU9LuicfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Snake was always a welcome addition in my eyes.



I welcome him, I was just very suprised that a Konami character joined a Nintendo game.

Gives me hope about Yugi.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol amateurs.

I have a wii U now so Im prepared to send you all to hell.

Now Naruto, I know that tune will change if ArcSys gives me some Gamepad Guilty Gear


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 16, 2013)

The moment this game pops up in stores I'll purchase the wii u. I look forward to facing you guys. This game is gonna be sooo awesome!


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2013)

> Lol amateurs.



Pfft ...

I went to real tourneys in Houston/Dallas/Austin (Brawl) ... Don't know what chu talking bout.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

*eyes bipolar internet connection in hopes it doesn't fuck up online smash play *


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, Brawl's online play was ... kinda disgusting.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Well here's hoping nintendo  has a grasp on online play now. *Looks to 3DS*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

Kid Icarus Uprising's online play was exceptional.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

You what doesn't have online play?

Super Mario 3D World.

I really wouldn't be surprised at the lack of online play with brawl.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You what doesn't have online play?
> 
> Super Mario 3D World.
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised at the lack of online play with brawl.



What's a real benefit to adding online play to something like 3D world?

Smash on the other is completely different beast.


> Kid Icarus Uprising's online play was exceptional.



Well it seems like Sakurai might've learned a few things then.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You what doesn't have online play?
> 
> Super Mario 3D World.
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised at the lack of online play with brawl.



I'd be flabbergasted, to be honest.

The lack of online in Super Mario 3D World(s, dude) is disappointing, but understandable. The multiplayer in the game itself is simply a nifty knick-knack, something added to the game in case you have family members/friends that wanna play the new Mario with you, but far from required.

The Multiplayer focus with Smash is *much* larger. Neglecting online multiplayer with it is like neglecting online multiplayer with modern day Mario Kart: not gonna happen. I'd literally bet on it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys there was online play in Brawl, there will be online play in Smash WiiU. 

I don't really see why you guys are questioning this.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

I think they're questioning the 3DS online play.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Guys there was online play in Brawl, there will be online play in Smash WiiU.
> 
> I don't really see why you guys are questioning this.



FOOL! DO YOU REALLY THINK IT'D BE THAT SIMPLE?!





Eminem said:


> I think they're questioning the 3DS online play.



It's my understanding that Deathbringer was talking about the new Smash as a whole.

Though, on the subject of the 3DS, like I said before, it having no online play would make even less sense than the console version not having online play, so there's absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah yeah. 

I want online play for the 3DS because I don't think I'm getting a Wii U, so I really don't want to much differences to be the two.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Guys there was online play in Brawl, there will be online play in Smash WiiU.
> 
> I don't really see why you guys are questioning this.



I don't see  why either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's my understanding that Deathbringer was talking about the new Smash as a whole.



Nah, only the 3DS version.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah, okay. My mistake, brah.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 16, 2013)

Just realized Mario has the FLUDD again


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Guys there was online play in Brawl, there will be online play in Smash WiiU.
> 
> I don't really see why you guys are questioning this.



Because Nintendo does everything it can to be against the grain.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Perhaps we may see some Sunshine in 3D world yet...

What is mainly on my mind regarding Smash bros is why does it not have 5 person multiplayer
?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Cause it's nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

Not really since i haven't seen many other companies developing fighter genres even attempt it either.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2013)

inb4 they reveal six player multiplayer.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> inb4 they reveal six player multiplayer.



Multi-Man Melee/Brawl had 5-on-1's already, so it would, in all likelihood, be fairly easy to implement.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> inb4 they reveal six player multiplayer.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TNw1JWKgEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> inb4 they reveal six player multiplayer.



Man, that would be an intense clusterwork....

And thus the best thing to happen to Smash since 3rd party characters.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Man, that would be an intense clusterwork....
> 
> And thus the best thing to happen to Smash since 3rd party characters.


6 Player, Battlefield, all items, only Ice Climbers! 

This will be the new "only Fox, no items..."


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 16, 2013)

to be honest i dont want sonic back.
make room for characters like Geno.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah Geno.... People have been suggesting him since Brawl was first announced. After finding out who he was and seeing him in-game, I unfortunately can't even.

Like, normally, for characters that I don't even wanna play as (PacMan, Shulk, Bowser Jr., etc.) I can see why they'd be suggested, but Geno....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Ah Geno.... People have been suggesting him since Brawl was first announced. After finding out who he was and seeing him in-game, I unfortunately can't even.
> 
> Like, normally, for characters that I don't even wanna play as (PacMan, Shulk, Bowser Jr., etc.) I can see why they'd be suggested, but Geno....



Gino would pimp smack everything


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlqUKKsU880[/YOUTUBE]





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Gino


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2013)

This game needs Knuckle Joe.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> This game needs Knuckle Joe.



As an AT.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> As an AT.



NEIN! Knuckle Joe needs to be a playable character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh hey Kamiya.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Oh hey Kamiya.



What's the first one all about? 

I can't read japanese for the second one. 

Edit: *double take* Holy fuck that Sakurai? Kamiya what are you up to?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What's the first one all about?
> 
> I can't read japanese for the second one.
> 
> Edit: *double take* Holy fuck that Sakurai? Kamiya what are you up to?



Kamiya and Sakurai are bros.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Kamiya and Sakurai are bros.



No shock there.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

Kamiya being a cool guy. There's somethin' new.

I wonder what he's cookin' up with Sakurai?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Kamiya being a cool guy. There's somethin' new.
> 
> I wonder what he's cookin' up with Sakurai?



A new starfox game where the arwing actual flies faster than the one on the 64? 

Bayonetta smash reveal?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder if Lars is gonna randomly pop up.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

So is Ike still going to be in this game or some other fire emblem character?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2013)

Hasn't been confirmed yet. My personal prediction is that he'll get swapped out for the most recent FE protagonist.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't think Ike is going to make it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone actually wish that Lyn would be playable?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes

10chairs


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Im no game designer so excuse my ignorance 

But in games like these i don't see why they cut out characters, would it really take that much effort to have Ike, Marth, Pokemon trainer Jiggly puff random other not super popular character in this game?

it should be easier to do right? its not like they have to build everything from scratch(Or do they?)


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

We're probably gonna get Chrom replacing Ike in Smash 4. Marth will probably just stick around as an old fan favorite. Unless they decide to trash him too and replace him with another Awakening character.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2013)

As long as Peach is still there will play.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Im no game designer so excuse my ignorance
> 
> But in games like these i don't see why they cut out characters, would it really take that much effort to have Ike, Marth, Pokemon trainer Jiggly puff random other not super popular character in this game?
> 
> it should be easier to do right? its not like they have to build everything from scratch(Or do they?)



This seems more of a characters that they choose to stick with in comparison. I expect those that returned from melee to come back for this iteration.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, that sucks fucking ass. Youtube ruined the next Smash's singleplayer.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2013)

The subspace emissary wasn't *that* great imo. It sure was fun, but I could imagine other, better ways of handling single player.

I bet they'll come up with another, possibly better single player.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> So much this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2JGU9LuicfY[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmCVzjGVFy4[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know which is my favorite right now.. They are both good..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The subspace emissary wasn't *that* great imo. It sure was fun, but I could imagine other, better ways of handling single player.



Much better than Melee, at least. And the cutscenes were pure fucking fanservice glory. I just liked how they made a storyline with a weird mashup of Nintendo characters.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKHQXuXE8qc[/YOUTUBE]

I really couldn't care less about the countless shitty Youtube videos about crossover videogame character. It sucks that they were the reason why Brawl's format getting shafted.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2013)

Imagine if Slenderman was confirmed to appear in the roster.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

Subspace Emissary was awesome. This sucks.

And I don't get there opposition to DLC.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Much better than Melee, at least. And the cutscenes were pure fucking fanservice glory. I just liked how they made a storyline with a weird mashup of Nintendo characters.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKHQXuXE8qc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I really couldn't care less about the countless shitty Youtube videos about crossover videogame character. It sucks that they were the reason why Brawl's format getting shafted.



Yes, I agree that it was fun and a step forward from Melee's single player.

But I just think that they'll make it work in some other way.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Imagine if Slenderman was confirmed to appear in the roster.



Hahaha ... no. Please no. At least don't be the Marble Hornets Slenderman.




Scizor said:


> Yes, I agree that it was fun and a step forward from Melee's single player.
> 
> But I just think that they'll make it work in some other way.



Makes me wonder if Tabuu will be back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 17, 2013)

King K.rool confirme. for brawl ...Wii U?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2013)

I love how idiots out there on YouTube think that we don't have all the famous first party characters that everyone knows already. 

We need more obscure.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that sucks fucking ass. Youtube ruined the next Smash's singleplayer.



As well as my incentive to play the one they're probably thinking up. Unlocking the final movies for each character is something really cool that I've liked for every fighting game, and now they're all gonna be unlocked from the get-go.

The single player in this one better be awesome (and classic mode doesn't count).


Also, as far as his attitude toward DLC, that's the ideal way that it should always be implemented in the first place: "Make this game and fill it with stuff. We can fill it with more stuff later if the desire arises as a way to extend the game's life." It's why DLC was created to begin with.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Subspace Emissary was awesome. This sucks.
> 
> And *I don't get there opposition to DLC.*



Nintendo wants their games *complete* the moment they come out. 

Unlike some devs who use DLC as an excuse to sell a game incomplete only to patch the game later/ sell content that should have came with the game from the get-go. Not going to name names, but it's very aggravating when games literally end on DLC hooks, telling you to spend more money on something you already bought. Nintendo is avoiding that direction at all costs.

Also, Sakurai did point out he isn't completely averse to DLC at some point later on if he and his team think of something cool they could add to the game later. Just right now there are no plans for it, with the focus *rightly* being to complete the game before it comes out.

And here I be ninja'd.

And about the Single-player mode being unlike Brawl's... I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand SSE was really good (final level being overly-long and a massive rehash notwithstanding), and will be sad to see something like that leave the game. On the other hand, I am interested to see what new modes SSB comes up with in place of it. And if this means character-specific _Break the Targets_ and perhaps _Board the Platforms_ come back, I will probably be happy enough about their return to be at peace with SSE leaving.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Sakurai is one of the few developers who doesn't like DLC and has enough power not to make use of it if Nintendo ever wants him to. I wouldn't mind if there's anyone down the road if the game's complete enough and every Smash bro has been pretty hefty in content.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2013)

Really like the lack of DLC ... I like not paying for extra characters. :3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Really like the lack of DLC ... I like not paying for extra characters. :3



Ditto. The way Nintendo seems to approach DLC, and haven't played all the games that have it, is the best way of doing it.

DLC is meant to add extra content thought of after developing the complete game that just couldn't fit the time frame.

NOT to release content that should've already been built in EA.

Example:

Kojima wanted Snake in Melee but it was too far into production.

DLC would've been a way to get him in after.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2013)

All i really want for DLC is to add more stuff to the stage builder if it's back. (Background scenery, background/foreground props, more parts, etc.)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All i really want for DLC is to add more stuff to the stage builder if it's back. (Background scenery, background/foreground props, more parts, etc.)



I'm hoping they bring that back as well personally and that we'd be allowed to share stages.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Another feature that would be nice to have is the ability to choose whether or not the stage is grounded or not.

Examples:
Grounded = Onett, Nintendogs, and Mario Bros.
Flying = New Pork City, Animal Crossing, and Temple


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope certain stages stay, like Onett ... or since this is Wii U, they could change depending on the time of day. :3


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 17, 2013)

*Must read:*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

tl;dr

any mention of Sonic


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Man needs a vacation after this.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2013)

Surprised that guy doesn't have a head full of grey hairs yet.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> *Must read:*



A little on the melodramatic side, but I'm gonna assume he was joking. 

Mad respect Sakurai. He's a cool guy.



Euraj said:


> Surprised that guy doesn't have a head full of grey hairs yet.



How the dude manages to look so handsome while he's apparently been running himself rampant for this game is beyond me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2013)

Since when was Brawls singleplayer considered good? It was better than Melee but that's not saying much in the slightest.

Set your standards higher kids.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

Considering how single player story modes don't go far at all for fighters Brawl's was unique.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

Basically. Few fighters' single player modes are any good. From a relative stand-point it was great. 

NetherRealm studios are pretty good with their single player campaigns too, but other than them I can't really think of any fighting games that aren't just "fight 1, fight 2, fight 3, boss, then ending".


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2013)

A single player with at least the quality of MK9 is what they should aim for.

Multiplayer is the games core, but a good single player mode will also help casuals and such more interested in the series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

I liked Subspace, but I wanted more from it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, same. Like making the 2nd player more than an afterthought, for one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2013)

Everyone did. The cut scenes were nice, but the fights and sequences got repetitive very quickly.

If they dared to do a Single Player like SC2 I'd be impressed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

SC2 had less of a story mode.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

It was _okay_. The missions were pretty fun. And the weapons you unlocked were nifty, too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2013)

Was more entertaining than SSE.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Zelda and Peach should have done more stuff other than just waiting there to be rescued...Zelda turned into Shiek though, that was pretty badass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2013)

They should of had a all out lesbian cut scene with the two of them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It was _okay_. The missions were pretty fun. And the weapons you unlocked were nifty, too.


I loved it too especially the narrative....but it wasn't much of a story.


Violent-nin said:


> Was more entertaining than SSE.





I liked when Snake tried to hide in his trademark cardboard box.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> They should of had a all out lesbian cut scene with the two of them.



They should of, but they didn't. 

Snake should have joined them.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2013)

My folder is huge already, /v/ is having a field day with this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol Sorceress. When is Dragon's Crown going to be released anyways?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait to play as Hitler, he's gonna be top tier.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

You all talking single player and you fail to mention Blazblue? For shame.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh boy I hope Bear Grylls will make it in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You all talking single player and you fail to mention Blazblue? For shame.



Mortal Kombat will always have the best single player content in a fighting game. Although Blazblue isn't too shabby either.

Hell, Capcom wants to focus more on singleplayer content in its fighting games after seeing the success of those games.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 18, 2013)

Wish Xenosaga was a Nintendo game. : /


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

"Brings the heat"

*PPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTT*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Man I know that deathbringer , hell the Mortal Kombat symbol is my gamer sign.  But Continnum Shift II is ALL single player cept for local multi.

And this is why Kamiya is a brother. Based Almighty


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

I love those.  

I wish I wasn't 24d.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And this is why Kamiya is a brother. Based Almighty



That's a lot of content. Maybe I'll pick 101 up eventually. 

And it looks like he let the Twitter butthurt cool off a bit. That's good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And this is why Kamiya is a brother. Based Almighty


A normal playthrough would 20 hrs huh? Nice. Now a days the industry doesn't aim for half  of that. 



Shirker said:


> That's a lot of content. Maybe I'll pick 101 up eventually.
> 
> And it looks like he let the Twitter butthurt cool off a bit. That's good.



Looks like it. Now he actually likes the idea of Bayonetta in Smash. And he and Sakurai were seen together.......


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2013)

Super Smash Smackdown is the new name of the game!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh yeah I have that picture of Sakurai. H btw I saw my friend edit in Iwata and reggie over Fox and Mario  respectively


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a roster that I made with the characters that I see getting in.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a very good roster.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> This is a roster that I made with the characters that I see getting in.



Three of those I really hope will never be in: the not toon link link, that abomination forme of Mewtwo, and Palutena [WTF]

Little Mac is kinda a boring choice, and Wonder Red I can't even find on Google.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Is there a reason why people think Palutena will be in the game?


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Palutena is the second most important character in Kid Icarus Uprising and in Japanese the game is known as "New Light Mythology: Palutena's Mirror." Sakurai directed Kid Icarus Uprising so it would be weird if he didn't include another character from one of his very own and most recent games.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Palutena is the second most important character in Kid Icarus Uprising and in Japanese the game is known as "New Light Mythology: Palutena's Mirror." Sakurai directed Kid Icarus Uprising so it would be weird if he didn't include another character from one of his very own and most recent games.



That's true, but ... to me it just doesn't sound too realistic. I was thinking more on the lines of Viridi?

I donno.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> That's true, but ... to me it just doesn't sound too realistic. I was thinking more on the lines of Viridi?
> 
> I donno.



Viridi could get in I guess.. Palutena is more involved in the storyline that's why I think she will get in.

I think likely would be a better word than realistic WFT pretty much showed us that anyone could get in if Sakurai wants them to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Pandora or Hades have better chances. They need more villains. Also size issues


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Palutena is the second most important character in *Kid Icarus*



Your argument should have stopped there, Kid Icarus is on the bottom tier of Nintendo in terms of game series with more than one title. Having a single character is representation enough. You get a minimum, but when your series starts popping out the big bucks like Mario, Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda, Kirby, etc then you can be CONSIDERED for a second character. Hell the only reason Fire Emblem got two when Metroid (which is above Starfox) is because they were promoting the series.

Sure one could make the argument of them doing this again, just as Earthbound got it's recognition, but I wouldn't put much weight on it.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Pandora or Hades have better chances. They need more villains. Also size issues




What do you mean size issues? Palutena isn't big at all. Or are you talking about roster size?


I want more villains too but they could put in villains that are more popular than those two like King K. Rool or Ridley.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Three of those I really hope will never be in: the not toon link link, that abomination forme of Mewtwo, and Palutena [WTF]
> 
> Little Mac is kinda a boring choice, and Wonder Red I can't even find on Google.


But the Nintendog is a good choice? o.?

Little Mac is perfect and Wonder Red fits very well too, he is from the wonderfull 101. 

I think the roster is quite realistic. But it would be a little disappointing...




Bioness said:


> Your argument should have stopped there, Kid Icarus is on the bottom tier of Nintendo in terms of game series with more than one title. Having a single character is representation enough. You get a minimum, but when your series starts popping out the big bucks like Mario, Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda, Kirby, etc then you can be CONSIDERED for a second character. Hell the only reason Fire Emblem got two when Metroid (which is above Starfox) is because they were promoting the series.
> 
> Sure one could make the argument of them doing this again, just as Earthbound got it's recognition, but I wouldn't put much weight on it.


lol you think you understand Sakurai...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Brawl got Lucas from Earthbound. Strawman arguement. Kid Icarus is on the million seller list


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to promote Earthbound ... still haven't release Earthbound ...


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Your argument should have stopped there, Kid Icarus is on the bottom tier of Nintendo in terms of game series with more than one title. Having a single character is representation enough. You get a minimum, but when your series starts popping out the big bucks like Mario, Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda, Kirby, etc then you can be CONSIDERED for a second character. Hell the only reason Fire Emblem got two when Metroid (which is above Starfox) is because they were promoting the series.
> 
> Sure one could make the argument of them doing this again, just as Earthbound got it's recognition, but I wouldn't put much weight on it.




You do realize how well received Uprising was right?  Sakurai does whatever he wants I don't think you understand Kid Icarus Uprising isn't bottom tier at all.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> But the Nintendog is a good choice? o.?



I forgot about him actually, though he is already a background in the DS game so it is unlikely a Nintendog will be a character.



St NightRazr said:


> Brawl got Lucas from Earthbound. Strawman arguement. Kid Icarus is on the million seller list



It sold 1.18 million copies, one of the worse Pokemon games Pok?mon Rumble Blast sold 1.29 million.




Again bottom tier.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I forgot about him actually, though he is already a background in the DS game so it is unlikely a Nintendog will be a character.
> 
> 
> 
> So are hundreds of other games, though it isn't above 5 million.



R.O.B was a common enemy in SSE but he was still playable, and about Nintendog they wouldn't have to use the Beagle breed that's a background character they could use the other breeds that are available. Furthermore, Charizard was an item but was eventually playable.



Bioness said:


> I forgot about him actually, though he is already a background in the DS game so it is unlikely a Nintendog will be a character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sakurai puts in who he wants like I said two times already you really think he wont give one of his own games special treatment by putting in another character? D3 and Meta Knight were both great characters in Brawl  Kirby got two stages and a new item Dragoon.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Sakurai puts in who he wants like I said two times already you really think he wont give one of his own games special treatment by putting in another character? D3 and Meta Knight were both great characters in Brawl  Kirby got two stages and a new item Dragoon.



D3? Really?

Kirby also has 23 games AND an anime series and has sold over 30 million units world wide. You are damn right it deserves 3 characters (who both are in most games) and 2 stages. Kirby already had 3 items in the games (Warp Star, Star Rod, and Fan). And by the way, the Dragoon AND Superspicy Curry are from Kirby, both new items in Brawl.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2013)

> Kid Icarus: Uprising (2012) ? Director, Scenario Writer
> Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS and Wii U[7] (2014) ? Director


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Raidoton said:


>





> Kirby's Dream Land (1992) — Director, Game Designer
> Kirby's Adventure (1993) — Director, Game Designer
> Kirby Super Star (1996) — Director
> Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land (2002) — Director
> ...



I suppose this means Kirby will get even new characters as well (No).

He's been the director of every Super Smash Bros game, if he were blatantly bias in his selection it would show already.

Pit has had 3 games with only one really worth mentioning (Uprising), other franchises, even if not his own will want to get more representation as they are liked and played more BY FAR.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jun 18, 2013)

Bandana Waddle Dee for Smas Bros


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

RandomLurker said:


> Bandana Waddle Dee for Smas Bros



I think Kirby has filled it's quota 

Just keep the current characters, make another amazing stage like Meta Knight's Halberd (or keep it as a past stage and make another Green Greens), and more or less have the same items (Dragoon could be retired seeing as how there isn't going to be another Kirby Air Ride [soon]) and I'll be a happy Kirby fan.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I suppose this means Kirby will get even new characters as well (No).
> 
> He's been the director of every Super Smash Bros game, if he were blatantly bias in his selection it would show already.
> 
> Pit has had 3 games with only one really worth mentioning (Uprising), other franchises, even if not his own will want to get more representation as they are liked and played more BY FAR.



Besides Mario, Zelda, and Pokemon what *recent* Nintendo game is played more  than Kid Icarus Uprising?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I suppose this means Kirby will get even new characters as well (No).


Did I say anything like that? o.? I just showed to you that all your arguments are weak, because Kid Icarus was "his game", he may add a character just because he likes him or he may add no new Kid Icarus character.
Sakurai adds whoever he wants for whatever reason he has. There are way too many factors which decide who gets a spot and who doesn't, and nobody of us understands his crazy mind, but you talk as if there is a set of rules which he strictly follows... "Oh damn, Kid Icarus only has only 1 current game, can't add another character from the franchise... oh, what's that, another Donkey Kong game. That means I have to add Dixie..."


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Palutena is worthy of a spot on the roster lets just  leave it at that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Palutena is too much of a big bitch to get in. Add Phosphora


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Palutena is too much of a big bitch to get in. Add Phosphora



She does more than Peach and Zelda. 

-She is two boss fights.
- One of the most popular character in Kid Icarus Uprising.
- Deuteragonist of the Kid Icarus Series
- She's the one that grants Pit his powers. 
- She's animated shorts dedicated to her


- She's a female.

How is she a bitch? Have you ever played Uprising? Because her personality is nothing like that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

You do realize she bigger than Ridely right?

She's also responsible for the whole Medusa thing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2013)

We just need more fucking villains in Smash. Brawl was anemic in that regard. I wouldn't mind Ghirahim as a newcomer, his smash would be turning into a sword and you'd  control Demise who would fuck everyone up with one hit.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You do realize she bigger than Ridely right?
> 
> She's also responsible for the whole Medusa thing



Oh my god... no she isn't God's often project themselves to look bigger than they actually are(they even do that in God of War) watch those videos that I posted she is about the same size as Pit.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Besides Mario, Zelda, and Pokemon what *recent* Nintendo game is played more  than Kid Icarus Uprising?



Kid Icarus Uprising came out over a year ago. Here are a list of Nintedo games to come out within the past year, who have sold more than 1.18 million copies, EXCLUDING Mario, Legend of Zelda, and Pokemon.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Nintendogs + Cats
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Dragon Warrior VII
Nintendo Land

I would like to point out that there are hardly as many games for the Wii U and 3DS as there are for the DS and Wii (each having more than 40 games that have sold better than Kid Icarus)

And for your reference Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus sold 22.67 million and 20.48 million respectively.



Raidoton said:


> Did I say anything like that? o.? I just showed to you that all your arguments are weak, because Kid Icarus was "his game", he may add a character just because he likes him or he may add no new Kid Icarus character.
> Sakurai adds whoever he wants for whatever reason he has. There are way too many factors which decide who gets a spot and who doesn't, and nobody of us understands his crazy mind, but you talk as if there is a set of rules which he strictly follows... "Oh damn, Kid Icarus only has only 1 current game, can't add another character from the franchise... oh, what's that, another Donkey Kong game. That means I have to add Dixie..."



How the hell is my argument weak?! Nintendo does things based on popularity, supply and demand.


Cobalt said:


> Palutena is worthy of a spot on the roster lets just  leave it at that.



And I would say there are hundreds of other characters easily before her(if based on game time/popularity/number of appearances. She is fine just staying as Pit's Final Smash.



Cobalt said:


> Oh my god... no she isn't *God's* often project themselves to look bigger than they actually are(they even do that in God of War) watch those videos that I posted she is about the same size as Pit.



I think you mean "gods" not "God" (yes there is a difference), and if you really want to go there, she could just being shrinking herself to talk to them, or she has no physical body at all, so size is irrelevant.

Regardless you could also make the argument including a god/goddess (however weak they may be) is a bit much for the power level of characters already in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Im well aware but she's still 8 feet/Taller than Ganondorf. And she made herself smaller. I think. 

If we get Palutena I demand Bayonetta


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2013)

Palutena being huge.......


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Kid Icarus Uprising came out over a year ago. Here are a list of Nintedo games to come out within the past year, who have sold more than 1.18 million copies, EXCLUDING Mario, Legend of Zelda, and Pokemon.
> 
> Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> Nintendogs + Cats
> ...



Sakurai does what he wants for the last time popularity and number of appearance doesn't matter fucking R.O.B, Mr. Game and Watch, and Ice Climbers are in Smash how popular were there games and sales? Because that really impacted them getting in.Furthermore power scaling doesn't even exist in Smash Bros..



St NightRazr said:


> Im well aware but she's still 8 feet/Taller than Ganondorf. And she made herself smaller. I think.
> 
> If we get Palutena I demand Bayonetta



I don't really think she's that big either but then again ZSS is apparently 6'3 but she doesn't even look it.  But even if she is eight feet which I kind of doubt she is humanoid so she can still be scaled down to look normal unlike Ridley with his wings and such.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im well aware but she's still 8 feet/Taller than Ganondorf. And she made herself smaller. I think.
> 
> If we get Palutena I demand Bayonetta



Bayonetta is already in another fighting game, and though she is getting a  game for the Wii U, it is very very unrealistic to include her in Super Smash Bros, considering her "theme" is a bit mature.



Cobalt said:


> Sakurai does what he wants for the last time popularity and number of appearance doesn't matter fucking R.O.B, Mr. Game and Watch, and Ice Climbers are in Smash how popular were there games and sales? Because that really impacted them getting in.Furthermore power scaling doesn't even exist in Smash Bros..



Novelty, nostalgia, "a classic", "old school", "different", "unique", "edgy".

Pick your poison.

Also R.O.B and Mr. Game and Watch have a bunch of cameo appearances and are frequently looked at as old nintendo, even before melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bayonetta or Sonic? Sonic will probably get in, again, way before her.

Wonder Red (Wonderful 101) would be a better rep for Platinum because he isn't third party. He's second party.

EDIT: Number of appearances doesn't mean shit. Same with sales.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Besides Mario, Zelda, and Pokemon what *recent* Nintendo game is played more  than Kid Icarus Uprising?



_Kirby's Return to Dreamland_, _Kirby's Epic Yarn_ before that, and _Donkey Kong Country Returns_ all outsell it, with the last example selling *multiples* more than _Kid Icarus Uprising._ And as it so happens, _Metroid Other M_ is around _Kid Icarus Uprising_ in sales too. So... every franchise shown alongside _Kid Icarus_ in the Smash Bros. trailer other than _Star Fox_ has a recent game that either rivals is outright played more than more than _Kid Icarus Uprising,_ and with _Star Fox_ it has much to do with that franchise having not produced a game in several years.

I'd say the odds of a character other than Pit representing _Kid Icarus_ is *almost* likely as a character other than Samus representing _Metroid_ after having gone three games with Samus as the sole rep. Which in my humble opinion isn't that high.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't really want Bayonetta she doesn't really fit into Smash Bros her game is mature but Metal Gear Solid is pretty mature too yet Snake still ended up getting in.  Megaman is the only third party character they should have right now and the only decent one in my opinion I don't want to see Sora, Travis, or Pacman getting in.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bayonetta or Sonic? Sonic will probably get in, again, way before her.
> 
> Wonder Red (Wonderful 101) would be a better rep for Platinum because he isn't third party. He's second party.
> 
> EDIT: Number of appearances doesn't mean shit. Same with sales.



How do you think Wonder Red would work? Do you think he would summon the others to help him fight or would he fight himself with a made up moveset?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> How do you think Wonder Red would work? Do you think he would summon the others to help him fight or would he fight himself with a made up moveset?



I made a moveset thats considered decent by a few.



> Basic Combo: Punch, Punch, Spin kick
> Side Tilt: Side Kick
> Up Tilt: Headbutt
> Down Tilt: Foot Sweep
> ...



Any character can have a moveset. Captain Falcon and ROB are perfect examples of this.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> EDIT: Number of appearances doesn't mean shit. Same with sales.





Mario - 200 million - 4 characters (6 if you count Wario and Yoshi)
Pok?mon - 180 million - 4 characters
The Legend of Zelda - 52 million - 4 characters
Donkey Kong - 48 million - 2 characters
Kirby - 30 million - 3 characters 
Metroid - 13 million - 1 character
Yoshi - 12 million -1 character

Star Fox, Fire Emblem, and Earthbound are really the only exceptions to this, everyone else has A *SINGLE* character to their franchise. So please explain to me your bullshit. I also mentioned popularity which is how well received the characters are.

Not that any of this matters, speculation is pointless as we have absolutely no influence on the matter.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to see Jade/Richter Lloyd/Guy in SSB
First party being
Shulk/Riki/ Zanza(Villains!!)
Anyone from Golden Sun


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Sakurai does whatever he wants he doesn't give a rats ass about sales or appearance he even said "I can do whatever I want on my lunch break" the same thing applies to Smash he does whatever the hell he wants he could put Goomba as a playable character if he wanted.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope we get 31 characters this time


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Sakurai does whatever he wants he doesn't give a rats ass about sales or appearance he even said "I can do whatever I want on my lunch break" the same thing applies to Smash he does whatever the hell he wants he could put Goomba as a playable character if he wanted.



You are comparing a lunch break to a top selling game franchise? Sakurai still works for a company and is not the only fucking person making the game.



St NightRazr said:


> I hope we get 31 characters this time



Why less? And for that matter why 31? For the random button to be properly placed in a 4 x 8 character menu? As long as they don't go League of Legends character crazy I'm all for more.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Why less?



Because Sakurai said so. Also, no clones.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Jesus Christ I've had enough of this.. I'm going to bed. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Sakurai said so. Also, no clones.



He said it would be difficult to add the amount of characters that he would like because of the 3DS capabilities he wants both versions to have the same amount of characters but apparently he's been having trouble getting some characters to work on the 3DS. Regardless, I don't think he'll downsize I'm still thinking 40-43.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

So I'm seeing people suggest Palutena or Viridi being a rep in Smash and I'm seeing people bitch about hypotheticals and sales, and I'm seeing people bitch about size problems and villain representation problems and all I'm gathering from this *whole* conversation is "No one remembers Magnus."

I don't like that.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> So I'm seeing people suggest Palutena or Viridi being a rep in Smash and I'm seeing people bitch about hypotheticals and sales, and I'm seeing people bitch about size problems and villain representation problems and all I'm gathering from *whole* conversation is "No one remembers Magnus."
> 
> I don't like that.



I remember him. I just feel like he is too generic when I look at him I just think of another slow sword user.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Ganondorf should get his sword back


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

Ganondorf should get his sword period.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 18, 2013)

Sage Sword from TP, Twin Swords from WW, or Trident from other versions? What would be your choice?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sage Sword from TP, Twin Swords from WW, or Trident from other versions? What would be your choice?



I like his WW incarnation, but I suppose Sage sword since the TP version will no doubt be returning with a slight SS style alteration.

Geez, you guys take character predictions way too seriously.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

Smash is srs biz.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

With all these complications makes me wonder why even put SSB on the 3DS I know it will sell more money but geez.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

There's no good reason not to have more characters. I'd wait longer for the game to come out for a bigger roster.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah I think originally we were supposed to have like 50 characters for Brawl, but cuts had to be made for space, and clones and stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

I see people not understand sakurai's words. He's referring to dual group characters liek Ice Climbers


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Plusle and Minun.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> ^ Plusle and Minun.



Don't remind me 

All of what could have been...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> He said it would be difficult to add the amount of characters that he would like because of the 3DS capabilities he wants both versions to have the same amount of characters but apparently he's been having trouble getting some characters to work on the 3DS. Regardless, I don't think he'll downsize I'm still thinking 40-43.





You better start reading all interviews that Sakurai made if you don't want to have unrealistic expectations. The roster is going to be smaller, dude.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

All I want is the Mama from Cooking Mama to be a character.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 19, 2013)

Sakurai said in an interview "I think we may have reached the limit of what is possible in terms of characters." This was several months ago and who knows the exact meaning(Perhaps he meant that we'll probably only see a MAXIMUM of 15 /newcomers/? We kinda DID hit the maximum newcomers in Brawl, didn't we?)

He said in a different interview, more recently, that certain characters(he used Ice Climbers as an example) were giving the 3DS version trouble, and that "Some characters may have to be reduced to some extent." This MOST LIKELY has nothing to do with the roster, and more to do with specific characters having alterations in the 3DS version.

Believe what you want to believe.

The only reason people think the roster will be smaller is because
-One interview before E3 mentioned that Sakurai said that the roster size hit its peak with Brawl, and that he was going to focus more on mechanics this time around.
-Sakurai's mention that he wanted both the Wii U version and the 3DS version to have the same characters, but he was also having trouble working with the 3DS' limitations.

He said here the 3DS version wont cripple the Wii U Version


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gnome said:


> All I want is the Mama from Cooking Mama to be a character.



That would be amazing.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2013)

Good news for Bioness 

/jk


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

So ... I'm not the only person who thinks that Mewtwo's new forme looks bad right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So ... I'm not the only person who thinks that Mewtwo's new forme looks bad right?



No. But it will probably be the version we get.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

Personally I think it looks better than the original.  


However both are pretty ugly as far as Pokemon designs go so meh.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2013)

alright. smaller roster. that sucks.

wish I had an idea on how sakurai categorizes which characters get in. I like to guess nintendo gives him a dossier of sorts of characters and then sakurai's interns scout out which fighting game archtypes would fitxhow many of each willl fit. two shotoclones, a grappler or 3,1 rushdown


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 19, 2013)

Mewtwo returning would be awesome. But I bet you better say goodbye to Lucario...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

If Mewtwo's new forme isn't in Smash 4 I'll be left dumbfounded.

It's basically the go-to Lucario replacement and a harken to Melee days.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So ... I'm not the only person who thinks that Mewtwo's new forme looks bad right?


No you're not.


Yagura said:


> Personally I think it looks better than the original.
> 
> 
> However both are pretty ugly as far as Pokemon designs go so meh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 19, 2013)

What if we get regular Mewtwo and he turns into Sailor Moon as his Final Smash. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITWBX1OAtLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 19, 2013)

At first I hated the new Mewtwo forme, but I'm getting used to it. I'm not saying I love its tiara and crap, but Mewtwo is still Mewtwo, which is an absolute beast. That being said, I really want Mewtwo to come back to Smash, even if it is the new forme. I'd be satisfied


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

lol.

Make it an SS-esque transformation and I'll live.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2013)

Newtwo transformation was to kawaii for me.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Very Kawaii Desu Neee.


----------



## Surf (Jun 19, 2013)

Why does the thought of a smaller roster bother everybody? As long as the characters are more balanced I'm fine with it. Besides, everyone just plays with no items, Fox only, Final Destination anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Shulk has to make the cut.. Nintendo has to promote that universe imo. Imaging what kind of stage he could have? something gorgeous...pek


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

If there's no clones then I have no problem with a smaller roster. There's also nothing stopping Nintendo from coming out with DLC later.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2013)

Surf said:


> Why does the thought of a smaller roster bother everybody? As long as the characters are more balanced I'm fine with it. Besides, everyone just plays with no items, Fox only, Final Destination anyway.



That Melee joke's lost its charm a looooong time ago.

It's now: no items, Metaknight only, any stage


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Surf said:


> Why does the thought of a smaller roster bother everybody? As long as the characters are more balanced I'm fine with it. Besides, everyone just plays with no items, Fox only, Final Destination anyway.



There is a subcategory of Smash fans (or crossover-fighter fans in general) who don't really give a damn about balance and figure "more characters means more of a chance of my favorite getting in."

Since the game is basically fanservice, the spectacle comes first. If one character ends up being able to "Sentinal" the entire roster, then so be it. Not something I agree with personally, but there you go.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Meh fighting games with smaller rosters have less playable time for me, as I love the though of unlocking characters.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Interesting you say that. I've noticed there are a lot of fighting games these days that don't have unlockable characters. I imagine it's a response to some gamers saying "why advertise a new characters if I have to do some arbitrary task just to play them?"

Jeez, I hope this Smash doesn't go that route. I like my arbitrary tasks.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm a bit of a middle man about arbitrary task to get the best stuff in my game. if it's an action game like metal gear rising or shooter like modern warfare or serious sam, I won't mind playing a game over afew times to get the BGF 2013 with detachable dildo lazers and shit.

on the flip, side fighting games have had a history demanding assloads to play with a character that you may or may not like, which only insults you given the list of task needed to play with said character. beating third strike with every character on any difficulty to unlock Gill is easy for me, but I could see why some people would prefer to just pay the $3.00.

Brawl sorta made me mad when it came to solid snake and sonic since both those characters were mentioned in the hype-up and even on the back of the box. so learning that I have to spend roughly 4-8 hours (that's how long it took me anyways) in story mode to find tranquility in a box or go very fast was a let down or sorts.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2013)

I like 'working' for characters, regardless of advertisement.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 19, 2013)

I think a 43 character roster is reasonable cut the clones or give them new movesets. I just hope Lucario stays if he gets cut the VIllager will end up being my main


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



How the hell is that awesome (going by your smiley), they are telling me they don't have enough fucking time to work on one of their most well regarded series? BULLSHIT. As someone said before the game is about fanservice to begin with, if they started on this earlier or had more people (and don't tell me Nintendo doesn't have the fucking money, because they do), they could add as many characters and stages as they liked.

If this is there mindset then they better fucking have DLC (I know what has been said about it before) because playing the sheer number of characters is part of the novelty of the game. And no matter how much work you put into it, people (hardcore gamers) are going to find a way to maximize a character beyond expectations. IT HAPPENS.

What they should do is hired the people who do stuff like ProjectM. Hell they would do it for free!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2013)

They said they'll add as much characters as possible, so I take it as good news.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Interesting you say that. I've noticed there are a lot of fighting games these days that don't have unlockable characters. I imagine it's a response to some gamers saying "why advertise a new characters if I have to do some arbitrary task just to play them?"
> 
> Jeez, I hope this Smash doesn't go that route. I like my arbitrary tasks.



Reviewers love to be bitch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

WE MUST HAVE 41 CHARACTERS


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> They said they'll add as much characters as possible, so I take it as good news.



Now they are just contradicting themselves.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

No you just dont understand English or Japanese


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2013)

i wouldnt mind lucas, meta knight, snake, sonic, diddy, wolf or marth getting dropped.

hell if we got lucina, shulk, geno and lloyd it would be perfect.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No you just dont understand English or Japanese



Oh wow that's so witty and insightful, thank you for that! 

It is simple, you can't say you will try to add as many characters as possible and then complain you don't have enough time, especially since Brawl came out fucking 5 years ago. All they are doing is feeding excuses so when they half ass the game they can say "here's why".


----------



## Sanji (Jun 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i wouldnt mind lucas, meta knight, snake, sonic, diddy, wolf or *marth* getting dropped.



How dare you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

Dude, people dont know wtf they are saying and getting everything twisted, then translation twists it up further. Sit down and chill. Time to play the Waiting game While I go spam Miiverse with Shulk Issac and Bayonetta


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i wouldnt mind lucas, meta knight, snake, sonic, diddy, wolf or marth getting dropped.
> 
> hell if we got lucina, shulk, geno and lloyd it would be perfect.



Marth is part of Fire Emblem lore they can't drop him, Meta Knight and Diddy are also very crucial to their respective series, or do you mean because of how annoying they are to play against .



St NightRazr said:


> Dude, people dont know wtf they are saying and getting everything twisted, then translation twists it up further. Sit down and chill. Time to play the Waiting game While I go spam Miiverse with Shulk Issac and Bayonetta



Translation issue? With how many bilingual people there are?!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> How dare you.



I am so evil >
But really i want Lucina as marth.
Or have Lyndis.
Need more FE girls D;



Bioness said:


> Marth is part of Fire Emblem lore they can't drop him, Meta Knight and Diddy are also very crucial to their respective series, or do you mean because of how annoying they are to play against .



Lucina is the better Marth 

Both really.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2013)

FYI, one of the reasons why the roster is going to be smaller because Sakurai is cutting bullshit clones. No more Toon Link and Link in the same roster, that was retarded.

Also, who the fuck is Shulk?

Also, also, the new Mewtwo is fucking horrible.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2013)

Shulk is the BAMF from Xenoblade.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

FUCK I CANT REP YOU ANYMORE!!! New mewtwo looks better now(especially when it sits its feet down)

We need more villains. Like Zanza and Alex from Golden Sun


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



It's to be expected.. A lot of stuff was cut in the previous 3 games due to time constraints. As well, we've all been predicting that some of the fat of Brawl's roster was gonna be cut, anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

Dont believe me on the translation bit do ya bioness? The media already twisted Enix's comments about Kh3.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 20, 2013)

It's not that I don't believe you, it's that I don't care.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

You smoke too much


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2013)

My predictions.

Cuts: Toon Link, Lucario, Ike (maybe), Ice Climbers (They're causing too many problems right now), Snake, and Wolf

Revamping: Ness and Falco

Newcomers: Dixie Kong, Impa or Tingle (one will replace Tink), Shulk, Chrom, Little Mac, Pac-Man

Veterans: The original twelve, A good portion of Brawl's roster, Mewtwo, and Sonic


----------



## Yagura (Jun 20, 2013)

^ lol @ Impa. Ghirahim will be getting in before her.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ^ lol @ Impa. Ghirahim will be getting in before her.



Yep. A one time villain (even in canon) will be in before a girl who's been in the series much, MUCH longer.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

> Tingle (one will replace Tink),




Hope to God Tingles doesn't make it in.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yep. A one time villain (even in canon) will be in before a girl who's been in the series much, MUCH longer.


The major (and very memorable) villain from the latest entry > some side character.

We already saw that Skyward Sword will have some representation in the game with the Skyloft stage so character wise Ghirahim is the obvious choice to represent SS. The "one-time" thing practically works in his favor actually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yagura said:


> The major (and very memorable) villain from the latest entry > some side character.
> 
> We already saw that Skyward Sword will have some representation in the game with the Skyloft stage so character wise Ghirahim is the obvious choice to represent SS. The "one-time" thing practically works in his favor actually.



Zant didn't make it into Brawl and he was the "Ghirahim" at that time. So it's very doubtful Ghirahim will get in. Also, Twilight Princess had representation back then also. 

But if he does get in i'd be fine with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> FYI, one of the reasons why the roster is going to be smaller because Sakurai is cutting bullshit clones. No more Toon Link and Link in the same roster, that was retarded.
> 
> *Also, who the fuck is Shulk?*
> 
> Also, also, the new Mewtwo is fucking horrible.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfdHEcywkJY[/YOUTUBE]

He better be in this game


----------



## Yagura (Jun 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Zant didn't make it into Brawl and he was the "Ghirahim" at that time. So it's very doubtful Ghirahim will get in. Also, Twilight Princess had representation back then also.
> 
> But if he does get in i'd be fine with it.



Zant wasn't needed as Twilight Princess was already represented by the TP incarnations of Link, Zelda and Ganon. 

Skyward Sword won't be so fortunate if the Link we saw is anything to go by.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

I would prefer SS Zelda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I would prefer SS Zelda.



I would not mind but then I think about Sheik..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfdHEcywkJY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He better be in this game



Some Jrpg douchebag with a skateboard for a sword?

Dear God, you people want him in?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I would not mind but then I think about Sheik..



Hmm, I wonder how they would do that. :3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I would prefer SS Zelda.


As would I. pek


Malvingt2 said:


> I would not mind but then I think about Sheik..



It would be interesting to see how'd they make an SS incarnation of Sheik.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2013)

They made a TP one. I imagine it wouldn't be difficult.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol, 

inb4 Nintendo announces that they are using scrapped SS Shiek design in Super Smash Brothers. 



> As would I.



Would play her all day.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol,
> 
> inb4 Nintendo announces that they are using scrapped SS Shiek design in Super Smash Brothers.


Yeah, that was little  when they said that for TP.



> Would play her all day.



Power of goddess, and fiesty to boot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol, inb4 Nintendo announces that they are using scrapped SS Shiek design in Super Smash Brothers.



Nah, there's no Seikah symbolism connecting to Zelda in SS. Zelda's spiritual connection this time was Hylia, the Goddess of light. Maybe her final smash could be turning into Hylia and wreck shit everywhere as a winged, sword wielding, golden haired maiden?

Then again, seeing a schoolgirl fighting doesn't seem quite right. SS Zelda...isn't really what I call a fighter. Not that Sakurai couldn't pull it off but I'd rather have Ghirahim. We need more villains.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, that was little  when they said that for TP.
> 
> 
> 
> Power of goddess, and fiesty to boot.



 indeed. For some reason I just enjoyed SS Zelda more than most other Zeldas. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, there's no Seikah symbolism connecting to Zelda in SS. Zelda's spiritual connection this time was Hylia, the Goddess of light. Maybe her final smash could be turning into Hylia and wreck shit everywhere as a sword wielding, winged golden haired maiden?
> 
> Then again, seeing a schoolgirl fighting doesn't seem quite right. SS Zelda...isn't really what I call a fighter. Not that Sakurai couldn't pull it off but I'd rather have Ghirahim. We need more villains.




I would love to see her fight as a Goddess. :amazed
It would be amazing, yet sounds too overpowered. 
Also, did King Dedede count as a villain?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

*Also, did King Dedede count as a villain?*

Well, yeah.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2013)

He's an arrogant twat, but not what I'd call a bad guy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> indeed. For some reason I just enjoyed SS Zelda more than most other Zeldas.


Maybe it's because SS Zelda actually had a personality in comparison to her previous incarnations except for WW Zelda when she was Tetra. 




> I would love to see her fight as a Goddess. :amazed
> It would be amazing, yet sounds too overpowered.
> Also, did King Dedede count as a villain?



Depends, Sakurai could go nuts with her.

Villain, I suppose within the line that Dr. Robotnik is one. Still, I demand the troll known as Ghirahim.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Still, he's the antagonist of the Kirby series. It's not an asshole contest at the end of the day.

Ganondorf would win in that department.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Maybe it's because SS Zelda actually had a personality in comparison to her previous incarnations except for WW Zelda when she was Tetra.



Just because you prefer some iterations of her character, doesn't mean that the others "don't have personalities", that's dumb as hell. OoT Zelda doesn't have a personality now? Fuck, even TP Zelda has a personality, she's the only stoic version of the character that acts like an actual princess.

SS Zelda was a happy little schoolgirl and then became a reluctant reincarnation of the Goddess Hylia. Not the most amazing character arc but quite standard for Zelda's development in other games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

King DeDeDe is a butthole.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

I like her because she is more lively (?). Not to say I didn't like TP Zelda.
Dat regalness


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just because you prefer some iterations of her character, doesn't mean that the others "don't have personalities", that's dumb as hell. OoT Zelda doesn't have a personality now? Fuck, even TP Zeldas has a personality, she's the only stoic version of the character that acts like an actual princess.
> 
> SS Zelda was a happy little schoolgirl and then became a reluctant reincarnation of the Goddess Hylia. Not the most amazing character arc but quite standard for Zelda's development in other games.



Take it easy. All the Zeldas minus the WW, SS, ST, and I suppose the MC Zelda but she was taken out of the equation early, only had the doom and gloom kingdom in trouble going for the them. It's only recent that Zelda as character is starting to get a little more besides that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Take it easy?

TAKE IT EASY?!

TAKE IT FUCKING EASY?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry about that, not that I like to admit it but Zelda discussions usually gets my inner nerd to explode like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

So I've noticed. No harm done.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 20, 2013)

i hope they keep the core 8.
Mario, Pika, Link, Kirby, Samus, Dk, Fox and Yoshi
The other 33 being changed i have no problem with 
*complete monster*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

King Dedee,  King K Rool, and Riley need to make it in. I've always like villains better than heros.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

You like Ridley better than Samus Em?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> King DeDeDe is a butthole.



Come on, you know you had fun with his chain grabs, I know I sure did 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fZlctoI8fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I like her because she is more lively (?). Not to say I didn't like TP Zelda.
> Dat regalness



You like SS Zelda because she has no qualms with pushing Link off a cliff and sending him plummetting toward death.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You like SS Zelda because she has no qualms with pushing Link off a cliff and sending him plummetting toward death.



Girls just wanna have fun right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Girls just wanna have fun right?



"But i thought the bird would help him...."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some Jrpg douchebag with a skateboard for a sword?
> 
> Dear God, you people want him in?





Show some damn respect...



I would not mind if Fiora makes the cut :amazed


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> "But i thought the bird would help him...."



Maybe


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

We'll probably get some odd composite Zelda, like we did with Link.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2013)

So the wait is killing me and I have reinstalled the Wii emulator (no, I don't have a Wii).

Brawl has some pretty respectable visuals when upscaled to 1080p w/AA.



No jaggies or anything.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

She'll look great.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Girls just wanna have fun right?


Contemplating murder? 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> "But i thought the bird would help him...."


And off the goddess statue? 


Naruto said:


> So the wait is killing me and I have reinstalled the Wii emulator (no, I don't have a Wii).
> 
> Brawl has some pretty respectable visuals when upscaled to 1080p w/AA.
> 
> ...



Looks nice.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

*@Naruto* Are you actually going to purchase the game and the system or are just going pirate it?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

> Contemplating murder?



Depends on your definition of fun. 

 Under the bright and cute smile, there could be a ... nvm.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> She'll look great.



The true final villain of SS. Look at her, the face of evil. Doesn't help that in the end she and Link are on the statue again and the birds have left. Guess how Link got down. 


Linkofone said:


> Depends on your definition of fun.
> 
> Under the bright and cute smile, there could be a ... nvm.



A tease and she gets her kicks off of throw Link off cliffs. Lord help that poor kid.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *@Naruto* Are you actually going to purchase the game and the system or are just going pirate it?



I'm going to buy the 3DS version.

There's almost no Wii or Wii U games that interest me so it didn't seem worth buying those consoles


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

> A tease and she gets her kicks off of throw Link off cliffs. Lord help that poor kid.



Remember life is about the journey, not the destination. 
Also, sounds like love to me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Remember life is about the journey, not the destination.
> Also, sounds like love to me.



Fatal attraction more like.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some Jrpg douchebag with a skateboard for a sword?
> 
> Dear God, you people want him in?



Yeah. People want him in because Xenoblade is a great game. There's a reason why it's critically acclaimed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 21, 2013)

Smash has become more random in recent years in the regards to luck and skill and I noticed the same thing in Mario Kart. Then again games  these days have a comeback factor mechanic installed to give the less skilled a chance to win, so it's not surprising he would say this..

PS. Melee is overrated.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Fatal attraction more like.



Maybe, but if was in Link's shoes I would also be Fatally attracted to her. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Smash has become more random in recent years in the regards to luck and skill and *I noticed the same thing in Mario Kart. *Then again games  these days have a comeback factor mechanic installed to give the less skilled a chance to win, so it's not surprising he would say this..
> 
> PS. Melee is overrated.



Huh, Mario Kart was always about random factor and broken items. It never really changed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I've always known that Sakurai, I thrive off all that chaos. 


Linkofone said:


> Maybe, but if was in Link's shoes I would also be Fatally attracted to her. Who wouldn't?



You'd still be shoved off the cliff yelling "YOU CRAZY BIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiitch!" Like the rest of us.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yeah. People want him in because Xenoblade is a great game. There's a reason why it's critically acclaimed.



Yeah, you tell him


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well I've always known that Sakurai, I thrive off all that chaos.
> 
> 
> You'd still be shoved off the cliff yelling "YOU CARZY BIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiitch!" Like the rest of us.



and it'll be magical too. :amazed


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh, Mario Kart was always about random factor and broken items. It never really changed.



It wasn't as bad in the older games. When I had insane lead I could never of lost, but in the newer games even with a huge lead it can change very quickly. Also another thing is they made the tracks a lot more scrub friendly so less skilled players can keep up much easier than the older games.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 21, 2013)

So it seems so far every 4th daily pic is a 3ds screen, and besides the 3ds screens and mario, nothing repeats...hmm 

I would kill to see a new reveal trailer after they run out of character screenshots showing a few vets with a new challenger (Yoshi, Peach, and Lil Mac or something )


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Next characters i assume will be......one of the original twelve, Peach, Zelda, or Little Mac.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

^ Dem black outlines.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah I have to say I wish there was an option to turn off the cel shading.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

...why though? wouldn't that just make it look worse?  >.<


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ...why though? wouldn't that just make it look worse?  >.<



To you, maybe.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Your too mysterious for me. >. >


But hey I never thought it looked bad to begin with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to nominate someone else.. I mentioned him in the past... He could be the perfect replacement for Snake...


----------



## Bioness (Jun 21, 2013)

> Melee was a game that was very technique-intensive by mistake, and Sakurai made sure that its sequel, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, was easy for more casual gamers to pick up and understand.
> 
> With mechanics like tripping, items, and stage hazards, Super Smash Bros. breaks nearly every convention of the typical fighting game and makes the experience a lot less reliant on pure skill alone. Over the years, some fighting game enthusiasts have been a bit off-put by Smash's more luck-based focus, but Masahiro Sakurai believes that that luck makes it all the more engaging:



Da faq 

That was the fun of it. People who were casual were clearly casual, but the pro scene is where the recognition comes in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

Sakurai has a focused hatred on traditional fighters and resents his second Smash Bros game since it's pretty much one, don't expect another melee out of him, ever.

Although this Smash isn't going to be another Brawl since tripping is also out of the game. I don't really care about tourneyfag bullshit so I'm cool with it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

I get why people do, but I don't really care about tripping and whatnot existing. I do think it should be something that can be turned off though.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

I just want to have fun playing a game that I like ... I could care less about being compettive ...

Except ygo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)

i find it funny how Sakurai was apparently a Street Fighter tournament champ at one point.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2013)

The closer Sm4sh will be to Melee the better imo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Your too mysterious for me. >. >
> 
> 
> But hey I never thought it looked bad to begin with.



I don't think the 3DS smash looks bad, I would just prefer the option of playing without the outlines around the characters. I get why they included them, but I have a 3DS XL and I don't think I'll have a problem discerning the characters in the middle of the mess without its aid.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> i find it funny how Sakurai was apparently a Street Fighter tournament champ at one point.



Something bad must've happened. A story of redemption.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The closer Sm4sh will be to Melee the better imo.



Like Roy being in the game?


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Like Roy being in the game?



No!  There can be only Chrom!






And Marth.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Like Roy being in the game?



Too close.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Like Mewtwo being in the game?



Fixed.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

Altair needs to be in the game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some Jrpg douchebag with a skateboard for a sword?
> 
> Dear God, you people want him in?





I'd prefer Melia, Dunban, Riki, or Alvis to Shulk, but Shulk is the MC of Xenoblade so there you go.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

That's what I liked about the Smash Bros game, it was always more fun to play and watch because literally anything can happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'd prefer Melia, Dunban, Riki, or Alvis to Shulk, but Shulk is the MC of Xenoblade so there you go.



 Imaging Riki trolling in this Smash? :ho

I see you really loved Melia ah? I did like her a lot too..:amazed


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Imaging Riki trolling in this Smash? :ho
> 
> I see you really loved Melia ah? I did like her a lot too..:amazed



XD

Yes, I liked Melia quite a bit.

Shulk floats around somewhere between "Eh" and "Dislike" for me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Altair needs to be in the game.



Ryu Hayabusa stabbed him.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ryu Hayabusa stabbed him.



And then ... Ken Ogawa appears and stabs him.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2013)

A little late to the party, but whateves




> *Melee was a game that was very technique-intensive* by mistake



Psht... if by technique-intensive, you mean "equipped with only 3 useful characters for Tourney play" then yeah, Melee was technique-intensive as shit.

I unfortunately hang with a crew of friends that adore competitive fighting, and as such, I don't get to play Brawl much with them, because "we have Melee, so why?". The wavedashing/landing/hoping can die in a ditch for all I care, but I'm hoping Sakurai & Namco-Bandai at *least* make Sm4sh as quick and heavy as Melee, so that that my friends won't be so reluctant to play it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Like Roy being in the game?



I was talking gameplay-wise 



Shirker said:


> Psht... if by technique-intensive, you mean "equipped with only 3 useful characters for Tourney play" then yeah, Melee was technique-intensive as shit.
> 
> I unfortunately hang with a crew of friends that adore competitive fighting, and as such, I don't get to play Brawl much with them, because "we have Melee, so why?". The wavedashing/landing/hoping can die in a ditch for all I care, but I'm hoping Sakurai & Namco-Bandai at *least* make Sm4sh as quick and heavy as Melee, so that that my friends won't be so reluctant to play it.



I respect your opinion of course, but Brawl felt even worse in the amount of characters that were viable for tournament play (Metaknight). That, the need for a more defensive playstyle (in Melee it was like rock-paper-scissors, in brawl it was like rock-paper-scissors where rock beats all) and the lack of hitstun made Brawl a lot less fun than Melee imo.

Don't get me wrong: I really enjoyed Brawl. It's just that Brawl is less durable than Melee imo, though playing as some characters (like Diddy and Ice Climbers) almost makes it feel like Melee in terms of (tech-)skill and combo potential.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the 3DS version's art style.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2013)

So where does Smash 64's gameplay fall relative to Melee and Brawl's?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yagura said:


> So where does Smash 64's gameplay fall relative to Melee and Brawl's?



All the attacks from the first game are back?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 22, 2013)

If nothing else can Sakurai at least bring back Link's multi-stab please?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2013)

Would anyone else NOT be surprised to see Tom Nook as a hidden character?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

Tom Nook has come to collect, bitches.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2013)

inb4 he's a Lugifyed clone of the Villager. (His non clone moves using MONEH)


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 22, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Would anyone else NOT be surprised to see Tom Nook as a hidden character?



I wouldn't be surprised at all he was seen looking at the envelop that Villager dropped granted it was empty. However, I could see him being a real interesting character I could see his fighting style being similar to Phoenix Wright in UMVC3.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2013)

HD


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all he was seen looking at the envelop that Villager dropped granted it was empty. However, I could see him being a real interesting character I could see his fighting style being similar to Phoenix Wright in UMVC3.



Or just have his moves revolve around using money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> HD



Kirby looks identicle to his CGI render with little jaggies in that shot. 

I still don't get how the fuck people think this looks like an upscaled Wii game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I still don't get how the fuck people think this looks like an upscaled Wii game.



It's just dumb fucks trying to bash on the Wii U. Don't take anyone who says that seriously.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Those graphics look nice. :amazed

I want a new character reveal already.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2013)

So heres me guessing the Villager's moveset.

A: Boxing Gloves
Dash: Flower pot
Forward Tilt: Axe
Up Tilt: Stick spin
Down Tilt: Pulling out weeds
Up Smash: Fire Works
Down Smash: Shovel
Forward Smash: Umbrella
NAir: Kick
FAir: Bug Net
UAir: Letters
BAir: Slingshot
DAir: Turnip
B: Collecting/Dropping
Forward B: Bowling Ball
Down B: Planting Tree
Up B: Balloon Fighter Helmet
Grab: Fishing Rod

Final Smash:


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

Visuals don't mean much anyways, you will be too busy learning the ins and out of the game mechanics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> HD



I wanted it to look more like this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)

A vagina laden with syphilis?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

As long as Captain Falcon still have his Knee of Justice and Falcon Punch, i'm good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> As long as Captain Falcon still have his Knee of Justice and Falcon Punch, i'm good.



Riots would break out around Nintendo HQ if they removed those movies. But no need to fear they will be back.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 23, 2013)

What about Ness and his Mule Kick of Destiny?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> I wanted it to look more like this


Kawaii~


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> I wanted it to look more like this



Eww.......


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2013)

negged     .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> As long as Captain Falcon still have his Knee of Justice and Falcon Punch, i'm good.



None of Falcon's specials should be removed.

And his Fair goes without saying 

Edit:


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> None of Falcon's specials should be removed.
> 
> And his Fair goes without saying
> 
> Edit:


Makes you actually feel sorry for him. The guy tries


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sakurai tries hard to make the fans happy.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

Good guy Sakurai. He'll always be one of the greatest people in my list of top 10 greatest people.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Sakurai's awesome indeed.

What he did to Falcon in Brawl wasn't cool though.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought Captain Falcon was pretty good in his cinematic. 

Lol, when he meets Olimar.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Pikachu users = Thunder-Spamming Neo Nazis.

How I enjoyed using Reflect on them as Falco and completely crippling their 'strategies'


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

Or you just bucket them like Game N Watch.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

You guys are casual players aren't you? lol

I'm not judging though; to each their own


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

Nah, I went to Tournaments in Houston, Austin, Dallas, and San Antonio. I was decent, but now i'm causal because I couldn't take the competitive shit anymore.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You guys are casual players aren't you? lol
> 
> I'm not judging though; to each their own


Nah, I like using mid-low tiers.

I main Sonic and Lucas. And I wreck shit with them


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, I went to Tournaments in Houston, Austin, Dallas, and San Antonio. I was decent, but now i'm causal because I couldn't take the competitive shit anymore.



Cool!

I also couldn't 'take' Brawl competitively anymore, lol.
I did discover an 'infinite' for Falcon, amongst other AT's for Falcon, but his (lack of) potential eventually got the best of me.



Alpha~13 said:


> Nah, I like using mid-low tiers.
> 
> I main Sonic and Lucas. And I wreck shit with them



Nice 

And I main Falcon, but I had to pick up a higher tier secondary, which was fun at first, but lost its charm after a while.

So now I play Melee again, which is really fun, but it requires having smash-friends around which isn't that common for me.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Nice
> 
> And I main Falcon, but I had to pick up a higher tier secondary, which was fun at first, but lost its charm after a while.
> 
> So now I play Melee again, which is really fun, but it requires having smash-friends around which isn't that common for me.


Yeah.

At first I picked up lolmetaknight. Got boring. VERY fast.

So I just stuck to my guns


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2013)

Would anyone else buy a Smash Bros themed 3DS XL? 

I probably would.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

> Cool!
> 
> I also couldn't 'take' Brawl competitively anymore, lol.
> I did discover an 'infinite' for Falcon, amongst other AT's for Falcon, but his (lack of) potential eventually got the best of me.



Haha, yeah ... I can't either ... one time during tourney I straight up just walked out people of all the shit people say to others. I really got pissed at certain people's attitudes.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Would anyone else buy a Smash Bros themed 3DS XL?
> 
> I probably would.



I'm not into Special Edition stuff myself... but god help me if they did come out with a Smash Bros 3DSXL.... 

My money couldn't leave my wallet fast enough.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> At first I picked up lolmetaknight. Got boring. VERY fast.
> 
> So I just stuck to my guns



Yeah, me too.

But 'my guns' is Melee Falcon


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2013)

I mained Ike and won the tourny at my school.

meta knight / DDD / Snake gave me so much trouble D:


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I mained Ike and won the tourny at my school.
> 
> meta knight / DDD / Snake gave me so much trouble D:



Not just you, lol.

Also:  (I'll also add this to the opening post).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Pikachu users = Thunder-Spamming Neo Nazis.
> 
> How I enjoyed using Reflect on them as Falco and completely crippling their 'strategies'



It's disappointing seeing other people out there using my main fighter like that 

He's a potent little guy when you know what you're doing outside of Thunder 



Scizor said:


> You guys are casual players aren't you? lol
> I'm not judging though; to each their own



I'm a casual who had his fill of online shenanigans


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Pikachu's downsmash is a pain 

That and his chaingrab.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

I just win with Mr. Game N Watch, most of his hit have decent priority.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm not into Special Edition stuff myself... but god help me if they did come out with a Smash Bros 3DSXL....
> 
> My money couldn't leave my wallet fast enough.



We share the same opinion about Special Edition stuff i see.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Pikachu's downsmash is a pain
> 
> That and his chaingrab.



People who spam his downsmashes are either trolls or are new at the game.

"Lol gais, this move is great! Imma spam it till I kill someone."


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's disappointing seeing other people out there using my main fighter like that
> 
> He's a potent little guy when you know what you're doing outside of Thunder


I know, I spent a lot of time mastering his Final Smash until I got if down to a fine art


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Pikachu=god.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> People who spam his downsmashes are either trolls or are new at the game.
> 
> "Lol gais, this move is great! Imma spam it till I kill someone."



I'm not talking about spamming.
I'm talking about experienced players using Pika's Dsmash to wreck stuff. 

There are moves that are harder to deal with though *cough*Metaknight'sDsmash*cough*


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm not talking about spamming.
> I'm talking about experienced players using Pika's Dsmash to wreck stuff.
> 
> There are moves that are harder to deal with though *cough*Metaknight'sDsmash*cough*



I don't recall pros using the downsmash a lot, I recall them using the side A more often, stuns you then chain grab.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm not talking about spamming.
> I'm talking about experienced players using Pika's Dsmash to wreck stuff.
> 
> There are moves that are harder to deal with though *cough*Metaknight'sDsmash*cough*


The stun chaining >_>

Meta Knight is just stupidly fast. His Dsmash is done in like two frames and its so spammable


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWSwAKVS-IA[/YOUTUBE]
He should replace Snake.. A Nintendo First Party character..... and with that epic Theme too..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> The stun chaining >_>
> 
> Meta Knight is just stupidly fast. His Dsmash is done in like two frames and its so spammable



Not to mention his airgame 

He isn't banned in (some) tournies for nothing. =P


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBARuIXXgLY[/YOUTUBE]

this is why Ray should replace Snake.. an Action hero which looks like Snake


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

That "Together we ride" better come back. And bring back the Fountain of Dream stage from Melee Sakurai. It's been my favorite stage in all of Smash.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

Personally I would love this song to be back.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

What is it about Fire Emblem themes in Smash that have me thinking Mexico and Spain?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What is it about Fire Emblem themes in Smash that have me thinking Mexico and Spain?



It is something about the wooden clappers with the trumpets and drums I think.

I actually can't tell what other instruments are in the composition.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Its the string instrument too^ I'd like to see a Fire emblem in Spain


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That "Together we ride" better come back. And bring back the Fountain of Dream stage from Melee Sakurai. It's been my favorite stage in all of Smash.


Type in.'Together We Ride The Booty' in youtube


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its the string instrument too^ I'd like to see a Fire emblem in Spain



Thats also true. 

The string section is pretty amazing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its the string instrument too^ I'd like to see a Fire emblem in Spain


It probably didn't help that  me and the family would yell "Viva la Mexico!" when some of their themes play. 


Alpha~13 said:


> Type in.'Together We Ride The Booty' in youtube



Not sure if search will return something erotic or trap.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

> Not sure if search will return something erotic or trap.



Its nothing bad, pretty funny though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Its nothing bad, pretty funny though.



This is the internet, caution is a must.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Its nothing bad, pretty funny though.



This is the internet, caution is a must. 

Edit: I loled.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> This is the internet, caution is a must.
> 
> Edit: I loled.



 Of course you did,


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 24, 2013)

I kinda want to get the new Fire Emblem but I've never really played one before

Don't know if want


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

You a fan of games like advanced wars and shining force(I think that's what my friend called it)?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 24, 2013)

I kinda like the style of those games, yeah


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Of course you did,


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Nuh, I want Tiki!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nuh, I want Tiki!



Well too bad!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Dont make me post something  of Panne. Whoever designed that figma understands what a delicious wholesome female looks like XD


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I kinda like the style of those games, yeah


Then you'll probably like Fire Emblem. Especially Awakening.

I'm struggling to play through Shadow Dragon because unlike PoR, RD, and Awakening it's a remake of FE1, and such the story is kind of paper thin and doesn't provide the neccessary hook for me to play through that kind of game. 

Tries not to spoil self of Awakening plot by looking up Tharja.

Still though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

We must be different then Shadow I blazed through Shadow Dragon like a boss ( First FE I played)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Path of Radiance was mine. Wasn't interested in FE till it came out. So to go from that to Shadow Dragon was....yeah. 

Was happy about the arena grinding and online shop though. Those were some nice touches.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah,too bad I didnt get to do the multiplayer. I actually made good use of that archer


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Multiplayer, the place where you never use your knights or generals.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 24, 2013)

So, is there any new news on-



St NightRazr said:


> Of course you did,


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes,yes it is


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes put dat ass in the game now Sakurai!!!


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Of course you did,


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

How many of you are legs men?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Aye captain.


----------



## Noah (Jun 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBARuIXXgLY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is why Ray should replace Snake.. an Action hero which looks like Snake



I didn't know there was a Lucas Lee game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Aye captain.



, nothing is more important than shape and structure


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been saying put Tharja in the game for like 2 weeks now. I really wish she would be in the game. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



dat Yandere


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2013)

I love Tharja 

Put Lucina and Tharja in


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah she was my favorite Female character in the game. Would love to see her in this new game.


----------



## JellyJamStudios (Jun 25, 2013)

hey how do I make a post


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

JellyJamStudios said:


> hey how do I make a post



Off to a good start there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

I like Panne and Tiki >, Cherche too ^_^


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Still no character reveals. 

I'm too impatient I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Speakin of ass. Has Bayonetta been confirmed yet?


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> Speakin of ass. Has Bayonetta been confirmed yet?



No, and I doubt she ever will be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Why not? If Snake, Sonic, and Megaman got in. I don't see why she wouldn't. Good way to market Bayo2 for WiiU as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBARuIXXgLY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is why Ray should replace Snake.. an Action hero which looks like Snake



Director: OUR GAME CONTAINS EVERY SINGLE BAD CLICHE FROM 90'S ACTION MOVIES BUT IT STILL ISN'T ENOUGH. WE NEED TO MAKE THIS EVEN MORE CORNY AND FULL OF HAM. THE QUESTION IS HOW. 

Janitor talking to some guy: I've seen me some natural disaster movie the other day...thing was stupid as shit.

Director: YOU ARE SO GETTING A PROMOTION.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

o some guys want King from Tekken. 

A grappler could interesting.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 25, 2013)

The booty has taken over this thread.

My work here is done


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> o some guys want King from Tekken.
> 
> A grappler could interesting.



Rather have Lili.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ultimately, Mokujin would be amazing. His moveset could be a mix of many different Tekken attacks. 



Linkofone said:


> Rather have Lili.



Suddenly Heihachi dressed up as Lily.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

^ I laughed and gagged a little at the same time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> ^ I laughed and gagged a little at the same time.



Good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Director: OUR GAME CONTAINS EVERY SINGLE BAD CLICHE FROM 90'S ACTION MOVIES BUT IT STILL ISN'T ENOUGH. WE NEED TO MAKE THIS EVEN MORE CORNY AND FULL OF HAM. THE QUESTION IS HOW.
> 
> Janitor talking to some guy: I've seen me some natural disaster movie the other day...thing was stupid as shit.
> 
> Director: YOU ARE SO GETTING A PROMOTION.



The game was good.. I gave such a 7.5.. flaws here and there but I enjoyed it.. Nice used of the Wiimote + Monolith Soft are the makers..


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Good.



Everyone needs more LIly in their lives.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Everyone needs more LIly in their lives.



Asuka got that covered already.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Asuka got that covered already.



Asuka doesn't deserve Lili, but she'll make a good coaster for my drink!


Also, sexy dress Lili for Super Smash.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

Stop now before you get Tao'd


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

^ That's her alternate costume. 

Don't see anything wrong with what I'm saying.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

I know, but you're already on strike, dont make me cut you


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Strike on what? Who?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The game was good.. I gave such a 7.5.. flaws here and there but I enjoyed it.. Nice used of the Wiimote + Monolith Soft are the makers..



I tried it when I was in a friend's vacation house but I don't remember much of it since we were pretty wasted and we focused more on playing shitty Sonic games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

You.Because fluffy tits. Down with the purple


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You.Because fluffy tits. Down with the purple



"Opponent used Confusion"

"Now I am confused"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally got rid of Miku I see.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Finally got rid of Miku I see.



I got rid of Sona and Miku, but they'll be back ... soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

Will they now? 

Fix Ganon.Get rid of Falco/Lucas/,JigglyPuff ect
add
Issac/Alex,Shulk/Zanza,Bayo,Midna,Pandora,Lloyd/Jade for smash. This must be SSBFOURWIIU Villains&Vixens edition!

Full on whip action with Wonder Eyes Pink assist trophy Bayonetta and ZSS(Samus)


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Will they now?
> 
> Fix Ganon.Get rid of Falco/Lucas/,JigglyPuff ect
> add
> ...


>Remove Lucas

??DO YOU WANNA DIE BRO?!


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Nope, Game & Watch is here to stay for good.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2013)

I took a wrong turn and ended up in the bathhouse I see


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

No this is Rack City.


----------



## creative (Jun 25, 2013)

this is what I get for going to school when you guys wanna talk about sexy tekken girls.

what's good with SSB WiiU and 3DS? no updates?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

Sakurai cracked his arm, He's going to make it bionic so SSB doesnt suffer delays


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

creative said:


> this is what I get for going to school when you guys wanna talk about sexy tekken girls.
> 
> what's good with SSB WiiU and 3DS? no updates?



School makes you miss out on a lot of interesting stuff.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2013)

Still waiting for Bass or Protoman to be confirmed for AT


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

creative said:


> this is what I get for going to school when you guys wanna talk about sexy tekken girls.
> 
> what's good with SSB WiiU and 3DS? no updates?



All i said was that King would be interesting Smash and it suddenly became a convo about Lili.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All i said was that King would be interesting Smash and it suddenly became a convo about *Lilith*.



Lilith?



Lilith would be interesting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lilith?
> 
> 
> 
> Lilith would be interesting.



Hsien-Ko>Lilith.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Felicia > Hsien-Ko 

Whats your point. :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2013)

Guess no news reveal days makes for these kinds of conversations.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Guess no news reveal days makes for these kinds of conversations.



At least we get new screenshots.  I also have New Leaf now so i'll be busy.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't even consider this a conversation.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I don't even consider this a conversation.



"All i said was that King would be interesting Smash and it suddenly became a *convo* about Lili."



.........................


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Let me correct that ....

"All I said was that King would be interesting *in* Smash and it suddenly *almost* became a *convo* about Lili, *except that Peacock got me thinking of Heibachi in a dress and made me gag a little*."


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

It would be nice to have a wider variety of females.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It would be nice to have a wider variety of females.



I was gonna say something, but then I realized that you're right. There's only like 4 female characters in the game.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah it would be nice if we had some.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 25, 2013)

In that case I nominate Rosalina and Impa.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Yagura said:


> In that case I nominate Rosalina and Impa.



That better be SS Impa. 



> I took a wrong turn and ended up in the bathhouse I see



I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 25, 2013)

creative said:


> this is what I get for going to school when you guys wanna talk about sexy tekken girls.
> 
> what's good with SSB WiiU and 3DS? no updates?





Violent-nin said:


> Guess no news reveal days makes for these kinds of conversations.



*Sakurai Speaks: Researching balance patches, Not opposed to DLC, Shots fired at PSABR*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sakurai Speaks: Researching balance patches, Not opposed to DLC, Shots fired at PSABR*



I wouldn't necessarily call those shots. 

Anway, Smash DLC? Yes please.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

DLCs would be interesting ... just really don't want to pay for them ... but if it is Smash ... then I must.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> DLCs would be interesting ... just really don't want to pay for them ... but if it is Smash ... then I must.



Same.....but it's Smash...it'd be worth it. Nintendo isn't EA. And the moment Sakurai mentioned Fallout 3 DLC you can see how he'd approach it.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 25, 2013)

I wonder though what kind of DLC they will do...  characters, maps, stories? 

 damn it I want it now!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sakurai Speaks: Researching balance patches, Not opposed to DLC, Shots fired at PSABR*



This man has the right idea, thank you for the links sir.

Sakurai talking about including patches is a good thing and as far as DLC goes it's usually complete nonsense but I have faith in Sakurai and Nintendo is one of the few companies that does DLC right.

Looks like the roster is set already which is fine. Also glad to hear that they'll be holding back information a bit on the dojo, because the last time around we basically knew everything before the game was even released.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2013)

DLC and Nintendo will go well together since Nintendo at least don't go for annual releases. So your 5 bucks character will actually stay with you for another decade or more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Get tentacle raped by G&W or get raped in a box by Suneiku.
> 
> The choice is yours



 You'll have to deal with Rukario first


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 26, 2013)

I shat myself when he mentioned PSASBR.


----------



## creative (Jun 26, 2013)

interesting news. paying for different color schemes and or costumes would be cool.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

> PN: There was a big focus on Story with Brawl, notably with SSE, the very first "story mode" of the series.Is there anything similar with the new SSB.
> 
> S:*Actually we are not planning to include a similar story mode this time around.* As you already know SSB has a great number of different characters who all had their own cutscenes in Story mode. These were supposed to be rewards for players finishing this mode with every characters.
> 
> ...



Dammit ...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, they said a _while_ ago that they're skipping the Subspace Emissary-esque stuff this time around.

I can kinda understand his disappointment, really. Unavoidable, but still a bit annoying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't see how it's unavoidable in the slightest. Everything ever made goes on the internet, I don't see why Sakurai is so bothered about it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2013)

DLC could really work well in Smash, imo.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't see how it's unavoidable in the slightest. Everything ever made goes on the internet, I don't see why Sakurai is so bothered about it.


Sakurai is vveird like that


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't see how it's unavoidable in the slightest. Everything ever made goes on the internet, I don't see why Sakurai is so bothered about it.



I meant the fact that the videos ended up on the internet was unavoidable.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 26, 2013)

Well it does kinda kill the intent of surprise that they were hoping for, for those who wanted the game or were ongoing players of it.

Upsetting, but I.understand what he means.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm gonna miss the appearance of characters seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

> PN: Will the new SSB have players created content, with a stage or character editor?
> 
> S: I'm sorry I can't talk about this for the moment



Please god, involve a complex character editor for stages and character costumes o.o


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes stage builder was amazing in brawl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Yes stage builder was amazing in brawl.



But too limited.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

It was good for its time, lets just say that. Brawl has so much stuff built into it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

I honestly didn't expect Brawl to have so much in comparision Melee. From music player customization, to the stage builder, to a fleshed out story campaign, to the tricks in Brawl such as gliding with certain characters, and being able to jump off your opponent. Sakurai literally packed as much as he could into that game. I'm wondering how he'll beat Brawl in terms of content provided because it had quite a bit in it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope so ... I really hope that they reconsider doing something like Subspace Emissary again. That campaign was intense.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2013)

needs more save points
when metriod has move saves rooms
you might want to consider more save spots


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 27, 2013)

Is project x zone worth getting?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah I think Brawl was amazing for its time.  I really liked everything about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

Cross Zone is worth it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2013)

More content and reaching a high level of excellence is what they are aiming for, it's a shame a lot of developers these days aren't the same.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm hoping for the best actually.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

I just want more nintendo characters from other series not Mario/Pokemon. 

Like characters from Metroid and SF.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2013)

Did people seriously doubt Smash wouldn't have online? I thought that was just a running joke or something.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Did people seriously doubt Smash wouldn't have online? I thought that was just a running joke or something.



It's nice to have confirmation either way.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2013)

This is true, but I think there were some that were actually worried about no online mode... for whatever reason.

At least those fears are put to rest.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2013)

For those who haven't played Animal Crossing, your character (Villager) has different faces and hair depending on how you answer questions asked at the beginning. My question is how will you feel if they made those face into alternate skins?






Eminem said:


> Yes stage builder was amazing in brawl.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> But too limited.



Stage Builder? I think you mean gateway to hack city


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2013)

THAT'S what decided the faces?!

Huh. I thought it was just randomized. I learned something cool today.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2013)

What did you think was the point of the questions?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2013)

I always thought the gender specification was the only question of any significance regarding your character.
I assumed the rest decided either how people treated you or what kind of neighboors you got...? 
_Idunfugginoe_!


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2013)

Nope just your face, the rest was randomly generated.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 29, 2013)

I never used Stage Builder I didn't like the idea of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I never used Stage Builder I didn't like the idea of it.



It was too limited anyway, it had to be hacked to be any good


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Reggie would be amazing as a playable character.



If they implement the Mii as a character, he will be


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2013)

> I think it's impressive how Nintendo is managing to make all the wrong moves with all their franchises this generation so far.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this game and probably will enjoy, *but it's sounding like this Smash Bros will be irrelevant in the bigger picture and won't add anything to attract more new people to the game*, which is something that Nintendo really needed right now





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Fuck that shit-stained site. Just fuck it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> If they implement the Mii as a character, he will be




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD8e3xexHOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Fuck that shit-stained site. Just fuck it.



That's just one post though.

And to each their own, I guess


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2013)

old                .


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yellow Devil has a terrible boil.....it's fucking Kirby.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks like Yellow Devil is an assist trophy if he was a boss Kirby would be damaged.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2013)

First real interesting and newish screenshot in the official page. I gotta admit, this Smash Bros Japan Time has been quiet and indifferent as fuck compared to Brawl's.

Brawl had the most hyped and fun marketing campaign I can remember. This one is just bland. No dialogue, no over the top and charismatic Sakurai description about the most trivial of aspects about the game, just character sections and screenshots. That and the lack of Spaceship Emissary is bumming me down.

Anyway, I like to think Yellow Devil is an assist trophy but in the trailer we see him forming just like in Megaman games, plus he's big as fuck, so maybe he's a mini-boss of the single player campaign.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like Kirby has made the Yellow Devil his pet...that Kirby.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> First real interesting and newish screenshot in the official page. I gotta admit, this Smash Bros Japan Time has been quiet and indifferent as fuck compared to Brawl's.
> 
> Brawl had the most hyped and fun marketing campaign I can remember. This one is just bland. No dialogue, no over the top and charismatic Sakurai dialogue about the most trivial of aspects about the game, just character sections and screenshots. That and the lack of Spaceship Emissary is bumming me down.
> 
> Anyway, I like to think Yellow Devil is an assist trophy but in the trailer we see him forming just like in Megaman games, plus he's big as fuck, so maybe he's a mini-boss of the single player campaign.



Andross is pretty big too and he was an Assist Trophy  it would be weird if Yellow Devil is a boss because Kirby isn't taking any damage from him.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> old                .



No it's not 



Cobalt said:


> Andross is pretty big too and he was an Assist Trophy  it would be weird if Yellow Devil is a boss because Kirby isn't taking any damage from him.



Kirby _could_ be air dodging.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> old                .



How? It was added to the official site today.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh. Well, the Yellow Devil was in one of the videos, so...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Oh. Well, the Yellow Devil was in one of the videos, so...



But we didn't see it's eye in the trailer!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2013)

**


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 1, 2013)

I wish Sakurai would take "Update" off of Wii Fit Trainer sometimes I go on the site seeing the red update and I think it's a new character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Jul 1, 2013)

Speaking of Wii Fit Trainer, that's gotta be one of the weirdest add-ons to the Smash Bros. roster ever.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Speaking of Wii Fit Trainer, that's gotta be one of the weirdest add-ons to the Smash Bros. roster ever.



Suddenly Reggie gets added!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Andross is pretty big too and he was an Assist Trophy  it would be weird if Yellow Devil is a boss because Kirby isn't taking any damage from him.



Smash Bros bosses don't work like that, because then getting a single hit on them would be impossible. You don't take damage from Master Hand when you touch him or any of the subspace bosses for that matter.

In the Mega Man reveal video, he was taking visible damage from Mega Man's blaster shots.

He's most likely not an AT.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Smash Bros bosses don't work like that, because then getting a single hit on them would be impossible. You don't take damage from Master Hand when you touch him or any of the subspace bosses for that matter.
> 
> In the Mega Man reveal video, he was taking visible damage from Mega Man's blaster shots.
> 
> He's most likely not an AT.



A killable hazard?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A killable hazard?



You could "kill" that pink thing in New Pork City by smashing the ground below it.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A killable hazard?





I wouldn't rule against it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Speaking of Wii Fit Trainer, that's gotta be one of the weirdest add-ons to the Smash Bros. roster ever.





jk


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2013)

They could have put Gray Fox in Brawl as a playable ... but he had to be a assist trophy instead.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> You could "kill" that pink thing in New Pork City by smashing the ground below it.



Ultimate Chimera and technically it wasn't killed......only a MOTHER 3 player will understand what i mean.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am going to replay Xenoblade soon and screw everybody else.. Add the whole roster in this game lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ultimate Chimera and technically it wasn't killed......only a MOTHER 3 player will understand what i mean.



..Well how am I suppose to know!? Mother 3 only came out in Japan and I barely know anything about that game but you get what I meant you were able to get rid of it even it wasn't killed it was the only stage hazard that could be removed. 

Anyway, people are saying that there might be a slim chance of a newcomer being revealed tomorrow I guess we will just have to find out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 2, 2013)

I doubt there will be a reveal but you never know.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I doubt there will be a reveal but you never know.



Yeah you're right. I remember Sonic's reveal on the dojo being kind of out of the blue.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 2, 2013)

Wasn't it on Christmas?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to replay Xenoblade soon and screw everybody else.. Add the whole roster in this game lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]



Xenoblade still playing it myself.
I need to finish off all of the quests before going to the prison.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 2, 2013)

You would think making Lucas a playable character in Brawl would persuade Nintendo to localise Mother 3.

Which, by the way, has a _lulzy_ Downer Ending.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 2, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Wasn't it on Christmas?



October 10th according to the Dojo.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 2, 2013)

Does it always take this long between reveals  ?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 2, 2013)

After the first Brawl trailer we had a *15 month* gap between Snake and Ike.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 2, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> After the first Brawl trailer we had a *15 month* gap between Snake and Ike.



That's insane, I was hoping to be playing this 15 months from now D:


----------



## Shirker (Jul 2, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> You would think making Lucas playable characters in Brawl would persuade Nintendo to localise Mother 3.
> 
> Which, by the way, has a _lulzy_ Downer Ending.



It really does. The whole game is ridiculously somber, given the series it's from. Such an oddball.



Cobalt said:


> October 10th according to the Dojo.



Huh, that's weird. I distinctly remember reading about it on at least Christmas Eve.

Well, I remember keeping myself distant from the Brawl hype when it was coming out to keep from getting spoiled too much before its released. Maybe I just *read* about it on Christmas.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2013)

Brawl was worth the wait.

In Sakurai we trust.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't expect any major news anytime soon.

But who knows =)


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, Brawl came out in March.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 2, 2013)

How much bigger was Brawl's initial roster? By this I mean the confirmed characters in the first trailer.

*edit:* Never mind, I checked. There were 10 characters in the reveal trailer.

There's 12 characters in the new SSB so far. So even if the roster is smaller this time around, it might not be too bad.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 3, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Brawl was worth the wait.
> 
> In Sakurai we trust.



True words


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 3, 2013)

I remember going to the midnight launch for Brawl


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I remember going to the midnight launch for Brawl



Same.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I remember going to the midnight launch for Brawl



I remember two people fighting in the parking lot during the midnight launch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 3, 2013)

So anyway, i'm making a moveset for Pac-Man without limbs.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Waka Waka?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2013)

This reminds me, modern day Pac-Man sickens me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2013)

SSB 3DS better be 60FPS or else hell will break loose.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Waka Waka?





Khris said:


> This reminds me, modern day Pac-Man sickens me.



Can't be helped. 

I'll probably make a Ghostly Adventures Pac-Man moveset latter because thats probably what we'll get if Pac-Man ends up getting in.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey if it works it works.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> This reminds me, modern day Pac-Man sickens me.



He's a yellow ball.

Does the presence of eyes promote an absence of artistic integrity and lend poorly to his unique characteristics or something? 


Though that does make me wonder... Saku picked classic Mega Man over X because, historically, it made sense. Smash is for gaming legends and Classic MM is where it all started. 

How friggin' cool would it be if they decided to go with eye-less, limb-less Pac-Man (assuming he makes it in the game.)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 4, 2013)

Shirker said:


> How friggin' cool would it be if they decided to go with eye-less, limb-less Pac-Man (assuming he makes it in the game.)



That'd make a hilarious AT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Shirker said:


> He's a yellow ball.
> 
> Does the presence of eyes promote an absence of artistic integrity and lend poorly to his unique characteristics or something?
> 
> ...



The nose puts me off


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2013)

...Okay, yeah, than nose does look pretty stupid now that I'm looking at it. He'd probably look much better without it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Look at the original concept art of Pac. His noes is huge!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2013)

Must play original Pacman


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2013)

Pacman need not to be in the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Pacman need not to be in the game.



He doesn't need to. But he might happen.

Same can really be said about Mega Man or any third party.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>



Icee what chu did thar.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Icee what chu did thar.



We need Super Smash.....Smash in arcades to compete with this shit. 

Pac-man Smash is actually fun as hell.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpTPIfKfX78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good, I would almost spend money to play it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)

But no one goes to arcades anymore.  i try to go whenever i see one


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Still tempted to go to Chuck E Cheeses because it has an arcade. Saw a 40 year old man there trying either to be a kid, or just being a pedo.

Anyways ... it would be cool to see Smash at an arcade. :3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2013)

I've seen some arcades in Walmart before


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I've seen some arcades in Walmart before



Those things aren't arcades.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2013)

More of an Arcade than Chuckie Cheeses. Because its an actual building


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dw4jpyaWLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't know ... Wal-Mart just seems to be too depressing these few days ... I'm gonna liven my self up a little at Target.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Man's best friend.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Robot Dogs are the best.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Especially Mecha Courage, he better dog. 

More better than real dog.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 5, 2013)

First Fox, now Mario.

How many mens' hearts must you capture before you're satisfied, you whore?!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Still don't see any spoilers on other characters ... got a long sad few months to wait.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 7, 2013)

King Boo>Paper Mario>Waluigi>>>>Bowser Jr. Always.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Guys, I have a confession.

Aside from the arm cannon, I think this iteration of Samus is the coolest one in Smash Bros yet.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

I think Zero Suit is the coolest one. Ifyouknowwhatimean. :3


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 7, 2013)

Zero Suit is kinda "meh" as far as gameplay goes


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I think Zero Suit is the coolest one. Ifyouknowwhatimean. :3


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

I find it odd how Nintendo tries to make the characters balanced, and have no copies when many characters can have their own moveset. No excuse really for a small roster.

For me anyways.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I find it odd how Nintendo tries to make the characters balanced, and have no copies when many characters can have their own moveset. No excuse really for a small roster.
> 
> For me anyways.



No copies = changing movesets also.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope she doesn't look like her Other M design in the new SSB WiiU.



Same I hope she stays Brawl Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys, I have a confession.
> 
> Aside from the arm cannon, I think this iteration of Samus is the coolest one in Smash Bros yet.



Ya, same here. *shrugs* It's a cool design. 

Getting upset that it's in this iteration of Smash is like getting upset that Crisis City was in Sonic Generations: Yeah, it came from a bad game, but it's irrelevant in this setting. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Zero Suit Samus, except with a Arm Cannon.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2013)

Zero Suit Samus had an awesome moveset. She was one of the most floaty characters and her grapple beam was awesome and made for some epic stage recoveries. 

Don't hate fools.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2013)

they need to add these songs on the pokemon arenas.






















ah childhood....


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)

I noticed that certain songs were really bad for fighting ... like beating the crap out of people on Shadow Moses with "Calling to the Night" on ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I noticed that certain songs were really bad for fighting ... like beating the crap out of people on Shadow Moses with "Calling to the Night" on ...



Or environment Noises on Distant Planet.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jul 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I noticed that certain songs were really bad for fighting ... like beating the crap out of people on Shadow Moses with "Calling to the Night" on ...



It's Snake's credits theme, and it does fit there.

And one has the option to turn certain tracks down to zero likelihood of playing on a stage; if you don't want _Calling to the Night_ playing mid-battle then make it so it doesn't. I don't see the big deal here.

But I will say that _Environmental Noises_ is a waste of space, whether or not I can turn it off.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Or environment Noises on Distant Planet.



Makes a good sleep time soundtrack. Why go to the store and buy one of those Jungle Sounds CD when you can use your Wii that came preloaded with a never ending cycle of Environmental Noise?



Karyu Endan said:


> It's Snake's credits theme, and it does fit there.
> 
> And one has the option to turn certain tracks down to zero likelihood of playing on a stage; if you don't want _Calling to the Night_ playing mid-battle then make it so it doesn't. I don't see the big deal here.
> 
> But I will say that _Environmental Noises_ is a waste of space, whether or not I can turn it off.



I said I noticed that it wasn't fit for fighting, I wasn't complaining about it. It was an observation. Snake Eater makes a much better fighting theme.


----------



## lacey (Jul 8, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I never used Stage Builder I didn't like the idea of it.



old post just skimming through commentsBack in college, my friends and I once built a stage that was completely enclosed save for one small gap at the top. The very top of the stage had spikes on it, so if you somehow got thrown out of it, you might not make it back in unless you aimed your fall just right.

Turn all items on, and watch the chaos unfold.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> old post just skimming through commentsBack in college, my friends and I once built a stage that was completely enclosed save for one small gap at the top. The very top of the stage had spikes on it, so if you somehow got thrown out of it, you might not make it back in unless you aimed your fall just right.
> 
> Turn all items on, and watch the chaos unfold.



Sounds fun.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

i stopped caring when Banjo came up. However, when DBZ came up i gave even less cares. -100.

Why? One is owned by Microsoft and the other has already been shot down back when Brawl was in development.

The rules for guests have one thing that keeps Goku from having a chance. And thats the rule that states that all guest must originate from video games.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 9, 2013)

Honestly, I think the hype for special guest characters needs to calm down a peg or so ^^;


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Honestly, I think the hype for special guest characters needs to calm down a peg or so ^^;



Asking a little much.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

New Super Mario bros. (obviously)


----------



## Sanji (Jul 9, 2013)

Zoroark isn't to bad an idea though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, i found out the New Super Mario bros stage and the 3D Land stage are the same. They're a moving stages.

It starts off in NSMB1 and then goes to NSMB2 and finally 3D Land.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 9, 2013)

I never liked the moving stages. I don't mind them changing on me like the Pokemon Stadiums, but I hated Mushroomy Kingdom and the like.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I never liked the moving stages. I don't mind them changing on me like the Pokemon Stadiums, but I hated Mushroomy Kingdom and the like.



Honestly if they had less moving stages they could make more room for other stages.

I know they want the game for fun, but it is quite annoying to see that official tournaments can only use 3 or so stages out of 30 because all the others have some kind of imbalance.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

I like stages like Delfino Plaza in Brawl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I like stages like Delfino Plaza in Brawl.



So Skyloft?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So Skyloft?



Yeah, seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Honestly, I think the hype for special guest characters needs to calm down a peg or so ^^;



Yeah, same. It's a nifty novelty that kinda loses its spark when people suggest abusing the hell out of it. 

No we're not getting "secondary character from a game that's already being represented". No we're not getting "obscure character that you loved playing with on the Playstation when you were little". No, we're not getting "anime character #5284".

A lot of 1st party character suggestions are pretty silly already, but the 3rd party suggestions are starting to get even sillier.



Bioness said:


> Honestly if they had less moving stages they could make more room for other stages.
> 
> I know they want the game for fun, but it is quite annoying to see that official tournaments can only use 3 or so stages out of 30 because all the others have some kind of imbalance.



All 1-2-1 stages. Do it, Sakurai!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey man

I like Shadow


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

Moving stages are trippy.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Hey man
> 
> I like Shadow



If by some horrific feat they put another Sonic character in along with Sonic, it would almost certainly be Doctor Eggman or Tails, followed by Amy then Knuckles, then finally Shadow, though after him it would likely be Rouge.

I've seen character "lists" for Super Smash Bros which include all the above, it was quite terrifying.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Every time i see a roster that involves like twenty sonic characters (and half of them are recolors that roster maker made) I want to punch the "artist" in the face..


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you ever played the Sonic games? Half the characters are already recolors.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Every time i see a roster that involves like twenty sonic characters (and half of them are recolors that roster maker made) I want to punch the "artist" in the face..



Same. Actually, I feel that way when I see a roster involving a large amount of characters from any game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Have you ever played the Sonic games? Half the characters are already recolors.



Obviously.

But when you got bull shit like Larry the frog hedgehog on rosters......


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Obviously.
> 
> But when you got bull shit like *Larry the frog* hedgehog on rosters......



What the hell?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

I pretty sure he was making an exaggeration.... The only Larry in Sonic is a Lynx, and the only notable Frog is named Froggy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2013)

This is your fault, stop doing that to Evo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Evo isn't allowed to show melee. 

There goes my reason to watch Evo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Evo isn't allowed to show melee.
> 
> There goes my reason to watch Evo.



about that Ed Boon made a comment



> Ed Boon ‏@noobde
> Looks like Nintendon't want their game streamed at EVO. #DidAnyoneSeeWhatIdidThere
> 
> and I responded
> ...



you might ask; Malvingt2 why did you say that to him?

Well He has not right to say such. "hypocrite"

I remember well how the WiiU Owners asked questions about Injustice and how he acted to them. I don't follow that guy, he is a jerk.. Esura RT him tho, reason why I saw that


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Evo isn't allowed to show melee.



What? Why?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What? Why?



Nintendo of America told them not to


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo of America told them not to



Yeah, I got that, but why?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, I got that, but why?



Evo didn't say... We have to wait for NoA respond.



> Regrettably, we?ve just been informed by Nintendo of America Inc. that we do not have permission to broadcast Super Smash Bros. Melee for Evo 2013. In light of this, we must make the following changes to the schedule.
> 
> Smash has been removed from the stream schedule and replaced with a mix of Persona 4 Arena and King of Fighters XIII
> Smash Finals have been moved from Sunday to Saturday, 2:00 PM


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

So ... I hope Golden Sun characters will join ... like I said maybe 30 + pages ago.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Did you guys hear?
Smash Brothers is going 3rd party.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Fucking Nintendont, Suddenly I'm feeling relieved Wii U is selling like $hit, however, this won't stop me from buying Smash 4.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 9, 2013)

...And Nintendo are once again being fucking idiots.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Unbelievable  It was sad when they did the same For MLG, but now it's completely a different story, Smash fans GAVE so much so it would be at EVO. I really hope Nintendo made that decision without knowing the story behind it or else they're fucking pricks friend.


I gotta see smashboards ...


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Double posts but this is worth it.



> Joey Cuellar ‏@EvilMrWizard
> 
> We won! Smash is back baby! #Evo2013 #hype




 <- too laggy atm though, probably too much people trying to access 

holy shit 


All ill say is my rage didnt last long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

NoA knew it was stupid...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 9, 2013)

EVO didn't have permission to show Melee that's why it wasn't allowed, im sure they got permission now. Seems like gamers can't read, or bad journalism.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


>


----------



## Naruto (Jul 9, 2013)

To be fair, the Wii Fit Trainer stuff IS worse.

It's also not safe to post.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> To be fair, the Wii Fit Trainer stuff IS worse.
> 
> It's also not safe to post.



...

...

...



Pron related?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2013)

Pr0n related.

You don't even know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Pr0n related.
> 
> You don't even know.



Exercise related


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

Meh ... it was kinda expected ... I don't even understand why I asked.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't be as bad as ZS Samus right? 

...Right..?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Can't be as bad as ZS Samus right?
> 
> ...Right..?



I think we should get off this subject before it is too late.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 10, 2013)

Its way worse than ZSS


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Can't be as bad as ZS Samus right?
> 
> ...Right..?





Linkofone said:


> I think we should get off this subject before it is too late.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it me or does ZSS look a little bulky in that first pic?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> To be fair, the Wii Fit Trainer stuff IS worse.
> 
> It's also not safe to post.



Yeah her "art" was out hours after the reveal.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Is it me or does ZSS look a little bulky in that first pic?



Why do you think WFT is with her?

Dat personal training.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I was shocked at how quickly things went porn related for wft. 


*Spoiler*: _This certainly solves the portrait problem_ 




It was funny.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Why do you think WFT is with her?
> 
> Dat personal training.



I know I should be enjoying it ... but someone it is creeping me out.



ShadowReij said:


> Yeah I was shocked at how things went porn related for wft.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This certainly solves the portrait problem_
> ...



Hax! I call Hax!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Well of course hax. If he could actually do that we'd all be fucked.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well of course hax. If he could actually do that we'd all be fucked.



Those eyes still haunt my dreams.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Promising troll looks promising is all I can say.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone else have the problem that the new image on smashbros.com doesn't show?


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone else have the problem that the new image on smashbros.com doesn't show?


No, to me it shows Megaman! Veeery up close...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wii Fit Trainer is flashing everyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

There will be seizure reports from all over the world when she unleashes her Final Smash.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

A cat would fit perfectly as Ridley's voice actor.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 10, 2013)

Villager for Overgod tier.

Wii Fit Trainer for Seizure/Bullet Hell tier.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Captain Falcon will always be God Tier.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2013)

Some one gettin dat metal blade.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2013)

C.Fal will punch that blade in the face (assuming it does).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2013)

Now watch as this game has a hidden gore code.  Metal Blades everywhere!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Everyone is required to get Tetanus shots. :3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]stXq4xZzY6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)

> " OK, apparently Nintendo needs to quit the charade and just buy Platinum Games. 'Cause Wonderful 101 is just...
> 
> Although you have a large group of heroes behind you, their standard attacks are practically useless in combat so in order to do damage you’ve got to – yep you guessed it – combine together. You do this by drawing shapes on either the touchscreen or with the right analog stick, making all of your heroes form together to make the shape of different unite weapons. An L shape, for example, creates a green gun, effective for more long range attacks, whereas a straight line will be a sword, an s shape a whip etc ranging all the way to an awesome looking hang-glider and giant bear claws.
> 
> ...yeah. That. I suppose it shouldn't be a surprise that the team that employs Kamiya-san and made Okami has an idea for how awesome a touchscreen would be, but still. Take my money, Nintendo. Use it to buy Platinum."


"Get Money, Buy Platinum"

LOL

So who's getting in Smash ( I could see Wonder Eyes red seeing its a first party IP)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Platinum Games is console agnostic, damn it. Let them do their stuff on all consoles out there.

It's not news that they make good games. And 101 does look pretty awesome. There's no way it's getting in Smash though.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2013)

GUYS
I MADE CAPTAIN FALCON"S
FALCON PUNCH

IT'S OWN THEME SONG


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting Captain Olimar was revealed at the same time Wii Fit Trainer was in Japanese time apparently.. could we get a new character each month?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm so glad i woke up to this. Olimar was great.


----------



## creative (Jul 12, 2013)

Captain Olimar is getting 101 red's color palette. I called it.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2013)

No doubt in my mind Big Ollie was making it in.



Dude's never looked better 

-----------------

The website also has a "Movie List" button. Pretty nice. Good that they're utilizing Youtube this time around; the video player on the Brawl website was awful.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just realized the possibility of a Mewtwo reveal tomorrow since the new movie is releasing tomorrow in Japan. But then again....Mewtwo would probably just be unlockable again.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I just realized the possibility of a Mewtwo reveal tomorrow since the new movie is releasing tomorrow in Japan. But then again....Mewtwo would probably just be unlockable again.



We usually don't have updates on Saturday it's only Monday-Friday. I don't think Mewtwo will be revealed until October 11th Friday to go along with the release of Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> We usually don't have updates on Saturday it's only Monday-Friday. I don't think Mewtwo will be revealed until October 11th Friday to go along with the release of Pokemon X and Y.



Which is why i never said it would happen.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2013)

Olimar confirmed 
This means we can get a character reveal on pretty much any weekday 

The order in which they are revealing characters is really weird though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

Heh, look at the little guy. Maybe he'll be in Pikmin 3 after all.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 12, 2013)

Olimar returning doesn't surprise me one goddamn bit. I could care less because he's just one of the few characters in Brawl that I didn't enjoy playing at all. Perhaps he'll be different to play in this one. I still need to play Pikmin though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Olimar here I come.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2013)

Olimar was quite a beast in Brawl. Can't wait to see how he plays in Sm4sh. He looks great in Sm4sh 

Now where's mah C. Falcon


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Where's Sonic?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Olimar was quite a beast in Brawl. Can't wait to see how he plays in Sm4sh.
> 
> Now where's mah C. Falcon



He's a secret character I don't think he will be revealed yet 



Stunna said:


> Where's Sonic?



October to go along with Lost World I guess.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2013)

I wonder which fanbase is/fanbases are going to be struck by the cutting of characters..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Sonic is cut, sorry guys.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably Stare Faaaax and METAL GEAR!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sonic is cut, sorry guys.


DO YOU KNOW THIS FOR A FACT.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sonic is cut, sorry guys.



It's definitely possible, but I think Sonic won't be cut.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Probably Stare Faaaax and METAL GEAR!



I think so too; Snake and Wolf got to go.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I think so too; Snake and Wolf got to go.



They don't need to. Sakurai seems like he wants to bring back everyone from Brawl. But Snake seems very unlikely to return and Wolf might be cut to fit in someone like Little Mac.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sonic is cut, sorry guys.


you know what


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> DO YOU KNOW THIS FOR A FACT.



Yes, my uncle works for Nintendo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, my uncle works for Nintendo.



My friend's uncle's lesbian wife's roommate's toddler works for Nintendo and told me otherwise.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish my uncle works at Nin10doh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They don't need to. Sakurai seems like he wants to bring back everyone from Brawl. But Snake seems very unlikely to return and Wolf might be cut to fit in someone like Little Mac.



Not really, he said characters that were in Brawl aren't going to appear in this Smash Bros. Hence the smaller roster. Toon Link is already cut since he's part of one of the stages.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm actually surprised they cut Toon Link, considering Windwaker HD is coming out.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Now where's mah C. Falcon



RIGHT? RIGHT???


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really, he said characters that were in Brawl aren't going to appear in this Smash Bros. Hence the smaller roster. Toon Link is already cut since he's part of one of the stages.



I'm basing it off of recent interviews. Sakurai's statements make him sound like he wants to bring back as many characters as possible.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

The Captain is most likely going to join regardless ... they need a man to spread the gospel of F-Zero far and wide.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't believe Olimer is back...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

^

With Pikmin 3 coming out, is it that surprising?


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 12, 2013)

I guess not, but I just don't care for him that much. They kept Bowser, so I'm pretty much satisfied for the time being.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

Weird how there's no rock or flying Pikmin in those pictures.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Rock? O.o

Keystroke.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I can't believe Olimer is back...



Well I'm glad, even though I couldn't use him to save my life.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

inb4 the Pink are his new Up B.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Weird how there's no rock or flying Pikmin in those pictures.



Not that weird. *shrugs*

Keeping the characters' movesets updated to help represent their latest games isn't exactly consistent ('ey, Luigi?). Now, Saku might just have deliberately kept them out of the pictures to show them off later, but I wouldn't be surprised if they just weren't in the game period.



ShadowReij said:


> Well I'm glad, even though I couldn't use him to save my life.



Yeah, Ollie is one of those characters where you'd have to memorize what all his A moves do, otherwise you'd get your ass kicked for doing some of them Pikmin-less. Plus, he was pretty keep-away and defense heavy too. At least the way I played him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

For all we know there might even be another Pikmin rep. (Alph)


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonder if his final smash will still be the same. :3


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wonder if his final smash will still be the same. :3



Probably. Hopefully with the Good ol SS Dolphin this time.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> inb4 the Pink are his new Up B.



It would sure help him. His recovery was poor, even if you had all 5 with you.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 12, 2013)

Lord Ganondorf better make the cut.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Lord Ganondorf better make the cut.



I doubt they'll cut the main villain of one of the three big franchises in Smash. So you should expect him to be a hidden character.....again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2013)

so Captain Olimar is now Pikmin & Olimar.

never cared about him, i only used him to unlock stuff.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Probably. Hopefully with the Good ol SS Dolphin this time.



Sounds good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

So dat Pikmin 3 stage.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried using Olimar in Brawl, and I just didn't like him. 

As far as cuts are concerned, I'd keep Fox and cut Falco and Wolf, Starfox wise. I would like to see Snake and Sonic back though...

I'd like to see Lucario as well, but if they ever did bring back Mewtwo, I wouldn't complain. Jigglypuff needs to go though. 

Skimming through comments from the last few pages.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

See I can't say Jigglypuff will ever leave. It is the most popular pokemon in Japan I heard.


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I tried using Olimar in Brawl, and I just didn't like him.
> 
> As far as cuts are concerned, I'd keep Fox and cut Falco and Wolf, Starfox wise. I would like to see Snake and Sonic back though...
> 
> ...




Personally, I have always wanted them to replace Falco with Krystal.

Fox is the protagonist, Krystal is the female character and Wolf is the rival/villain but Falco I feel like he is just there to be there...


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> See I can't say Jigglypuff will ever leave. It is the most popular pokemon in Japan I heard.



Ah, really? Didn't know that. I just feel like it's taking up space...



Cthulhu21 said:


> Personally, I have always wanted them to replace Falco with Krystal.
> 
> Fox is the protagonist, Krystal is the female character and Wolf is the rival/villain but Falco I feel like he is just there to be there...



I honestly would prefer if Krystal remained out of it, due to all the stigma and debate surrounding her. Falco is, overall, the best choice between the two of them. 

I wouldn't mind if Wolf stayed, as his moveset was overall different from Falco and Fox's. If anything, Fox better stay. If it comes down to either Falco or Wolf, I'd keep Wolf, if only for the slightly different moveset, as Falco's is practically a carbon copy of Fox, save for slight differences in animation, and overall stats.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

> Ah, really? Didn't know that. I just feel like it's taking up space...



Yeah, I remember someone explaining that concept to me ... like how Pikachu is to the United States. But yeah, sometimes I feel like Jigglypuff isn't the best character, but if a good player uses her, they can own pretty hard.


----------



## Iruel (Jul 12, 2013)

Mewtwo>Lucario 

And we better see more Sonic characters.  
-Eggman: main villain, and 2nd most recognizable character. i guess he could be in his Eggwalker from SA2.
- Knuckles: Sonic's main rival (longer than Shadow) and wouldn't just be a clone of Sonic, like Shadow would be.
and maybeeee Tails.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2013)

Jiggly is like a character a super small percent play in the west. I mean super small. The rest don't like Jiggly...

Its a pain


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2013)

As a person that hates Jiggs myself, I for one hope they keep it in. It's been in the game since day 1. Cutting it would be like cutting Luigi.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jigglypuff is also helped out by the fact that it's now a fairy type.....although being part of the original twelve is the biggest reason.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish Atem could be in the game ... then I could just spam Mind Crush. 

Also ... Fairy types ... Maybe Marill?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2013)

How about no pokemon, ok? Sounds good to me


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Pikachu at least has to stay. It'd be near blasphemy otherwise.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope Sonic gets cut or is... DLC >

*calm down Satan*


----------



## Euraj (Jul 13, 2013)

^Shut up, Satan. 

Jiggly and Pika will stick. I'm more presumptuously curious what new Pokemon the trainer will use.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Euraj said:


> ^Shut up, Satan.
> 
> Jiggly and Pika will stick. I'm more presumptuously curious what new Pokemon the trainer will use.



Probably the same ones. They would never get rid of a popular Pokemon like Charizard anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2013)

Goova said:


> How about no pokemon, ok? Sounds good to me



Yeah. Let's cut Kirby and Mario while we're at it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

I know ... the guest character should be a rock.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 13, 2013)

Marill? Really?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2013)

Naruto said:


> RIGHT? RIGHT???


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I know ... the guest character should be a rock.



It already is!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I tried using Olimar in Brawl, and I just didn't like him.
> 
> As far as cuts are concerned, I'd keep Fox and *cut* Falco and *Wolf,* Starfox wise. I would like to see Snake and Sonic back though...
> 
> ...


Wolf was the best of the tree and Jigglypuff wont go she have a original move set and been since the original.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Probably the same ones. They would never get rid of a popular Pokemon like Charizard anyway.


I thought that about Mewtwo, but it seems like aside from Pika and Jiggly, that franchise is fanservice and marketing. I figured they'd throw in ones from the starters in Generation II or V for the next game.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm quite bad at time zone stuff, but according to my calculations the Melee quarter final will be streamed  soon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2013)

Euraj said:


> I thought that about Mewtwo, but it seems like aside from Pika and Jiggly, that franchise is fanservice and marketing. I figured they'd throw in ones from the starters in Generation II or V for the next game.



6 Pokemon trainers


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm quite bad at time zone stuff, but according to my calculations the Melee quarter final will be streamed  soon



Okay, 'soon' was a stretch.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Needs Atem. :3


----------



## Bioness (Jul 13, 2013)

Shirker said:


> As a person that hates Jiggs myself, I for one hope they keep it in. It's been in the game since day 1. *Cutting it would be like cutting Luigi.*



Oh how I wish


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh how I wish



Year of the weegee, remember?

Fuck Jigglypuff, though. Fucking waste of a slot.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 13, 2013)

So... the original 12 are all probably going to stick around, right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> So... the original 12 are all probably going to stick around, right?



It's pretty unlikely that any of them will be cut.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 13, 2013)

I just waiting for Chrom & Lucina...And if Roy comes back by a miracle of the gods, then please use Kimihiko Fujisaka's for him 

I would fukken* love* to see that in HD

And as for the Pokemon discussion, I'm guessing Mewtwo's new form will be in to rep for 6th gen. A 5th Gen Pokemon trainer might be cool too.


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Wolf was the best of the tree and Jigglypuff wont go she have a original move set and been since the original.



He may have been the best of the 3, but Fox is the most iconic of the group. And _I_ prefer him anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh how I wish



You've been saying a lot of silly things in this thread, and I've ignored them since individual standards are different. But this one takes the cake.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 14, 2013)

I kind of wish that they had used Mewtwo in the original. I've never been a huge fan of Jigglypuff. It's okay, just not that great imo. But it's popular in Japan because it's 'Kawaii'.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2013)

No dumber than our general attachment to Pikachu, if I'm being blunt.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> No dumber than our general attachment to Pikachu, if I'm being blunt.



I never had much of an attachment to Pikachu. I liked Raichu though. I liked the bigger Pokemon, because in general they were more poweful. But I understand why Pikachu would be in every game because he's the mascot of the franchise. Jigglypuff hasn't been very relevant lately as far as I know.

I'm being a bit of a hypocrite because I like Ness and his game came out like... 20 years ago.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I never had much of an attachment to Pikachu. I liked Raichu though. I liked the bigger Pokemon, because in general they were more poweful. But I understand why Pikachu would be in every game because he's the mascot of the franchise. Jigglypuff hasn't been very relevant lately as far as I know.
> 
> I'm being a bit of a hypocrite because I like Ness and his game came out like... 20 years ago.



Preference defies logic and Japan seems to love Jiggly.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Still don't like how Pikachu can spam his down smash.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> You've been saying a lot of silly things in this thread, and I've ignored them since individual standards are different. But this one takes the cake.



I was being facetious with that comment, though the only Mario based character I ever like playing is Peach and Yoshi. But what do you mean I've said silly stuff in this thread  I feel I am completely realistic with most everything I would have to say relating possible characters.



Linkofone said:


> Still don't like how Pikachu can spam his down smash.



Oh god, can he really now? If he can it will likely be extremely nerfed given how uncounterable it was in Brawl. Though I hope he can't spam it just so it can still retain it's power.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

Watch villager grab the down smash.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Still don't like how Pikachu can spam his down smash.



Sakurai could only make him stronger.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2013)

Let's give him Electro Ball instead of Thunder Jolt


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone watching Evolution 2013?

Like the stuff they do is crazy


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Pikachu is capable to do some crazy crap in Melee and Brawl ... especially playing with Game Cube Controller.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Pikachu is capable to do some crazy crap in Melee and Brawl ... especially playing with Game Cube Controller.



The only way one plays as the yellow god.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> The only way one plays as the yellow god.



Yellow Flash.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Yellow Flash.



True faqs right there.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2013)

Wait, how will this game be played if not with a gamecube controller (aka the best and most comfortable fucking controller ever).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Wait, how will this game be played if not with a gamecube controller (aka the best and most comfortable fucking controller ever).



Theres already adapters for the GCN controller. You just need to hope that SSB4 uses the classic controller otherwise it wont work.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Wait, how will this game be played if not with a gamecube controller (aka the best and most comfortable fucking controller ever).



It would be a sad day ...

Love Game Cube controllers.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

GC controllers. Shit was so boss for SC2. Button positioning was perfect.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Star Ridley checking in.


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

I always used the Gamecube controllers. As long as there's adapters, and they choose to use it, I'll be happy.


----------



## Saru (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm almost certain GC controllers will be compatible. The Smash Bros development team seems to be pretty awesome in that they are sufficiently receptive to and interact with the nostalgic fanbase.

If Jigglypuff is removed I will not shed a tear. Lucario and Mewtwo (esp.) are far more worthy of making a return. 

... Oh man, wait. If Mewtwo is in 


*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Spoilers_ 



the forme change will be in too.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting... it's not Olimar's old ship... it's the ship from Pikmin 3 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Interesting... it's not Olimar's old ship... it's the ship from Pikmin 3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thats a background though.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Would be nice to see Mewtwo back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2013)

He's easily the best choice for sixth gen.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

New movesets would be nice. :3


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He's easily the best choice for sixth gen.



I would think Sylveon would be more wanted because of how much exposure it's been getting,


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I would think Sylveon would be more wanted because of how much exposure it's been getting,



it would have a better chance if it were added in as a Lucario replacement. But then she'd have to compete with Genesect and Zoroark.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Wouldn't Genesect be too big?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd rather they didn't have legendary Pokemon as playable characters to be honest. But I really doubt they would add in Genesect. 

If they keep Lucario they still need a 5th generation Pokemon if they still want to show it off (Zororak is still a great choice), the Pokemon Trainer could then use a mixture of started Pokemon from the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th generation, just to cover all basis and not have an overwhelming number of Pokemon.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'd rather they didn't have legendary Pokemon as playable characters to be honest. But I really doubt they would add in Genesect.
> 
> If they keep Lucario they still need a 5th generation Pokemon if they still want to show it off *(Zororak is still a great choice)*, the Pokemon Trainer could then use a mixture of started Pokemon from the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th generation, just to cover all basis and not have an overwhelming number of Pokemon.



Genesect could be like a mini-boss I feel like. And I do agree that Zororak would be nice.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2013)

Jigglypuff is sure to return.

I find it hard to believe any of the original SSB smashers will get cut.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wouldn't Genesect be too big?



He's around Mewtwo's height.....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Is that real? My eyes are really bad now since I was sticking my eye onto the screen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Is that real? My eyes are really bad now since I was sticking my eye onto the screen.



What do you think?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YhgbOwsEKRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> ... Oh man, wait. If Mewtwo is in
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pokemon Spoilers_
> ...



If Mewtwo did come back, it'd most likely be its Final Smash.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Mewtwo is really the only character I'm hoping they bring back from the dead.

Also, I'm hoping Luigi's moveset gets revamped so he isn't just a lighter Mario. I'm talking a moveset inspired by Luigi's Mansion and whatnot.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2013)

They better not have cut Falcon ... They nerfed him badly enough in Brawl.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

I doubt they'll cut Captain Falcon.

I can see Wolf getting cut, though. Fox, Falco and Wolf all played too similar. They even had the same final smashes. 

I'm also hoping Ganondorf gets revamped so he isn't just a heavier Captain Falcon.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2013)

I think Toon Link will get cut. Isn't there a new Zelda game coming out? If anything they'll replace him with that version.

They had too many Pokemon ... Snake is likely out. Same with Lucas, R.O.B., Wolf, Ike ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

A game with no Rob is madness?


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

I honestly hope R.O.B comes back.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I doubt they cut Captain Falcon.
> 
> I can see Wolf getting cut, though. Fox, Falco and Wolf all played too similar. They even had the same final smashes.
> 
> I'm also hoping Ganondorf gets revamped so he isn't just a heavier Captain Falcon.



Wolf is more original than Falco and the fact  that Wolf is Fox rival i can see Falco going.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Me too rob needs to stay. And I love that captain olimar is here to stay


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

C. Falcon can't be cut; he's KNEEded.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

^



Its funny because *insert explanation*.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stages are now being a bitch for the 3DS.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Stages are now being a bitch for the 3DS.



From the looks of it, they're not ruling it out. It seems less like "We can't do it" and more like "We CAN do it, but it'll probably look like shit comparatively".


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2013)

I've seen the Pikmin in a lot of unique poses and independent shots. Either....

A - Sakurai has changed up Ollie's moveset in such a way where you have more control over them
B - They serve more of a function than just projectiles 
or
C - He's just *really* good at manipulating the game and camera.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I've seen the Pikmin in a lot of unique poses and independent shots. Either....
> 
> A - Sakurai has changed up Ollie's moveset in such a way where you have more control over them
> B - They serve more of a function than just projectiles
> ...



Mostly C. The guy can control the game with two pro controllers. One in each hand.


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> If Mewtwo did come back, it'd most likely be its Final Smash.



Well, that doesn't sound so bad. At least it wouldn't be so prominent.



Death-kun said:


> Mewtwo is really the only character I'm hoping they bring back from the dead.
> 
> Also, I'm hoping Luigi's moveset gets revamped so he isn't just a lighter Mario. I'm talking a moveset inspired by Luigi's Mansion and whatnot.



A Luigi update would be awesome. He kind of got the short end of the stick with no Poltergust whereas Mario got F.L.U.D.D. all up in his moveset.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Lol



God damn it Sakurai. 


I see where this is going, poor Megaman he'll have no dignity left by the end of this game.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 17, 2013)

That Purple Pikmin reminds me of the Chao..


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *They had too many Pokemon* ... Snake is likely out. Same with Lucas, R.O.B., Wolf, Ike ...



Those words are blasphemous!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, there could never be too many Pokemons.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Raidoton (Jul 19, 2013)

Will this be an item... or his FINAL SMASH? :smb


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

Final Smash makes the most sense. He can do bombing runs with bee hives!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

Doesn't seem like a really reliable final smash unless it is called something scary like Anal Rape or something.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think that if it is a final smash it will be a combination of Sonic's final smash and DIddy's final Smash.

Flies around the stage ramming into people while dropping objects.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

That would literally be Hell on Earth ... which sounds like a good name for an indie video game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> That would literally be Hell on Earth ... which sounds like a good name for an indie video game.



I'd buy that.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm guessing it's this pic you're talking about?

Yeah, I doubt it. There's no change to the background plus it doesn't look like a Final Smash lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I'm guessing it's this pic you're talking about?
> 
> Yeah, I doubt it. There's no change to the background plus it doesn't look like a Final Smash lol.


Ya never know. They could have just finished the final smash animations and they probably haven't added the lighting/energy radiating effects yet.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Mewtwo is really the only character I'm hoping they bring back from the dead.



I agree, I liked Mewtwo in Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

It was sad when Mewtwo, Pichu, Roy, and Dr. Mario died in that trainwreck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

THey brought Dixie and Toon Zelda down with them.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> THey brought Dixie and Toon Zelda down with them.



And Young Link.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 19, 2013)

And now SSB4 has proven that Toon Link was the driver of the train all along.

We should have known


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 19, 2013)

Pichu, and Dr. Mario can stay gone 

The rest are unfortunate losses


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

Roy's our boy?


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2013)

As long as Ike doesn't come back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> As long as Ike doesn't come back.





Good luck with that.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 19, 2013)

Pfffft

Who needs Ike when we have Chrom/Lucina? 

..Although he was pretty fun to play in Multi-Man smash


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Good luck with that.


I don't think he's coming back either. If he does though they could tone down the knockback a tiny bit. 


Hydro Spiral said:


> Pfffft
> 
> Who needs Ike when we have Chrom/Lucina?
> 
> ..Although he was pretty fun to play in Multi-Man smash



So many manikins sent flying.


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Good luck with that.



It's too early to crush my hopes, oh my friggin god


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jul 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Will this be an item... or his FINAL SMASH? :smb



I'm thinking recovery special, actually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> I'm thinking recovery special, actually.



Remember the balloon fight move?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2013)

So I guess I'm the only one that thinks that that might be a stage hazard and the reason it looks like that is because of Saku's camera skills? Villager looks kinda disjointed on top of that thing, like he's not sitting on it at all. I don't think it has anything to do with his attacks.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Olimar confirmed? Awesome! How long did it take for the olimar confirmation from the initial reveal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Olimar confirmed? Awesome! How long did it take for the olimar confirmation from the initial reveal?



A month since E3.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 20, 2013)

Gyriod assist trophy or item would be ossim. 
Fly around on that guy ramming into people.

villager final smash: Infinite Item works
random shit and characters and a HOUSE fall from the sky around the stage


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope they reconsider with the names of the games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2013)

But its got the 4 pun


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope Wolf stay in the roster.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A month since E3.



So we're looking at a new reveal every month huh..

Oh well could be worse. Was hoping for bi-weekly releases though tbh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> So we're looking at a new reveal every month huh..
> 
> Oh well could be worse. Was hoping for bi-weekly releases though tbh.



Expect the one reveal per month to be veterans. Newcomers are a different beast all together.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jul 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Remember the balloon fight move?



Nothing prevents a character from having more than one recovery special.


*Spoiler*: _notable examples_ 



Luigi's had three since Melee. Super Jump Punch, Luigi Rocket and the Tornado Spin (down B) can all be used to recover in different ways.

All the Star Fox characters have two recovery specials since Melee as well; Up B and Side B. Pikachu too.

Meta-Knight had *four.* Yeah, every single special of his could be used for recovery.




Balloon Fight could be up B while the Cactus could be Side B, with the _Pick Up Anything and Throw it Back_ move being neutral B.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh yeah. Forgot about those.


----------



## creative (Jul 21, 2013)

Next reveal is taking foreves. I would have prefered bi-monthly releases.

Wonder if nintendo has any ideas for completely new characters, or if they'll just stick to villager, wii-fit trainer and megaman. I can't stop thinking about the those kids from sin and punishment for some reason.I'd like krystal from starfox too, but im certain she wouldn't even be an assist trophy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2013)

creative said:


> Next reveal is taking foreves. I would have prefered bi-monthly releases.
> 
> Wonder if nintendo has any ideas for completely new characters, or if they'll just stick to villager, wii-fit trainer and megaman. I can't stop thinking about the those kids from sin and punishment for some reason.I'd like krystal from starfox too, but im certain she wouldn't even be an assist trophy.



There will be more newcomers. It wouldn't be a smash game if there were less then ten newcomers.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh boy sounds exciting.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

creative said:


> Next reveal is taking foreves. I would have prefered bi-monthly releases.



someone needs to look up the definition of "Bi-Monthly"...


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> someone needs to look up the definition of "Bi-Monthly"...


I think he means 'twice every month', not 'once every two months'


----------



## creative (Jul 21, 2013)

I meant bi-weekly. also, fuck you samsung galaxy S2


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 21, 2013)

Pffft

We as fans have toughed it out through harder times than this already 

> Getting Dojo Updates the year _after_ Brawl's unveil
> Smash delays

All will be well


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been wanting Bowser Jr. in Smash Bros and having him turn into Shadow Mario as a final smash or like Zelda turns into Shiek.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

But Zelda already turns into Shiek.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyway, serious time.

The only third parties we really need are Mega Man and Sonic. (The two most popular third parties for Smash) Any othes would just be icing on the cake.

As far as first/second parties go there isn't many left that would generate a lot of hype. Ridley and Mewtwo by themselves would generate hype from people who don't even know them. (Who wouldn't want a psychic monster fighting a badass space dragon?)

However, there are still choices that would generate a decent amount of hype. (Example: Shulk, apparently, is one of the most popular first party choices in Japan where as Little Mac is one of the most popular in North America)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> But Zelda already turns into Shiek.



Uh, I know that. I was saying I would like it if he had transformation like her in the game too if he was in it. How does what I said make you think I don't know?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2013)

Am i not the only one in the camp who thinks Snake doesn't deserve to be in the roster, after they way Konami's been treating Nintendo?


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I've been wanting Bowser Jr. in Smash Bros and having him turn into Shadow Mario as a final smash or like Zelda turns into Shiek.



lol Zelda could turn into Shiek in both SSBM and SSBB dude where have you been ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Am i not the only one in the camp who thinks Snake doesn't deserve to be in the roster, after they way Konami's been treating Nintendo?



Well Snake's addition pretty much represents Sakurai's friendship with Kojima.

But other then that he really shouldn't have been in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> lol Zelda could turn into Shiek in both SSBM and SSBB dude where have you been ?





BlazingInferno said:


> Uh, I know that. I was saying I would like it if he had transformation like her in the game too if he was in it. How does what I said make you think I don't know?



**


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> lol Zelda could turn into Shiek in both SSBM and SSBB dude where have you been ?



 what is wrong with you people? I've stated I know that.


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> what is wrong with you people? I've stated I know that.



lol reading comprehension fail ? re-read what you wrote bro


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

I did, how does it not make sense? Apparently 8-Peacock-8 is the only that understood me.


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Uh, I know that. I was saying I would like it if he had transformation like her in the game too if he was in it. How does what I said make you think I don't know?





BlazingInferno said:


> what is wrong with you people? I've stated I know that.





BlazingInferno said:


> I did, how does it not make sense? Apparently 8-Peacock-8 is the only that understood me.





Chill bro I was just fucking with you. :]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok. I regret nothing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

So it seems I was trolled. Well played sir


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2013)

Man, there's clearly shit all to do in this thread.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2013)

I read this thread when I want to cringe.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2013)

NEW STAGE! I think this might be the Kid Icarus Uprising stage.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2013)

It is. I'd recognize those goofy looking demons in the sky anywhere.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool new stage. Radical.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, Sakurai confirmed it's a stage from Chapter 11 of Uprising. It's right before Viridi nukes the area with a reset bomb.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2013)

Ah, Viridi the racist Loli. 2nd favorite character from Uprising.

I wonder if she or any of Uprising's characters other than Pit will make an appearance as, like, an Assist Trophy or something.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2013)

My ideas are these.

Playable: Pit and Palutena
Assist Trophy: Magnus and Viridi
Boss: Hades and Medusa


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

Wonder if Viridi would be playable ...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wonder if Viridi would be playable ...



As much as I'd like it, not a chance.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> My ideas are these.
> 
> Playable: Pit and Palutena
> Assist Trophy: Magnus and Viridi
> Boss: Hades and Medusa



This seems a smidgen more like what'll probably happen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2013)

Shirker said:


> As much as I'd like it, not a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems a smidgen more like what'll probably happen.



I forgot the rock monster boss from chapter 11 of the game. It will probably be a hazard on the stage or something.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 25, 2013)

Pikmin Stage :3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

don't care about Pikmin bring the Zelda,Pokemon,Metoid and Mario.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rather see more Kid icarus and maybe some Xenoblade.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

*New Smash Bros. won't have story mode, cutscenes*



> Masahiro Sakurai confirms some of Brawl's features cut for new entry; performance-altering character customization confirmed.
> 
> The upcoming Super Smash Bros. game for Wii U and 3DS will not feature a story mode or cutscenes, creator Masahiro Sakurai has confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 25, 2013)

Not news there. I kinda see what he means, but at the same time what game that has a story mode doesn't get thrown on the web? Brawl isn't an exception, so honestly I think all he's doing is dampening the playing experience a bit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2013)

So i just got into a stupid gamefaqs level argument with some guy about who was more deserving. Mega Man or Amaterasu. Apparently Ammy was more deserving. derp


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 25, 2013)

I would like to see Amaterasu too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2013)

i can understand wanting her more and liking her more. But i can't understand how she would be more deserving then a guy from a franchise that's been on nearly every Nintendo console so far.


----------



## creative (Jul 25, 2013)

not to mention being used as a wet-blanket and had two(?) of his games cancelled in these past 5 years.

rockman needs more respect. can't have him fall into the back drops of gaming obscurity like klonoa and all the good crash games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2013)

creative said:


> not to mention been used as a wet-blanket and had two(?) of his games cancelled in these past 5 years.



Mega Man really needed this in all honesty. (being put in Smash) So did Crapcom.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *New Smash Bros. won't have story mode, cutscenes*



What the fuck, Sakurai.

Really, that is lame as shit.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 25, 2013)

Every time I read about no story mode the more bummed out I get.

I loved Subspace Emissary dammit


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 25, 2013)

Wasn't that posted like a while ago? I have no idea.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wasn't that posted like a while ago? I have no idea.


yea old news


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wasn't that posted like a while ago? I have no idea.


Yep, pretty old news.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 25, 2013)

Sure gonna miss subspace em.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't add Story Mode, Sakurai said.

The Internet will spoil the suprises, Sakurai said.

Because we totally didn't release the entire shebang on Smash Dojo, Sakurai said.

And nobody ever clicks on the spoiler tags, Sakurai said.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm not liking this no videos.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 25, 2013)

Need more spoilers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Don't add Story Mode, Sakurai said.
> 
> The Internet will spoil the suprises, Sakurai said.
> 
> ...



Sakurai is doing a wonderful job at completely killing the hype train for this Smash Bros.

Seriousy, the internet as a justification for not doing a balls to the wall crossover single player? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

i actually would not mind having a story mode if the work wend for more character and arenas but its seems that not the case.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not getting the logic there. No story mode because people upload stuff to the internet? You could just remove all the unlocks since that goes up on the internet too. : /


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Don't add Story Mode, Sakurai said.
> 
> The Internet will spoil the suprises, Sakurai said.
> 
> ...



Sakurai, _please_.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 25, 2013)

Im the only one who's managed to stay hyped for SSB even though I was originally the least hyped person here


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2013)

Why's everyone choosing now to freak out over this ancient news...?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 25, 2013)

Because they're blooming idiots^


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2013)

Because, post count.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Because, post count.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol.

Love these old news freak outs.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2013)

old news

still stinks


----------



## Euraj (Jul 25, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Why's everyone choosing now to freak out over this ancient news...?


Might just be following where the convo goes, or some complicated shit like that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 26, 2013)

Y'all need to watch that video. Pertinent discussion from that


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Might just be following where the convo goes, or some complicated shit like that.



I thought so too until I saw a news update has appeared on the Escapist as well. Joy.

Where was this coverage the *first* time it was announced?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe he is trying to surprise his audience.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm fine with no story mode. Subspace Emissary was cool but it's definitely not what I spent the most time playing.


----------



## Zetnodan (Jul 26, 2013)

I just hope they get rid of multiple characters. Ganon Falcon, Link Toon Link, Fox Falco, Samus and everyone with a similar charge attack (mega man) I just feel that these games are big enough now . They don't need to do this anymore. They can give us a unique fighting style with each character. As long as they don't get rid of Mr Game and Watch. And why is Olimar still here?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2013)

Zetnodan said:


> And why is Olimar still here?



Why wouldn't he be?


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 26, 2013)

Zetnodan said:


> I just hope they get rid of multiple characters. Ganon Falcon, Link Toon Link, Fox Falco, Samus and everyone with a similar charge attack (mega man)


Wtf? If 2 characters have a charge beam as a trademark move, then why shouldn't they both use it? It's like taking Marth sword away because Link already has one... And Megaman's charge beam is a side smash while Samus' is a special move.

And I don't see anything wrong with the current "clones", besides Toon Link they are all different enough. 



Zetnodan said:


> And why is Olimar still here?


So he can smack you with his Pikmin!


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 26, 2013)

Zetnodan said:


> I just hope they get rid of multiple characters. Ganon Falcon, Link Toon Link, Fox Falco, Samus and everyone with a similar charge attack (mega man) I just feel that these games are big enough now . They don't need to do this anymore. They can give us a unique fighting style with each character. As long as they don't get rid of Mr Game and Watch. And why is Olimar still here?


You strange, strange individual


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

I love how Mega Man is nothing like Samus and yet theres still a 1% that thinks he's a clone. 

Because apparently the idiot who i argued with about Ammy vs. Mega Man thinks this.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jul 26, 2013)

Then does that make Mewtwo and Lucario Samus clones since they have a charge shot as well?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Then does that make Mewtwo and Lucario Samus clones since they have a charge shot as well?



Yes.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Apparently so.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2013)

So, that image of Samus on the smashbros website today is quite mysterious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So, that image of Samus on the smashbros website today is quite mysterious.



It's just showing off the knock back effect. So now you know who you killed.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

My excitement for this game has almost no limit.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2013)

Anything can happen for this game. And I'll still be excited.
.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> My excitement for this game has almost no limit.



Same here.

Though I hope Sm4sh'll have at least one of my anticipated newcomers, or it'll be like Brawl all over again for me (newcomers wise).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

SSB4 Pros and Cons

*Pros:*
Larger roster
Mega Man
Villager meme
Wii Fit Trainer
Beautiful HD stages
On two consoles
Going to be a combination of Melee and Brawl gameplay wise.

*Cons:*
The 3DS is holding back the Wii u version for some reason.
No story mode (i guess this is bad....eh?)
No crossplay (can't be helped though)

Yeah.....so far the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, I guess that's true.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 26, 2013)

You're all idiots.

There is a story mode. ( Barebones Adventure mode Im thinking)

No susbspace like mode though

Do y'all read more than article sensationalism and their headlines?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> There is a story mode. ( Barebones Adventure mode Im thinking)
> 
> ...



When i say Story mode i'm talking about Subspace.

I call Melee's Adventure mode, adventure mode.  Not story mode. Adventure mode.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 26, 2013)

Well its going to have soem kinda story.

Like Allstar mode


Yes its time to push buttons. Mostly yours


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well its going to have soem kinda story.
> 
> Like Allstar mode
> 
> ...



All Star mode had a story?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2013)

Zelda should be revealed next.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 26, 2013)

I still demand that they re-add Young Link. But have him based around Majora's Mask and have him play like Pokemon Trainer. So you technically aren't playing as Young Link, but his 3 mask transformations that you can switch between, and have his final smash be a Fierce Deity transformation.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> SSB4 Pros and Cons
> 
> *Pros:*
> Larger roster
> ...



Did they say they were "trimming the fat" of the character rooster, so really...it might just be a few more characters...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Did they say they were "trimming the fat" of the character rooster, so really...it might just be a few more characters...



Smaller means larger as far as 8-Peacock-8 is concerned.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Trimming the fat means less clones and more original character movesets? :amazed ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Trimming the fat means less clones and more original character movesets? :amazed ?



I certainly hope so.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Trimming the fat means less clones and more original character movesets? :amazed ?



It sounded like less overall, as Sakurai said it is easier to "balance".


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Awww. :'(

Keystrokes.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 26, 2013)

Never cared much for story mode mode in brawl, though I did love the cutscenes.  I would like to see the return of melee's adventure mode though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Smaller means larger as far as 8-Peacock-8 is concerned.



Yes it does.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

sense me. made to That


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 26, 2013)

Wielded Payne Power^


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Never cared much for story mode mode in brawl, though I did love the cutscenes.  I would like to see the return of melee's adventure mode though.



The story mode in Brawl was great, until you got 100% on intense mode and caught all the bosses then you never wanted to touch it again.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> The story mode in Brawl was great, until you got 100% on intense mode and caught all the bosses then you never wanted to touch it again.



Neh, it was just fine at a 100% intense.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

I played too much Subspace ...


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

But it was fun knocking it all out, and a great way to unlock characters, and the only way to unlock certain trophies and stickers.

It's been so long since I played it, though I remember head smashing my way through all the levels on intense mode. So fucking hard, but worth it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 27, 2013)

So got into an argument about which Mega Man would've been better.  theguywasazerofanboy

This image was brought up by another guy and it got the guy i was talking to shut up for some reason.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't know if anyone posted this but it seems there wont be any Tekken rep. Also, anyone who says that this kills Little Mac's chances is delusional.


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2013)

People actually thought there was going to be a Tekken character in Smash?

Talk about delusional...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> People actually thought there was going to be a Tekken character in Smash?
> 
> Talk about delusional...



There was quite a few people who wanted Ryu (Street Fighter) and Jin Kazama. (Or Kazuya Mishima)

It was kind of funny honestly.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

need more spoilers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol.....so many people raging on YT about the story mode thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2013)

If Sakurai actually gave a justification that wasn't fucking retarded, people wouldn't mind it so much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]py8NeZe1BNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

His reasoning's old fashioned, but sorta fair as far as I'm concerned.

"We made those cutscenes as a gift for the players. Non-players started seeing 'em after long. No point in doing that anymore, so let's just do another thing."

Not saying it's perfect, but it comes from a sensible place, not just because Sakurai is suffering an extended lapse of stupidity, as I've noticed a disappointingly large portion of gamers are wont to assume.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

He'll surprise us with something else I bet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2013)

he's probably just giving us Melee's Adventure mode.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe he will maybe he won't ... We'll soon find out later.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> he's probably just giving us Melee's Adventure mode.



Give me all the modes 

Classic
Melee Adventure
Brawl Story
All- Star
Melee Target Test (hated Brawl's)
Homerun Contest
Race to the Finish
Boss Battle
Whatever else I missed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2013)

**


----------



## creative (Jul 28, 2013)

and also bonus melee. the fights that made you go up against cheap ass giga bowser and ganon and mewtwo all at once.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

I want everything back now ... except tripping ...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

Include tripping for the sake of consistency.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Everything including the polygon versions of the original twelve. 

N64 and Gamecube graphics on the past stages also.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

This game is just reeking of fun all dem screenshots ALLL OF THEM O H BY THE LAWDS


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2013)

I think this game will turn out great; I think that the things that'll be cut will be made up for in some way(s).


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

^ Totally agree ... and maybe more.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2013)

Exactly.

Heck, we already have Megaman


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd have chosen X, personally



Linkofone said:


> Trimming the fat means less clones and more original character movesets? :amazed ?



It seemed more to me like they'll just be cutting old characters to make room for a heap of newcomers

Which I welcome 

As long as C. Falcon gets to stay..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2013)

Bring back Link's multistab and Melee's fountain of dreams and I'll be happy.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Bring back [...] fountain of dreams and I'll be happy.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Bring back Link's multistab and *Melee's fountain of dreams* and I'll be happy.


The sexiest stage on the face of the Earth in 1080p.

I approve.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> As long as C. Falcon gets to stay..



I'm quite sure C. Falcon will not be cut.

I can't wait for his confrimation on the smash site


----------



## -JT- (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't wait for this game!

Can I just say that Link looks absolutely beautiful? A beautiful man indeed.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

> Bring back [...] fountain of dreams and I'll be happy.



Yes, that would look so sweet on my tele.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2013)

And here we see a wild Sakurai, adding on to the running gag of WFT being scary as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)

That's it. Am gonna main her.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2013)

You're coming with me to Yoga next time I find you^


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

She was feeling the firmness of his buttocks.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2013)

Nah, she's making sure he goes all the way forward in camel^


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh well, nice knowing you DK.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

I donno, I feel like DK is pretty toned as he is.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 30, 2013)

Not toned enough to WFT's standards apparently.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently not enough apparently. 

 

...



I'm glad I'm not in DK's position right now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 30, 2013)

Dieting on bananas alone isn't enough for her.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

I bet she can photosynthesis. 

So fit.


----------



## Zetnodan (Jul 30, 2013)

*Calm down*



Alpha~13 said:


> You strange, strange individual



You're going to have to help me understand the backlash. Clones do exist in Super Smash Bros. Everyone knows that. Ganon is a slower heavy hitting Captain falcon. Toon link is a smaller faster Link. I didn't mean to say Mega man would be an Exact clone of Samus but the Charge shot has been done many times before and it seems like they could have chosen a more unique character. And I didn't know Olimar had such a devoted fan base. They can do better is all I'm saying.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2013)

I get the complaint about clones. However:

-Saying Mega Man isn't unique because he posseses a charge shot is incorrect.
-Saying "I want unique characters" and immediately following it up with "Why are G&W and Olimar here?" is inconsistent.

I think that's where the backlash(?) came from.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Zetnodan said:


> You're going to have to help me understand the backlash. Clones do exist in Super Smash Bros. Everyone knows that. Ganon is a slower heavy hitting Captain falcon. Toon link is a smaller faster Link. I didn't mean to say Mega man would be an Exact clone of Samus but the Charge shot has been done many times before and it seems like they could have chosen a more unique character. And I didn't know Olimar had such a devoted fan base. They can do better is all I'm saying.


Ya know, usually when someone uses the  smiley it means that they're totally calm


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

Zetnodan said:


> You're going to have to help me understand the backlash. Clones do exist in Super Smash Bros. Everyone knows that. Ganon is a slower heavy hitting Captain falcon. Toon link is a smaller faster Link. I didn't mean to say Mega man would be an Exact clone of Samus but the Charge shot has been done many times before and it seems like they could have chosen a more unique character. And I didn't know Olimar had such a devoted fan base. They can do better is all I'm saying.



One move somehow making Mega Man NOT unique? lol no. No offense but that is a stupid mind set.

Olimar not wanted?


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> And here we see a wild Sakurai, adding on to the running gag of WFT being scary as shit.



Erm... something must have gone wrong for me because I only see an image of the Animal Crossing City stage with no characters on it at all


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

The picture of the day changes every day. So.....


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Teh graphics are so intense.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope we have more camera freedom this time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2013)

How do you mean?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> How do you mean?



If you look at how people have the cameras in brawl hacks videos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You're coming with me to Yoga next time I find you^



Yeah. Team WFT


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm probably gonna main WFT also ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm maining Mega Man. WFT will be my troll character.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> And here we see a wild Sakurai, adding on to the running gag of WFT being scary as shit.


I see no WFT =/


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Alpha, you need to look closer. She is everywhere.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Alpha, you need to look closer. She is everywhere.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Everywhereeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

That statue in the fountain is the WFT.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

lol, the same link for each new image.

Sakurai


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

I thought it was the yellow person on top of the building in the centre >_>


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2013)

Curse you, Sakurai! 

Note to self: Upload smashbros site's daily pictures on photobucket before displaying them on a forum.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The picture of the day changes every day. So.....



 I see

---

Are they not updating the Dojo everyday like they did with Brawl?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinda. There aren't subsection links or funny descriptions to go with anything. He basically takes a gameplay image and posts a new one every weekday. Sometimes, it's amusing pictures of characters and stages we already know about, but sometimes it shows off a new stage or character.

I wonder if they'll change it to something a bit more organized later in the year.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmm, I preferred the Brawl set up when a new character, level, item or mode was revealed every day.
Saying that, people complained that it spoiled stuff a bit... But they did spoiler tag secret things, so I don't think it was that bad.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I'm maining Mega Man. WFT will be my troll character.



What no villager on that list for troll characters?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Villager Trolling = Death for others.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What no villager on that list for troll characters?



He's going to be my special troll main.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

*Smash Bros. petition calls for Reggie Fils-Aime to be playable character*



> A new Change.org petition calls on Super Smash Bros. designer Masahiro Sakurai to include Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime in the upcoming Wii U and 3DS game as a playable character. The petition has over 7,000 signatures at press time.
> 
> 
> "Many Nintendo fans have pleaded for Reggie to be in the upcoming Super Smash Bros. games and he would be a unique character," reads a line from the petition. "He could use Nintendo controllers and characters to his advantage as attacks."
> ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2013)

Slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Bioness (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Teh graphics are so intense.



That stage looks awful >.>

For one it is from the worse Animal Crossing game in the series, and two it looks abandoned.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

It does look very abandoned.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 30, 2013)

If it is real let's hope they add characters or at the very least make Serena  (That Chihuahua statue) comes alive and moves.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

Chrom and Lucina for Fire Emblem reps let's gooooooo.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 31, 2013)

With Naga as an Assist Trophy


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That stage looks awful >.>
> 
> For one it is from the worse Animal Crossing game in the series, and two it looks abandoned.



You think City was the worst in the series?  How come?



I want Zelda confirmed and I'll be a happy bunny. She's my main. Thankfully she's extremely unlikely to be cut because she helps boost the girl characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a good thing the 3DS version is probably getting a New Leaf stage. 

Oh and by the by, Sakurai's birthday is coming up. Maybe King Dedede, Meta Knight, or a new Kirby character will get revealed next. But at the same time don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I want Zelda confirmed and I'll be a happy bunny. She's my main. Thankfully she's extremely unlikely to be cut because she helps boost the girl characters.



..And that her name is an important part of the name of the franchise she's from also helps..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

I dont want Lucina as a Rep.

GIVE US GEROME


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ..And that her name is an important part of the name of the franchise she's from also helps..



Hey, no Metroids are playable as of yet despite them being titular characters


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hey, no Metroids are playable as of yet despite them being titular characters



Because they wouldn't work in a Smash game.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because they wouldn't work in a Smash game.


Infinite head chew


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hey, no Metroids are playable as of yet despite them being titular characters





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because they wouldn't work in a Smash game.



This^ 

*Metroid*

Side B: latch on
Down B: latch on
Up B: latch on
Neutral B: latch on
Side Smash: latch on
Down Smash: latch on
Up Smash: latch on
Neutral A (jab): latch on
Forward Tilt: latch on
Down tilt: latch on
Up tilt: latch on
Nair: latch on
Fair: latch on
Uair: latch on
Dair: latch on
How would it even 'jump'
Final Smash: latch on


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

Final Smash: Metroid grows to giant size.

Then latches on


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Final Smash: Metroid grows to giant size.
> 
> Then latches on



Latches on DatAss


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Latches on DatAss


Latches onto four datasses at once!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Final Smash: Metroid grows to giant size.
> 
> Then latches on



Top tier.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Top tier.


Meta Knight is for pussies.

Metroid is where it's at


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 31, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

